# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  NFL Football 2017-18

## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I'll go out on a limb and say the Browns won't win the Super Bowl.

----------


## oyarde

I second the Browns do not get to the super bowl and raise you browns do not win division .

----------


## oyarde

If Vikings do not win division , Zimmer has my permission to use Danke as human sacrifice .

----------


## asurfaholic

Browns win 6 games this year

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers take NFC south with 12+ wins

----------


## CaptUSA

> Browns win 6 games this year

----------


## asurfaholic

> 


I'm no browns fan, I just realize that trends get bucked eventually and they have talent on the roster. We'll talk again at the end of the season

----------


## CaptUSA

> I'm no browns fan, I just realize that trends get bucked eventually and they have talent on the roster. We'll talk again at the end of the season


The problem with the Browns has never been about the roster.  The problem is that they don't expect to win.  The players and management all know it.  So their incentives for the games are different.  They all want to get the paycheck and display their talent for their next gig.  No one wants to retire from Cleveland.  So it just breeds a culture of losing.  The only way to get that culture to go away is to get the whole team, leadership and city to believe otherwise.  Good luck with that when the incentives to do that are almost non-existent.

----------


## euphemia

Looks like our Titans picked up some help in the draft.

----------


## asurfaholic

> The problem with the Browns has never been about the roster.  The problem is that they don't expect to win.  The players and management all know it.  So their incentives for the games are different.  They all want to get the paycheck and display their talent for their next gig.  No one wants to retire from Cleveland.  So it just breeds a culture of losing.  The only way to get that culture to go away is to get the whole team, leadership and city to believe otherwise.  Good luck with that when the incentives to do that are almost non-existent.


There does seem to be a motivational issue but I have a good feeling that this season might take some people by surprise.

----------


## acptulsa

The best team will be robbed in the playoffs by the officials, and will not be in the Superb Owl.

Probably because it isn't from one of the top five television markets of the nation, but possibly because its owner is descended from a stalwart of the old AFL, or just isn't liked by John Elway.

----------


## oyarde

Personally , I hope the Browns sweep the Steelers & Ravens . I will buy a round for each one of those at my local bar .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Dak's alright too...

----------


## ghengis86

I'll probably have 2-4 extra tickets for Vikings at Lions on Thanksgiving this year if anybody's interested. Flash Seats, so I can transfer after payment (PayPal, etc.). PM me if interested.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Odds of winning the Super Blow.

And I did not know the San Diego moved was finalized.  I be out the loop.

Edit: And the Rams were in LA last year?  I can't even keep up with this crap.


New England Patriots	5-2
Dallas Cowboys		8-1
Seattle Seahawks	10-1
Oakland Raiders		10-1
Pittsburgh Steelers	12-1
Green Bay Packers	12-1
Atlanta Falcons		12-1
New York Giants		20-1
Carolina Panthers	30-1
Kansas City Chiefs	30-1
Minnesota Vikings	30-1
Arizona Cardinals	30-1
Baltimore Ravens	30-1
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 30-1
Tennessee Titans	30-1
Houston Texans	        30-1
Philadelphia Eagles	40-1
Denver Broncos	       40-1
Miami Dolphins	        40-1
Indianapolis Colts	50-1
Detroit Lions		50-1
New Orleans Saints	50-1
Cincinnati Bengals	60-1
Los Angeles Chargers	60-1
Jacksonville Jaguars	80-1
Los Angeles Rams	80-1
Washington Redskins	80-1
Buffalo Bills		100-1
Chicago Bears		100-1
New York Jets		200-1
San Francisco 49ers	200-1
Cleveland Browns	300-1


http://www.espn.com/chalk/story/_/id...super-bowl-lii

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys looked less than impressive today .

----------


## oyarde

Minnesota State Mankato has been home of the Vikings training camp for 52 years . Comes to an end  , will be moving next year. Mankato , of course is a Sioux word . On Dec 26 1862 the US Army under Commander in Chief Lincoln performed its largest ever mass execution in US history hanging 38 native americans there.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Vikings need a totally open air stadium.  Draft a few linemen from the Dakota college teams.  Get the rest from Wisconsin and other cold weather states.  Super Bowl is played at site of team with the best record.  Screw this warm weather crap.

----------


## oyarde

> Odds of winning the Super Blow.
> 
> And I did not know the San Diego moved was finalized.  I be out the loop.
> 
> Edit: And the Rams were in LA last year?  I can't even keep up with this crap.
> 
> 
> New England Patriots	5-2
> Dallas Cowboys		8-1
> ...


 Of those top 20 not many look promising . I might put a couple bucks on Atlanta and the Giants . Like rolling the dice. Below that first 20 ,Redskins might be worth a couple bucks .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings / Bills tonight @ 7:00 , Colts / Lions Sunday.

----------


## Created4

> The problem with the Browns has never been about the roster.  The problem is that they don't expect to win.  The players and management all know it.  So their incentives for the games are different.  They all want to get the paycheck and display their talent for their next gig.  No one wants to retire from Cleveland.  So it just breeds a culture of losing.  The only way to get that culture to go away is to get the whole team, leadership and city to believe otherwise.  Good luck with that when the incentives to do that are almost non-existent.


They can't take motivation from their NBA and MLB teams? Both winning franchises.

----------


## Created4

> If Vikings do not win division , Zimmer has my permission to use Danke as human sacrifice .


Not likely Vikings win division. Pack looks strong this year....

----------


## oyarde

> Not likely Vikings win division. Pack looks strong this year....


Uh oh , not looking good for Danke .

----------


## oyarde

> Not likely Vikings win division. Pack looks strong this year....


Uh oh , not looking good for Danke .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings D holding tough for three quarters , 16 minutes to play and given up only 70 yards through the air .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Vikings need a totally open air stadium.  Draft a few linemen from the Dakota college teams.  Get the rest from Wisconsin and other cold weather states.  Super Bowl is played at site of team with the best record.  Screw this warm weather crap.


The Super Bowl location is picked a few years ahead of time. Overweight men with their shirt off in 20 degree weather. Why?

----------


## oyarde

When is the last time Cleveland and Jacksonville won on the same day ?

----------


## oyarde

19 minutes to play , 6 sacks three picks in the Giants/Steelers game so far .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Dolphins QB out for the season .

----------


## oyarde

Rumor is Vikings third or fourth RB Bishop Sankey out for the season .

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys Elliot suspended for 6 games ? After seeing NY , Washington and Philly that division may be weaker than expected .The offense on those three teams may not be very deep.

----------


## oyarde

After a missed FG and shanked extra point Tampa cuts 2016 Second round pick kicker who exits with 428K in guaranteed salary for the yr .

----------


## oyarde

Good news for Jets fans . The defense looked good in the first half .

----------


## oyarde

Drew Stanton will pick apart the Oakland second string defense .

----------


## oyarde

A lot of snaps today for Rams second string QB . Good practice . Ravens will not play QB Flacco until opening day .

----------


## oyarde

So far , NFC East all look like it is day one of training camp , AFC East is just pretty much New England . So , say one contender out of those two divisions at this point . Be interesting to see Detroit . Minnesota & Green Bay look like they have been hitting it pretty hard .

----------


## oyarde

Colts Offensive line looks like , well , not much improved . Detroits defense looks pretty good .

----------


## oyarde

Clemens 2 picks  , a TD and a lost fumble for the Seachickens in a couple quarters in 10 passing attempts , 4 completions .

----------


## ghengis86

> After a missed FG and shanked extra point Tampa cuts 2016 Second round pick kicker who exits with 428K in guaranteed salary for the yr .


Aguayo picked up by Bears, who's current kicker, Connor Barth, was released by Tampa to make way for...Aguayo!

----------


## oyarde

> Aguayo picked up by Bears, who's current kicker, Connor Barth, was released by Tampa to make way for...Aguayo!


The Seachickens are using Walsh , muh old Vikings kicker whose missed kick against Seattle in a playoff game cost the Vikings an NFC Championship .

----------


## oyarde

Chargers defense pretty woeful today .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Cowboys Elliot suspended for 6 games ? After seeing NY , Washington and Philly that division may be weaker than expected .The offense on those three teams may not be very deep.


Really? You can tell that after one pre season game when the starters played a series or 2 if any? On paper, this year, that division is the best in the NFC. Last year it was the best in the NFC.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Aguayo picked up by Bears, who's current kicker, Connor Barth, was released by Tampa to make way for...Aguayo!


Barth has a low touchback percentage on kickoffs

example -
Forbath kicked 3 years for the Redskins 2012-2014. His FG % were 94%, 82%, and 89%. He was released after going 1 for 2 in the first game of 2015 and I believe had the highest FG% of any Redskins kicker at that time. Those 3 seasons the Redskins placed no higher than 25th for touchback percentage on kickoffs.

----------


## oyarde

Eagles cut RB Matthews which frees up 4 million in cap money . Someone will need him and offer him less . Ravens probably have an open spot .

----------


## oyarde

Pats Edelman out for the season .

----------


## oyarde

Two missed XP's so far in Steelers - Colts game.

----------


## oyarde

Colts first team offense finally started looking like an NFL team last time out .

----------


## oyarde

Detroit Lions sign QB Stafford to 135 million over 6 year contract .

----------


## oyarde

Anybody catch that Vikings two point conversion at the end of the game ?

----------


## oyarde

Vikings signed Leidner , former Gophers QB and played him and third string QB in final pre season game against Dolphins . I imagine they intend to try and sneak him through to the practice squad .

----------


## CaptUSA

Steelers pick up Joe Haden.   Could possibly be the biggest coup of the season...  Or, could be a bust.  I'm hoping for the former.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Tonite against the Steelers, Carolina gives it away at the end.  Duh.

I barely ever watch pre-season, so I wonder how success in the pre-season matches up with the regular season.

Also, Panthers only played 4 games.  I remember some teams playing 5 pre-season games.  That sounds like too much to me.

----------


## jkr

> Steelers pick up Joe Haden.   Could possibly be the biggest coup of the season...  Or, could be a bust.  I'm hoping for the former.


brownies looke good 2nite 25-0

4-0 for first time since '86

nazTEE defense 

HOGANS heroes

let it come!

ps 
FUK joe h8N

----------


## oyarde

> Tonite against the Steelers, Carolina gives it away at the end.  Duh.
> 
> I barely ever watch pre-season, so I wonder how success in the pre-season matches up with the regular season.
> 
> Also, Panthers only played 4 games.  I remember some teams playing 5 pre-season games.  That sounds like too much to me.


I do not think anybody plays starters after 3 and most of those are a quarter . What it does for the coaching staff is help make the last selection at ea position to keep . For the fans , they  get to see who will be playing after injuries and if the depth on the team is good enough to play with other teams starters if need be .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos cut safety TJ Ward (pro bowl player two of last three years) who is in final year of his contract.  Sign Brock Osweiler again after getting down to one QB between cuts and injuries and wanting somebody with experience to back up Trevor Simmian. Osweiler played for Cleveland last season and the Browns will be paying $15.25 million of his $16 million for this year- only costing Denver $750,000. Starter Simmian will get $610,000 this year. TJ Ward may sign with Tampa for $5 million a year (think these decisions may have been about money?)

Back-up Paxton Lynch has a shoulder injury and will miss at least the first month of the season.  Ward will turn 31 this  year and 30 is getting old in the NFL.

----------


## Zippyjuan

New Seahawks logo?  Could look cool on the front of a helmet. 




> *Alternate Seahawks logo puts fans 'face-to-beak' with team's mascot*
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks have a new alternate logo.
> 
> The team unveiled the logo on Tuesday evening in a Facebook post, along with a caption that read: "For everyone who's ever wondered what it would be like to ... stand face-to-beak with a Seahawk."
> 
> "Stay tuned for info on where you’ll see this new alternate Seahawks logo."
> 
> The alternate logo shows the team's mascot facing forward and maintains the same color scheme as the standard Seahawks logo, which is seen at a profile angle.


http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...-facebook-post

----------


## oyarde

I would use Chief Seattle instead of the seachicken and I would sell more merchandise .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Cleveland Browns.  What is a Brown anyway?

----------


## otherone

> Cleveland Browns.  What is a Brown anyway?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Brown

----------


## jkr

> Cleveland Browns.  What is a Brown anyway?

----------


## oyarde

> Cleveland Browns.  What is a Brown anyway?


Well , Cleveland is named after a guy named  Moses Cleaveland who they claim founded it and they did not spell it correctly , but the first guy really there was named Lorenzo Carter . So , the Mistake By The Lake  is going to be off a bit no matter what.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Browns lose No 1 pick to injury.

----------


## oyarde

For Patriot Day ( Mon. , Sept . 11 ) The Undefeated Minnesota Vikings will play the New Orleans Saints at US Bank Stadium  with the Vikings in at 4 point underdogs .

----------


## oyarde

Evil New England  scores easily on first drive to lead Kansas City 7 - 0 .

----------


## CaptUSA

> Evil New England  scores easily on first drive to lead Kansas City 7 - 0 .


Everything about that town screams cheats.  https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/05/s...s-yankees.html

Massachusetts.  Pfft.  Won't even watch 'em.

----------


## juleswin

I say go for his knees, we did it before, we can do it again

----------


## oyarde

Oct 20 1961 Bills Patriots game in Boston cancelled due to hurricane . Sept 16 1960  Defensive Back Chuck Shonta recovers a fumble on final play of the game and returns it for a touchdown to give patriots first franchise victory 24 - 28 against the NY Titans at the Polo Grounds in NY .

----------


## oyarde

Refs must have bet on new england too , called a touchdown on a pass that hit the ground . edited , call overturned....

----------


## juleswin

The Chiefs are dealing. I will be nicer to RPF members, repent and start going to church again if the Chiefs win and/or knock Tom Brady out for the season. Amen

----------


## r3volution 3.0

TD Chiefs

----------


## oyarde

> TD Chiefs


That puts an end to the pats 38 - 0 scoring run since they trailed falcons 28 - 3 in super bowl .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Cowboys don't like Injuns but Yankees are worse; go Chiefs.

----------


## oyarde

Three minutes to half KC outgained 104 to 223 .  Going to have to do better than that.

----------


## oyarde

Kc back in the game . If they can score on the opening third quarter drive it puts the pressure back on cheater bill and the boston patsies .

----------


## juleswin

TD Chiefs. Those small and quick running backs and wide receivers is the blueprint for winning it all in 2017.

----------


## oyarde

I think that is 10 penalties and two fumbles for KC and still in the game with the ball.

----------


## oyarde

Time for KC to get that inside rush cranked up on defense.

----------


## oyarde

Did the pats get that Dorsett dud WR the colts used to have ?

----------


## juleswin

holding on that play

----------


## juleswin

The refs coming through for the Patriots yet again. Well played Goodell

----------


## oyarde

20 minutes to play , cheater bill on top by 3 KC ball. Time to answer.

----------


## oyarde

KC beating themselves with penalties . Next one makes 13 I think.

----------


## juleswin

Win or lose,  am happy with the Chiefs performance. Right now they are hanging on in with a super bowl NE team + 4 refs. They stopped calling holding on Pats offensive linemen. I bet if those running into the kicker penalties would have given the Chiefs a 1st down, they wouldn't have called it.

----------


## oyarde

If cheater bill had kicked that fg on 4th and 1 from the 1 they would be up 9 . KC can still take the lead with a touchdown , KC Ball . One quarter to play .

----------


## oyarde

KC scores , up 28 - 27 , Brady first play of next drive 27 yards to midfield .

----------


## oyarde

Crunch time now , KC has to put points on the board , 12 1/2 to play , up by 1 .

----------


## oyarde

If KC fails to score on this possession I think they risk losing . Up 1 nine minutes to play.

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs up by 8 , five minutes to go .

----------


## juleswin

Electric Tyrek Hill out of the game, can the Mighty Chiefs do what the Falcons couldn't do and hold on till the end?

----------


## juleswin

I guess I'd be going to church on Sunday. I hope its pancake sunday

----------


## oyarde

> The Chiefs are dealing. I will be nicer to RPF members, repent and start going to church again if the Chiefs win and/or knock Tom Brady out for the season. Amen


Time to start being nice . Cheater bill is 2 minutes away from the worst record in the NFL.

----------


## juleswin

42 - 27 Chiefs. Imagine what the scores would have been if the refs have behaved. The Pats O line gone away with 2 clear holds during their last TD drive

----------


## sparebulb

> The Chiefs are dealing. I will be nicer to RPF members, repent and start going to church again if the Chiefs win and/or knock Tom Brady out for the season. Amen


I think that most of us would be just as happy if you execute your Che icon.

----------


## oyarde

There goes the NFL power rankings .

----------


## juleswin

> I think that most of us would be just as happy if you execute your Che icon.


The man sacrificed his life to free many people from the imperialist control of the US and for that alone I salute and honor him. I see him the same way I see Hassan Nasrallah the leader of Hezbollah. The fight against the imperialist globalists in US and Israel overshadows everything else they accomplish in their lives. 

And I couldn't care less for all this silly talk of him being a raccis.

Viva la revolution

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Racist, culture misappropriaters win. Tommy Tucks loses.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Raiders looking good. Beast-mode filling the RB gap. They may have a new Kicker there. About time.

----------


## oyarde

Browns lose by 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Colts stunk it up but there were no witnesses as the stands were nearly empty in LA. If noboby comes to the game should it count ?

----------


## oyarde

Saints open up with a relatively easy 13 play  56 yard drive for a FG with the aid of a Vikings 15 yard penalty .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings answer with a 15 play 79 yard drive for a FG after failing to convert on 3rd and goal from the 7.

----------


## oyarde

Saints answer with a 13 play 74 yard FG drive when given a first down when Brees was sacked on third down but given a roughing the passer penalty gift .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings answer with a 3 play touchdown drive  of about 74 yards, catches by Thielen , Wright & Diggs . 4 minutes to half Saints ball , Vikings up 10 - 6 .

----------


## oyarde

Another Brees sack reversed by a phantom offside call.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings up 16-6 on second Diggs touchdown catch then missed XP after . Halftime .Vikings start with the ball in the Third . Bradford 17 of 20 for 197 in the first half after leading NFL in passing completion percentage and establishing new record for it last season. Saints show no real answer in first half for Thielen , Diggs & Bradford or the Vikings defensive line . Two quarters to play , I would expect a different saints game plan next half . Despite all the help from bad  calls , saints are 14 points away from covering the spread. Oyarde though is looking good on the spread.

----------


## oyarde

After a drop on third down by Vikings Cook at Saints 13 , Vikings kick FG off 8 play 54 yard opening drive , lead 19 - 6 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings ball , 15 minutes to play , up 19 - 9 at midfield .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings  long run by Cook of about 32 yards, 15 yard touchdown catch by Tight End Kyle Rudolph , Vikings 26 , Saints 9 . 12:52 to play.

----------


## oyarde

Saints Adrian Peterson 6 carries 18 yards , Vikings Cook 16 carries for 84 yards . Peterson opened the game with a 9 yard run since then 9 yards on five carries .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings ball up 26 - 12 with 7 minutes to play.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 8 play FG drive of 48 yards ahead 29 - 12 with four minutes to play . Saints no touchdowns to this point .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings win 29 - 19 Cook 127 yards rushing on 22 carries in debut . Vikings Indian Territory QB  ( Bradford )  looked good .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Denver covers the spread easily , up 24 - 7 with 12 minutes to go.

----------


## oyarde

Rivers brings the Chargers back , cut it to 21 - 24 with 7 minutes to go .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wow, what an ending. They iced the new rookie kicker after he made it once. Koo lost his cool.

----------


## oyarde

> Wow, what an ending. They iced the new rookie kicker. Koo lost his cool.


He will see more of that.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> He will see more of that.


Yep. Guess you could blame it on the O-line for folding. Hard to say where it would have gone without the tip.

----------


## oyarde

If I was Denver head coach not sure I would even count that as a win . San Diego hits that FG it would have gone to OT .

----------


## oyarde

In the AFC Kansas City and Jacksonville were the  most impressive in week one . In the NFC  Rams ,  Lions , Eagles and  Vikings  all looked better than the others . Many teams that struggled or looked unimpressive were playoff teams last year . That should be a concern by the end of week 2 if there is no marked improvement . NY Giants , Pittsburgh , Atlanta , Houston , Indianapolis looked the worst . That is less than expected from the Steelers , Falcons and Giants . Redskins QB was the leading rusher for them against Philly .

----------


## oyarde

The three best 0 - 1 teams in the AFC are New England , Tennessee and the Chargers . In the NFC  , Seattle , Arizona and the Saints . AFC South is the weakest AFC division . Weakest NFC division is a toss up with the East looking to fit the bill .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Wow, what an ending. They iced the new rookie kicker after he made it once. Koo lost his cool.


Shouldn't have even come down to that.  Denver had the ball first down at the Charger 16 yard line up by 24- 21. Three straight losses of yards and they had to try a 50 yard field goal- missed.  They were up 24-7 and the next three possessions were interception, fumble, that missed field goal, and a punt (three and out). 

Going to be a long season for Denver.  One of their issues last season was the offensive line- and that still seems to be a problem.

----------


## oyarde

Personally I think timeouts need to be taken prior to the play . Made kicks should stand. If a ref cannot stop the snap , you were not timely enough.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> The three best 0 - 1 teams in the AFC are New England , Tennessee and the Chargers . In the NFC  , Seattle , Arizona and the Saints . AFC South is the weakest AFC division . Weakest NFC division is a toss up with the East looking to fit the bill .


I disagree. Both Oakland and KC are better than San Diego. Dallas is the best team in the NFC and the NFC East is the strongest division. 39 wins last year. The South had the 2nd most wins at 33.

----------


## oyarde

> I disagree. Both Oakland and KC are better than San Diego. Dallas is the best team in the NFC and the NFC East is the strongest division. 39 wins last year. The South had the 2nd most wins at 33.


Oakland and Kansas City are better and they are 1 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

> I disagree. Both Oakland and KC are better than San Diego. Dallas is the best team in the NFC and the NFC East is the strongest division. 39 wins last year. The South had the 2nd most wins at 33.


I do not think the Cowboys could line up an beat the Seachickens or Green Bay right now , but time will tell . As for the Giants , they have about a week to start playing football or they will get themselves out of it . Redskins performance was shameful . Division game and Cousins is the leading rusher with 30 .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

All good, defense much better than expected (Eli ROFLMAO), offense as it should be, _but_ that Dak isn't throwing longballs accurately. 



...little more practice, perhaps.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Oakland and Kansas City are better and they are 1 - 0 .


Then why did you say the Chargers are among the 3 best teams?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I do not think the Cowboys could line up an beat the Seachickens or Green Bay right now , but time will tell . As for the Giants , they have about a week to start playing football or they will get themselves out of it . Redskins performance was shameful . Division game and Cousins is the leading rusher with 30 .


As long as Elliott is playing, Dallas is better. That's who the offense revolves around. We'll see how well Dak plays in his second year and with a healthy Bryant.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Then why did you say the Chargers are among the 3 best teams?


It's called reading comprehension.    He was saying they are the 3 best _"0-1"_ teams.

----------


## oyarde

> Then why did you say the Chargers are among the 3 best teams?


I listed what I thought were the best 0 - 1 teams .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I listed what I thought were the best 0 - 1 teams .


Understood. I didn't see where you were going. I was going with it doesn't matter to me what the records are.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings go to Pittsburgh with a chance of redemption from super bowl 9 .

----------


## oyarde

The first time ever the Bills , Jaguars and Rams have been in first place at the same time . Lock of the week , Raiders . Bengals play houston so somebody has to win .  I think the Browns will make a positive showing .Hopefully for them that will translate into a win .

----------


## oyarde

LA Rams could not sell 6 dollar tickets .

----------


## oyarde

Portsmouth Spartans ( now the detroit lions ) have pulled the season tickets belonging to a guy posting racist matl. online .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Big scramble by Watson (Texans) for touchdown.

----------


## oyarde

> Big scramble by Watson (Texans) for touchdown.


49 yard TD run in his debut .

----------


## oyarde

Five sacks in this game at Half . Probably will be ten by end of game .

----------


## oyarde

One quarter to play , Houston up 10 - 9 at the Bengals

----------


## oyarde

Bengals get the ball , two timeouts  and about 1:50 remaining . Need a touchdown for the win . trail by four .

----------


## oyarde

Loser goes to 0 - 2 and probably the cellar to stay.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Vikings go to Pittsburgh with a chance of redemption from super bowl 9 .


lol You are an absolute nut. Only an older and extreme Vikings fan would think this. That was a horrible Super bowl btw.

Bradford had a fantastic season last year and his first game this year was excellent. He didn't get much credit last year.

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## euphemia

The Titans looked very fit and prepared in their win over Jacksonville.

----------


## oyarde

Titans and Bucs both impressive today . Colts  and Bills , pretty bad is all I can say .

----------


## oyarde

That Panthers win should probably on count as 3/4 of a win.

----------


## oyarde

Parking was 100 dollars at the Chargers game , but it was mostly Miami fans .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Bottom line: Dak isn't a good enough QB relative Denver's superb pass defense. 

They knew it, stuffed the box, shut down the run, kept the Dallas D on the field all game, and that's that. 

Good news, not many teams have pass defense like Denver's.

...or play their games in the upper atmosphere.

----------


## oyarde

Go Falcons !

----------


## oyarde

Going into Week 3 there are three AFC teams giving up more than 30 points per game , Jets 33 , Patriots 31 , Colts 31 . In the NFC Seattle is averaging 10.5 points scored per game , San Francisco 6.5 and the Giants at 6.5 , only three teams could start 0 - 3 , in the AFC it could be as many as 5 .

----------


## oyarde

In the AFC the contenders look to be Kansas City , Oakland , Denver , Pittsburgh  . In the NFC Atlanta , Detroit , Minnesota , Philadelphia and Tampa Bay .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Parking was 100 dollars at the Chargers game , but it was mostly Miami fans .


Chargers will draw people in the area who have not had the chance to see professional football in a while but they will have to start winning games if they hope to keep them coming.  So far, they continue to find ways to be close in games and still somehow lose.  That is why they drew poorly in San Diego- they couldn't win much.





> Sunday marked the first time since Dec. 24, 1994 that *two regular-season NFL games were played in Los Angeles on the same day*, and the results weren't pretty. Between Dolphins-Chargers (25,381) and Redskins-Rams (56,612), the games had a* lower combined attendance than USC's game against Texas on Saturday.*


http://www.espn.com/nfl/team/_/name/...geles-chargers



But to be fair, the Chargers played at the StubHub Center which can only hold 27,000 (but still couldn't sell out their game)- USC played in the Coliseum which can hold 93,000. If the StubHub Center was a college stadium, it would be the 108th biggest stadium.  The Rams DID play at the Coliseum which was about half empty for their game.  Is there enough support in LA for two professional football teams?   Not off to a good start.

----------


## oyarde

Giants 80 yards at Half , trail 17 - 7 . Manning sacked 4 times , one pick .

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...-chargers-lose




> *Free Tacos when Chargers lose*
> 
> A Mexican restaurant in San Diego is offering customers free tacos whenever the Los Angeles Chargers lose.
> 
> Victor Lopez, owner of El Pollo Grill, said he wants the Chargers to go winless, *despite what it may cost him.*
> 
> *"My main purpose is so the Chargers hopefully lose," Lopez told ABC 10 in San Diego. "They lose 16 games that means 16 times that you can come get a free taco -- it's OK with me."*
> 
> Lopez runs El Pollo Grill on Bonita Road near I-805 in San Diego. Lopez said customers have to say the secret phrase to the cashier --* Spanos Taco* -- in honor of Chargers owner Dean Spanos.
> ...

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...-chargers-lose


So this guy probably cursed the chargers kicker .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> So this guy probably cursed the chargers kicker .


He says he is happy when the Chargers lose- even if it costs him money (cheap advertising for his business!)

----------


## oyarde

> He says he is happy when the Chargers lose- even if it costs him money (cheap advertising for his business!)


Chargers will be underdogs at home next two weeks , Chiefs & Eagles .

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Lions looking strong.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Chargers will be underdogs at home next two weeks , Chiefs & Eagles .


More free tacos!

----------


## ghengis86

> Lions looking strong.


Giants looking weak. Falcons-Lions will be a good early indicator to see where these two teams are at and shape the NFC picture. Dallas-Arizona is going to leave one team with some heavy questions; Dallas got beat by the Cards (?!?!) or Is it time to put the old regime (Palmer, Fitzgerald, Johnson) to pasture?

If the Saints want to do better than 7-9, they better get something going against Carolina this week. Newton needs to improve bc their defense will face better teams and Olsen is out 6 weeks. 

Seattle needs to find the end zone and the packers D could do a lot more to help Rogers and Green Bay. 

In the AFC, Bolts are all but done considering their division and the rest of the conference. Broncos looking strong (loving CJ Anderson on the ground and their stout D), KC looks to be for real, and Raiders are just having fun (not hard against the Jets though).  

Pats getting back to form. South is still open but anemic. Pittsburg will get another opportunity to tune up their offense against the lowly Bears this weekend...Baltimore looks alright. 

Oh, and the Browns opened the line as favorites over the Colts (2.5pts)!!  I would like to see Cleveland win a few though

----------


## oyarde

I am leaning towards Eagles & Titans to cover the spread. Cashed in on my lock last week ( Raiders ) . I may want to look at some unders first though .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver is playing very well now but it is a very long season- especially for  them.  Most of their difficult opponents come in the second half as well as most of their road games- seven of their final eleven games are away.  Plus their bye week is very early- week #5- and based on last season's records play the toughest schedule of anybody. Their opponents average last season was .578 and half their games are against playoff teams. Injuries can be a big factor in the final stretch.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Players are calling for Kaepernick to be signed and brought in at Quarterback in Cincinnati. Please let it happen...

----------


## ghengis86

> Players are calling for Kaepernick to be signed and brought in at Quarterback in Cincinnati. Please let it happen...


He is a great athlete and last year put up good numbers. He should be starting somewhere. Baltimore was very close until his idiot girlfriend posted that tweet.

----------


## acptulsa

Not since the days of John Alt, Dave Szott and the immortal Will Shields has Kansas City had an offensive line like this one.  They're making Alex Smith look mighty good, and Hunt look like he has experience.

And I may miss Tamba Hali, but clearly that defense will be getting along just fine with Dee Ford and Chris Jones opposite Justin Houston!

The AFC West is tough all around.  But I think the Chiefs are going to come out on top of it again this year.  Zippy's monkey buddy



> Trevor Simmian [_sic_]


notwithstanding.

----------


## oyarde

Jacksonville 37 Baltimore 0 as three point underdog Jags peel off a 59 yard run on a fake punt .

----------


## oyarde

Flacco pulled down 44 - 0 , 2 sacks , 2 picks , 28 yards on 8 completions .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> He is a great athlete and last year put up good numbers. He should be starting somewhere. Baltimore was very close until his idiot girlfriend posted that tweet.


The only numbers that count: 2-10.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings open with 75 yard TD drive .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings first team to 14 today . Up 11 with 10 1/2 to Half .

----------


## juleswin

> Vikings first team to 14 today . Up 11 with 10 1/2 to Half .


Hello stranger, you seem to be a fan of this National Felons League, you have been posting about it incessantly for weeks now. Are you by any chance a minority, a manginas and/or woemen?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Hello stranger, you seem to be a fan of this National Felons League, you have been posting about it incessantly for weeks now. Are you by any chance a minority, a manginas and/or woemen?


Answer me directly, in my post, if you got problem with what I said.

----------


## juleswin

> Answer me directly, in my post, if you got problem with what I said.


I wanted to do my own surveying first before getting back to you. You are a very intelligence poster who usually posts insightful information and it at the time sounded reasonable to me so I didn't want to jump in without preparing.

----------


## Anti Federalist

FTR, here's what has sand in Ed's vagina:




> Meh, not what I see anymore.
> 
> Minorities, manginas and woemen seem to be most of the National Felon League's fanbase now.


Every long time member on this board knows what I think of professional sports, I've made my point a hundred times over the years, and I take every opportunity to "bash" them.

Being polite means that I'm not going to stir $#@! in a thread specifically devoted to something that many people enjoy, even though I disagree with it.

Now, I am going to petition the mods to split this whole conversation out of here, and you can carry on from there.

----------


## juleswin

> FTR, here's what has sand in Ed's vagina:


Every time u call me Ed, I take it as a sign that I am getting to you, it's like your tell. So yea




> Every long time member on this board knows what I think of professional sports, I've made my point a hundred times over the years, and I take every opportunity to "bash" them.


Yea, they know what you think about sports but do they know what you think about minorities, manginas and woemen (intentionally misspelled for some weird reason )




> Being polite means that I'm not going to stir $#@! in a thread specifically devoted to something that many people enjoy, even though I disagree with it.
> 
> Now, I am going to *petition the mods* to split this whole conversation out of here, and you can carry on from there.


You mean that you AF the man who wouldn't even call the authorities if he found a dangerous drunk driver on the road would now run to the mods to break up the thread? that doesn't sound like the militant anti authority poster that we all know and love

----------


## oyarde

> Hello stranger, you seem to be a fan of this National Felons League, you have been posting about it incessantly for weeks now. Are you by any chance a minority, a manginas and/or woemen?


I played football and Soccer until I was about 22 . I thought it was fun. It ( football ) was commonplace where I am from . Both high schools are top 10 programs currently. My high school QB played at Notre Dame . My Junior high team went undefeated and unscored on two consecutive seasons . I like college basketball too. Danke and I happen to have the same favorite NFL team , he lives there , I just kind of adapted them as an expansion team when they came in the league as we had no team here .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You mean that you AF the man who wouldn't even call the authorities if he found a dangerous drunk driver on the road would now run to the mods to break up the thread? that doesn't sound like the militant anti authority poster that we all know and love


Private property bub.

And I'd never call to have you banned or censured.

I'm just trying to be polite and not $#@! up other members fun.

----------


## juleswin

> I played football and Soccer until I was about 22 . I thought it was fun. It ( football ) was commonplace where I am from . Both high schools are top 10 programs currently. My high school QB played at Notre Dame . My Junior high team went undefeated and unscored on two consecutive seasons . I like college basketball too.


Nice, so you played the real football and American football as a youth. Did you coach any youth sports as an adult? and most importantly, are you a minority, a mangina and/or a woemen?

----------


## juleswin

> Private property bub.


Oh, I thought it was about you not minding other people's business. Good to know that if the police were privatized you would call them in that instance. That I have no problem with.




> And I'd never call to have you banned or censured.
> 
> I'm just trying to be polite and not $#@! up other members fun.


Doing anything that would hamper my ability to conduct my survey on this threat is censorship in my book. So even though its not your intention to censor me, that is what the result would be if you have your way.

----------


## oyarde

> Nice, so you played the real football and American football as a youth. Did you coach any youth sports as an adult? and most importantly, are you a minority, a mangina and/or a woemen?


I coached a kids soccer team on the south side of Tacoma once . They went undefeated . Very few of the guys I played ball with 3rd grade to 12th grade were minorities .

----------


## oyarde

AF is probably right though that people should use time more wisely . Vikings cover the spread by about 15 points . Danke can even help himself to one of my Dos Equis .

----------


## oyarde

Saints & Bills win , no real surprises there . Miami though , pretty bad .  NFC North clearly the best of the NFC right now . Afc looks to be Chiefs on top.

----------


## juleswin

Today would have been perfect had the Patriots lost the close game.

----------


## juleswin

Chiefs up by &. Alex Smith is having the time of his life with his new offensive weapons. He is turning into Dan Marino in front of our eyes. 

To the Super Bowl and beyond

----------


## juleswin

> The only numbers that count: 2-10.


Philip Rivers a good quarterback mind you is 5 - 11 and 4 -12 the last 2 years and about to be 0 -3 this year and he still has a job because even with his awful record, you know he is a not bad quarter back. He is just happened to be stuck in the very competitive AFC West. Even Tom Brady would have a few losing seasons in our division.

----------


## euphemia

I have just composed a letter to Steve Underwood, President and CEO of the Titans.  Today the Titans and Seahawks did not take the field for the National Anthem in protest of racial inequality.  We turned off the game and I am getting rid of every single bit of Titans merchandise and will not be buying any more.  I will be firing off a letter to Roger Goddell saying pretty much the same thing.

And I will be writing to my city councilwoman and my state legislators to say no more money for stadium improvements or anything to support infrastructure to the stadium.  They pay a lot of overtime to police and EMS personnel on game day, and I'm sure it might make a statement if none of those brutal police showed up to direct traffic or take care of the fans in the 90 degree heat.  I might also write to the Chief of Police or the union to suggest they come down with blue flu on game days to protest the protests against their work.

For the record, Nashville was one of the leaders in civil rights long before anyone ever heard of Rosa Parks or Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.   Vanderbilt University was founded as a place where people could come together and talk about ideas.  Fisk University was the first university for freed slaves.  The history was not as pretty as that (according to a black historian I had lunch with one day), but it's still there, and the Fisk Jubilee Singers are the group that led to the Music City USA nickname.  There is also Meharry Medical College, a traditionally black medical school as well as Tennessee State University that still carries a strong black tradition.  Many areas of town, including mine, are naturally integrated with many races and cultures, and there is absolutely no reason why anyone should face inequality here.  There are more resources here than almost anywhere.

So said the fat little grandma.

Such displays of protest are really displays of ignorance, and I'm done with the NFL.

----------


## oyarde

> I have just composed a letter to Steve Underwood, President and CEO of the Titans.  Today the Titans and Seahawks did not take the field for the National Anthem in protest of racial inequality.  We turned off the game and I am getting rid of every single bit of Titans merchandise and will not be buying any more.  I will be firing off a letter to Roger Goddell saying pretty much the same thing.
> 
> And I will be writing to my city councilwoman and my state legislators to say no more money for stadium improvements or anything to support infrastructure to the stadium.  They pay a lot of overtime to police and EMS personnel on game day, and I'm sure it might make a statement if none of those brutal police showed up to direct traffic or take care of the fans in the 90 degree heat.  I might also write to the Chief of Police or the union to suggest they come down with blue flu on game days to protest the protests against their work.
> 
> For the record, Nashville was one of the leaders in civil rights long before anyone ever heard of Rosa Parks or Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.   Vanderbilt University was founded as a place where people could come together and talk about ideas.  Fisk University was the first university for freed slaves.  The history was not as pretty as that (according to a black historian I had lunch with one day), but it's still there, and the Fisk Jubilee Singers are the group that led to the Music City USA nickname.  There is also Meharry Medical College, a traditionally black medical school as well as Tennessee State University that still carries a strong black tradition.  Many areas of town, including mine, are naturally integrated with many races and cultures, and there is absolutely no reason why anyone should face inequality here.  There are more resources here than almost anywhere.
> 
> So said the fat little grandma.
> 
> Such displays of protest are really displays of ignorance, and I'm done with the NFL.


Well I took the Titans to cover the spread and they are up 9 - 7 on the Seachickens at Half .

----------


## oyarde

Andy Dalton 12 - 14 and two touchdowns in the first half . Go Bengals !

----------


## oyarde

I do not really care about the Anthem one way or the other . Not sure I really know why it is even needed at an NFL game . If I owned a team though , what you do in uniform is paid as far as I am concerned and you will do as instructed .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Chiefs up by &. Alex Smith is having the time of his life with his new offensive weapons. He is turning into Dan Marino in front of our eyes. 
> 
> To the Super Bowl and beyond





> Philip Rivers a good quarterback mind you is 5 - 11 and 4 -12 the last 2 years and about to be 0 -3 this year and he still has a job because even with his awful record, you know he is a not bad quarter back. He is just happened to be stuck in the very competitive AFC West. Even Tom Brady would have a few losing seasons in our division.


Alex Smith would have won that Superbowl with the Niners if they had played him. Kaepernick was a deer in the headlights.

----------


## euphemia

> I do not really care about the Anthem one way or the other . Not sure I really know why it is even needed at an NFL game . If I owned a team though , what you do in uniform is paid as far as I am concerned and you will do as instructed .


And that's fine.  However, it is not wise to ignore the market.  The other option would be not to keep the tradition of the anthem.  Flags are usually presented by the National Guard or from Ft. Campbell and sometimes includes a flyover.  

We have been to exactly one game when a friend was trying to unload tickets and it looked like a good anniversary gift for husband.  We do not own PSLs and will not buy tickets.  

I notice that one MLB player is doing this.  It jolly well better not happen with my beloved Dodgers.  They forced the issue of an integrated league, and nobody playing for them should ever consider protesting.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals kicker misses 48 yard FG

----------


## euphemia

Did you all know there is an NFL rule requiring the National Anthem be played before every game, both teams are require to be on the field, standing, facing the flag, holding helmets in left hand?  And that there are penalties?

Might shake up the season and even next year if those penalties were enforced, because one of them has to do with draft picks.

----------


## oyarde

> Did you all know there is an NFL rule requiring the National Anthem be played before every game, both teams are require to be on the field, standing, facing the flag, holding helmets in left hand?  And that there are penalties?
> 
> Might shake up the season and even next year if those penalties were enforced, because one of them has to do with draft picks.


I am a Vikings fan  ,  Coach Bud Grant would have always had players on the sideline helmet in hand . He played in the NFL , NBA , won a 1950 NBA Championship , won 4 Grey Cups in five seasons in the CFL as a coach and took the Vikings to four Super Bowls . His Father played for the Duluth Eskimos .

----------


## oyarde

Raiders 58 yards in 3 quarters .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I like the Steeler's solution...it's football not politics, not gonna get drug into this bullish!t.




Got to 2:15:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Raiders 58 yards in 3 quarters .


Raiders falling apart tonight. Can't even get a third down. Receivers have butterfingers.

----------


## oyarde

If the Redskins get to the 5 they will have first and goal and 400 more yards than the Raiders .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> If the Redskins get to the 5 they will have first and goal and 400 more yards than the Raiders .


Paddling the Raiders behinds...

----------


## oyarde

Once again , there is proof that on any given Sunday ........ ( Jets , Colts were winners)

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> Once again , there is proof that on any given Sunday ........ ( Jets , Colts were winners)


Brissett has always looked like a competent comfortable passer, it was a bad coaching call to proceed as if Tolzein was on the same level.  And TY is a monster.  I was surprised the game ended up as close as it did personally.  Luck is an amazing QB but if I was the GM I'd shop his ass to start filling some of the glaring holes on the oline and D.

----------


## acptulsa

> Chiefs up by &. Alex Smith is having the time of his life with his new offensive weapons. He is turning into Dan Marino in front of our eyes.


His receivers and runners aren't the ones giving him a chance to let his brilliance shine.  They're good, and a large part of why the Chiefs are being called the best team, but they aren't making Smith suddenly look like Staubach.  He finally has a seriously good offensive line.  Last year he was having to get the ball out in two seconds.  Even Tyreek Hill can't run fifty yards in two seconds.  No wonder the morons were claiming (against all kinds of evidence) he couldn't throw the ball more than five yards.

Just because offensive lines never get any credit does not mean they don't make all the difference.  The last time the Chiefs had an offense this good, it outlasted Joe Montana and even outlasted Marcus Allen.  But by the time John Alt, Dave Szott and Will Shields retired, it was over.




> To the Super Bowl and beyond


I've been a Chiefs fan longer than you.  I'm pretty sure the best we can hope for is that the officials will make it so obvious they're cheating the Chiefs in the postseason that the fans finally lynch Roger Goodell.

I'm old enough to remember 1999.  I know what the Chiefs deserve.  I also know what gifts John Elway gets given to him.




> [Kelce] sure was pedestrian today wasn't he?  Did he get hurt or something?  I just know I drafted him cause he's good and he didn't contribute to my score today.


When the opposition assigns three guys to cover him, it sure makes Chris Conley and Albert Wilson look good, doesn't it?

----------


## specsaregood

> I'm old enough to remember 1999.  I know what the Chiefs deserve.  I also know what gifts John Elway get given to him.


Hell, I worked at Arrowhead stadium before 1999.  I remember the $#@!ty years in the 80s when my dad had seats on the 50yd line cuz nobody wanted em.

----------


## CaptUSA

> I like the Steeler's solution...it's football not politics, not gonna get drug into this bullish!t.


Agreed.  But their "solution" was widely panned and didn't work.  They tried to stay out of it, but it got interpreted like the whole team was boycotting the flag worship (except for one player).

But I gotta admit, it's funny watching all the Trump supporters praising an anchor baby* named Alejandro Villaneuva.



*His father was a Spanish naval officer working on a Mississippi base for NATO when Alejandro was born.

----------


## specsaregood

> Chiefs up by &. Alex Smith is having the time of his life with his new offensive weapons. He is turning into Dan Marino in front of our eyes. 
> To the Super Bowl and beyond


Do you remember the years when your countryman was running all over the other teams?

----------


## juleswin

> Do you remember the years when your countryman was running all over the other teams?


Nope, but I grew up a few blocks from where he lived

----------


## oyarde

I remember when the Chiefs came to Minnesota in the 1970 season Opener , Vikings win 27 - 10 attendance was 47,900  ( super bowl rematch from previous season ). Vikings would end season first in total defense . Vikings also beat the NFC super bowl team Cowboys that season 54 - 13 , Cowboys would lose to the Colts 16 - 13 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Some crazy finishes this week.  Rookie tries longest field goal of his career- 61 yards- and makes it to give Philly a win.  Detroit scores what looked like the winning touchdown against the Falcons with nine seconds left but they said his knee hit the ground before the ball crossed the plane- rule runs off the final nine seconds so they don't get another shot.  New England needed a  last minute drive to avoid their second loss of the season. Couple overtime games.  Bears could have avoided OT (which they won anyways) when they blocked a field goal and were returning it for a likely touchdown but he slowed down too soon and Steelers caught him just at the end and knocked the ball out of his hand and through the back of the endzone. 

AFC West not as tough as first seemed?  Denver and Raiders lose. KC still looking dominating.  In Denver's case, they returned to their "can't run the football" ways.  Last week they rushed for over 100 yards against Dallas but late in the game lost a starting rookie lineman to injury.  This week the run was less effective (still had 100 yards) so the defense was able to focus on the QB and receivers.  That increased pressure forced more turnovers and errant passes.  Offensive lines are key- and Denver's is still pretty thin.  They made improvements but lack depth so injuries are important. Broncos get the Raiders at home next week.

Denver had a weird play too.  They were down by seven and had the Bills stopped on third down. Vaughn Miller had been joking with Bill's QB Tyrod Taylor.  Miller had legally knocked Taylor down and reached his hand out to help him up but pulled it away.  Both guys were laughing.  But officials hit him with an unsportsmanlike penalty which kept the drive alive and led to a field goal. 

Six out of eight unbeaten teams lost- leaving KC and Atlanta as the last two to not lose.  Atlanta barely escaped.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys take a knee , then get 57 yards in the first half . Cardinals miss FG , score tied @ Half 7 - 7 .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Dallas remembers that it has an offense, crushes Cardinals.

----------


## Anti Globalist

There were a lot of upsets this week.

Baltimore, Denver, Carolina, Seattle, Miami, Pittsburgh, Oakland.

Pretty much everyone went into this week thinking all those teams would win.

----------


## oyarde

> There were a lot of upsets this week.
> 
> Baltimore, Denver, Carolina, Seattle, Miami, Pittsburgh, Oakland.
> 
> Pretty much everyone went into this week thinking all those teams would win.


Miami and Oakland surprising yes , Jacksonville should never really be an underdog in London , Seattle does not score enough points to beat anyone , Pittsburgh at Buffalo is a toss up as proven , the Carolina game was an easy call .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> There were a lot of upsets this week.
> 
> Baltimore, Denver, Carolina, Seattle, Miami, Pittsburgh, Oakland.
> 
> Pretty much everyone went into this week thinking all those teams would win.


Six of the eight teams who entered Week #2 lost.

----------


## acptulsa

> Six of the eight teams who entered Week #2 lost.


Gee, I could have sworn 32 teams entered Week Two and sixteen of them lost.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Sorry- should have said "after week #2" or "entered week #3" undefeated.

----------


## oyarde

Bears - Packers rivalry began in 1921 , series tied 94 - 94 - 6 . Packers won last meeting by 3 . Go Bears . Prior to that the bears were a company team called the Decatur Staleys . The starting running back on my freshman team was related to Augustus Eugene Staley purveyor of fine waffle syrup and cornstarch . In 1988 A. E. Staley was sold for 1.4 billion .

----------


## oyarde

At this point I am leaning towards taking the Colts against the spread in Seattle . Seattle at 14 or 15 point favorites and averaging 16 points per game . Most entertaining games I would expect to be Denver @ Oakland , Detroit @ Minnesota  and Tenn @ Houston. I imagine many people will take New England to cover the 11 point spread against Carolina with Carolina averaging 15 points a game and New England averaging 33 . Of course New England has been giving up 32 per game . Will the terrible Cheater Bill Patriots defense help cure the lack of Carolina offense ?

----------


## oyarde

Halfway through the First quarter Bears - 13 yards , Packers 14 points .

----------


## juleswin

> Halfway through the First quarter Bears - 13 yards , Packers 14 points .


I didn't know Packers had a defense. Please let this not be a blowout. Nobody likes a blowout expect if the Patriots are on the receiving end of it. I can rewatch that sh*t all day

----------


## oyarde

> I didn't know Packers had a defense. Please let this not be a blowout. Nobody likes a blowout expect if the Patriots are on the receiving end of it. I can rewatch that sh*t all day


Bears just need to get on the board with 7 now . After one , GB only has 48 yards if you subtract the 30 yards in penalties they have .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have to beat the Portsmouth Spartans (currently the detroit lions ) to keep pace with the evil Packers .

----------


## katsung47

Trump hijacks power of US president by the help of Russians. 


Now he hijacks the flag to pressure dissenters. He is not president for most Americans.

----------


## juleswin

> Trump hijacks power of US president by the help of Russians. 
> 
> 
> Now he hijacks the flag to pressure dissenters. He is not president for most Americans.


You are hijacking this thread to post anti Russian propaganda, go away troooollll

----------


## oyarde

Another long day for the Dolphins .

----------


## oyarde

Houston with the quick start today .

----------


## phill4paul

> Another long day for the Dolphins .


  Yeah.

  The Panthers/Patriots game is a good one between evenly matched teams.

----------


## phill4paul

First half of Panthers/Patriots was evenly matched. Only a 1 point difference at half-time. This is a good game.

----------


## phill4paul

Wow. 4 mins. left in the fourth and the Panther/Patriots game and the Patriots bring it to an even 30/30. Damn good game.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers/Patriots game was a great one. Panthers pull it off with a field goal at 4 sec. 33/30

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense kept them in it , six sacks today and only two plays over 20 yards . Offense lost three fumbles that Lions scored 11 points off of and Vikings missed a FG . Secures first place for Lions with 14 - 7 win .

----------


## oyarde

> Panthers/Patriots game was a great one. Panthers pull it of with a field goal at 4 sec. 33/30


Keeping the Patriots defense perfect on the avg points they give up a game in 2017 .

----------


## oyarde

Bengals get first win .

----------


## oyarde

Bills , Steelers and Texans rolling.

----------


## phill4paul

> Keeping the Patriots defense perfect on the avg points they give up a game in 2017 .


  I'm pissed at Cam. This guy is payed to call plays and pass. He's running up the center far too much. It's a recipe for disaster.

----------


## oyarde

I hope the Rams had more fans in Dallas than they get at home .

----------


## juleswin

> Panthers/Patriots game was a great one. Panthers pull it off with a field goal at 4 sec. 33/30


Patriots would have won in spite of their very porous defense if not for that unnecessary face mask during the Panthers final drive.

----------


## phill4paul

> Patriots would have won in spite of their very porous defense if not for that unnecessary face mask during the Panthers final drive.


    Disagree. The game would have only resulted in a tie.

----------


## juleswin

> Disagree. The game would have only resulted in a tie.


It was like 1:40 on the clock, would have been panthers fourth down and the Patriots had all the positive momentum. Had the ball gone back to Tom Brady, they would have won that game. No way that game would have ended in a tie.

----------


## oyarde

> Trump hijacks power of US president by the help of Russians. 
> 
> 
> Now he hijacks the flag to pressure dissenters. He is not president for most Americans.


Who is president for most americans ?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Derek Carr out due to back injury for the Raiders. If rumors about O-line allowing sacks because of protests is true, they probably just threw away the entire season.

----------


## phill4paul

> It was like 1:40 on the clock, would have been panthers fourth down and the Patriots had all the positive momentum. Had the ball gone back to Tom Brady, they would have won that game. No way that game would have ended in a tie.


  Bull$#@!. Which is why I generally choose not to engage with you. You're just full of it.

----------


## phill4paul

> Derek Carr out due to back injury for the Raiders. If rumors about O-line allowing sacks because of protests is true, they probably just threw away the entire season.


  Guess they taught him a lesson.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Guess they taught him a lesson.


Yeah.

Backup (Manuel) playing good, but receivers came down with butterfingers again at the end of the drive.

----------


## phill4paul

> Yeah.
> 
> Backup (Manuel) playing good, but receivers came down with butterfingers again at the end of the drive.


  White privilege.

----------


## juleswin

> Bull$#@!. Which is why I generally choose not to engage with you. You're just full of it.


Ok, just went back to confirm it and it was 2:17 on the clock not 1:40, 4th quarter, would the been Panthers 4th down after the sack, patriot have just scored 2 TDs on 2 possessions and you say I am bullsh*tting because I think Tom Brady would have at least gotten a field goal with that many minutes on the clock and sealed the game for the Pats.

If this is why you don't engage with me then you have some serious issues man.

----------


## phill4paul

> Ok, just went back to confirm it and it was 2:17 on the clock not 1:40, 4th quarter, would the been Panthers 4th down after the sack, patriot have just scored 2 TDs on 2 possessions and you say I am bullsh*tting because I think Tom Brady would have at least gotten a field goal with that many minutes on the clock and sealed the game for the Pats.
> 
> If this is why you don't engage with me then you have some serious issues man.


  Lol.

----------


## oyarde

Patriots had no shot because the Great Oyarde bet against them .

----------


## oyarde

Five minutes to half , Colts hanging in there at Seachickens . Trail 10 -8 .

----------


## MelissaCato

*GO EAGLES !!!!*

----------


## oyarde

Colts 15 Seachickens 10  Half , Vinatieri  has scored in 46 NFL Stadiums. Colts time of possession 20 minutes . Time to put a little heat on in the second half.

----------


## oyarde

> *GO EAGLES !!!!*


I think they win that division easy this year.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> White privilege.


Manuel is a black guy, so there are no white players on the Raiders Offense. Guess there is no more privilege.

----------


## oyarde

Colts 18 Seachickens 18 , 20 minutes to play .

----------


## juleswin

> Colts 18 Seachickens 18 , 20 minutes to play .


And 2 mins after posting this, the seahawks scored 2 TDs

----------


## oyarde

> And 2 mins after posting this, the seahawks scored 2 TDs


 Yah those two Colts QB turnovers turned into td's are the difference in this game right now . I figured no way seattle covers that two touchdown spread ...... Colts 11 plays of offense in the third , outgained 11 - 180.

----------


## oyarde

This will be the second season the Colts start 1 - 3 . Came apart in the Third after a great defensive effort in the first half .

----------


## acptulsa

> ...I think Tom Brady would have at least gotten a field goal...


Tom Brady can kick too?

----------


## oyarde

> Tom Brady can kick too?


His high school football career started as a backup QB on an 0 - 8 junior varsity team that did not score a touchdown all year and by his Junior year he was varsity starter . He was drafted in the 18th round by the Montreal Expos in 1995 as a left hitting catcher . In 1998 & 1999 he was an intern at Merrill Lynch . I am thinking maybe he would be good for an extra point but probably not a real FG .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Derek Carr back injury reported to be muscle related. Should be able to play again soon.

----------


## oyarde

> Derek Carr back injury reported to be muscle related. Should be able to play again soon.


That keeps them in the running .

----------


## katsung47

> You are hijacking this thread to post anti Russian propaganda, go away troooollll


Thanks to expose you are a paid shill in this forum.

----------


## oyarde

> Thanks to expose you are a paid shill in this forum.


How much is he getting ?

----------


## oyarde

> Derek Carr back injury reported to be muscle related. Should be able to play again soon.


Looks like a fracture and maybe 6 weeks before he can practice .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings lose starting running back to torn ACL for the season .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings may still be in running right now for second best NFC team to the Lions . They get Bradford back they move up . They will be using Latavius Murray &  Jerick McKinnon at running back . McKinnon , 3rd Round pick out of Georgia Southern has logged about 1350 yards and 4 touchdowns rushing the past three seasons primarily as a backup with one fumble which was Sun against the Lions and costly . He has also in the same time logged about a hundred receptions for another 600 yards and three touchdowns .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Looks like a fracture and maybe 6 weeks before he can practice .


Yeah, saw that on a TV but the sound was off. Guess they finally did a CAT scan this afternoon which revealed the problem.

We'll see how Manuel can do at Quarterback. Receivers have to get over their butterfingers more than anything.

----------


## oyarde

> Yeah, saw that on a TV but the sound was off. Guess they finally did a CAT scan this afternoon which revealed the problem.
> 
> We'll see how Manuel can do at Quarterback. Receivers have to get over their butterfingers more than anything.


Seems like they have had the drop thing going on for awhile overall . I would try some different things at practice . That has to be corrected .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Bears will be starting rookie QB against the Vikings D a week from now  . I like the Vikings there . New Englands crappy D goes to Tampa Thurs night , I would not take the Pats . I think this is the best chance the Browns have had so far ( at home against the Jets ) .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Derek Carr back injury reported to be muscle related. Should be able to play again soon.


http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...-fracture-back




> *Derek Carr out at least 2 weeks with transverse process fracture*
> 
> ALAMEDA, Calif. - The Oakland Raiders will be without quarterback Derek Carr as he suffered a transverse process fracture in his back Sunday.
> 
> Raiders coach Jack Del Rio said Carr's injury "could be as short as two weeks -- it could be longer." Del Rio added that Carr could be out as many as six weeks.





> Transverse processes are small projections on the vertebrae where soft tissue attaches, but they have no real role in load-bearing. In football, fractures to transverse processes are not uncommon when there is a direct hit, like a helmet or knee to the back, resulting in bruising and pain at the fracture site.





> Panthers quarterback Cam Newton suffered two transverse process fractures in a car accident in 2014 and missed one game. Cowboys quarterback Tony Romo also missed only one game after suffering two transverse process fractures in a game in 2014, the result of a knee in the back by Washington linebacker Keenan Robinson.

----------


## oyarde

Kansas City , up 14 - 10 early in the Third , first lead of the game for the only undefeated team and leading contender to win the AFC .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Kansas City , up 14 - 10 early in the Third , first lead of the game for the only undefeated team and leading contender to win the AFC .


They were down 10- 0 with just a couple minutes left in that first half.  Redskins just took the lead back with their own TD.  If KC loses, there will be no unbeaten teams left.

----------


## oyarde

> They were down 10- 0 with just a couple minutes left in that first half.  Redskins just took the lead back with their own TD.  If KC loses, there will be no unbeaten teams left.


I think Kareem Hunt starts to run free .

----------


## oyarde

End of 3 , tie game Kansa Indians 17 Redskins 17 .

----------


## oyarde

Any Chiefs fans know which Vice President was the son of a Kaw ( Kansa ) and Osage Indian ? He served in the house and senate where he was once minority whip and majority leader .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins are in FG range . 1:57 to play trailing 20 - 17 . TD probably gets the win .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Any Chiefs fans know which Vice President was the son of a Kaw ( Kansa ) and Osage Indian ? He served in the house and senate where he was once minority whip and majority leader .


Is there a prize?   https://www.kshs.org/kansapedia/charles-curtis/12029

----------


## oyarde

> Is there a prize?   https://www.kshs.org/kansapedia/charles-curtis/12029


Winner gets to buy me a beer . He was pretty well known as the hardest working guy there . He is buried in a Topeka graveyard . Topeka is a Kansa word meaning something like good place to dig potatoes . To ppi ke .

----------


## acptulsa

PHILLIP GAINES!  WOOHOO!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Tried to get fancy- keep the final play of the game alive for Washington.  



> (:04) (Shotgun) K.Cousins pass short right to J.Crowder to WAS 18 for -7 yards. Lateral to J.Crowder to WAS 13 for -5 yards. FUMBLES, RECOVERED by KC-J.Houston at WAS 13. J.Houston for 13 yards, TOUCHDOWN.


http://www.espn.com/nfl/game?gameId=400951752

----------


## oyarde

Redskins get outscored 29 - 10 in final three quarters . Arrowhead not an easy place to pull out a win .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins may want to scratch that last play from the playbook and just try the hook and lateral with some blockers next time .

----------


## specsaregood

> Any Chiefs fans know which Vice President was the son of a Kaw ( Kansa ) and Osage Indian ? He served in the house and senate where he was once minority whip and majority leader .


my elementary school used to take us on a field trip to Fort Osage every year and we would pretend shoot those godless heathens through the gunports in the walls.

----------


## oyarde

> my elementary school used to take us on a field trip to Fort Osage every year and we would pretend shoot those godless heathens through the gunports in the walls.


My Grandkids shoot arrows at targets in the yard with Dillinger , Danke and LBJ . I tell them LBJ is Dankes Uncle Sam . I got the Dillinger ones free from a govt agent . I had to make the others.

----------


## acptulsa

The Redskins have been way, way undervalued.  These football 'analysts' claim to pay attention between seasons, but that team made changes that nobody noticed.

I suspect their power rankings will rise agains this week even though they lost.  That nine point difference is completely deceiving.  They stood toe to toe with the last undefeated team in one noisy, windy house.  It was impressive as hell.

----------


## specsaregood

> My Grandkids shoot arrows at targets in the yard with Dillinger , Danke and LBJ . I tell them LBJ is Dankes Uncle Sam . I got the Dillinger ones free from a govt agent . I had to make the others.


My kid shoots at targets of minecraft characters in the backyard.   my uncle gave us a crossbow not to long ago but haven't tried it out yet.

----------


## juleswin

> Tom Brady can kick too?


These sort of posts make me think you are either fu*king with me or you are seriously retarded. So I am supposed to believe that a team with Tom Brady a man who has more 4th quarter comebacks than anyone in the league, who made a 4th quarter comeback just the week before and has field goal kicker who has yet to miss a field goal this season is not going to make another comeback against a worn out Panthers D when all the momentum were on their side?

For your own sake I hope you are fu*king with me

----------


## oyarde

Colts may let Luck return to limited practice this week is the rumor .

----------


## juleswin

> Colts may let Luck return to limited practice this week is the rumor .


I wouldn't want to be anywhere near a football with that horrendous line protecting me. I dunno what is it with the Colt but they always recruit the smallest set of linemen. Speed is good but you need the size especially on the o-line to make a good football team.

Just look at how small Jeff Saturday is and he was their best o-lineman while Peyton Manning was their QB.

----------


## oyarde

> I wouldn't want to be anywhere near a football with that horrendous line protecting me. I dunno what is it with the Colt but they always recruit the smallest set of linemen. Speed is good but you need the size especially on the o-line to make a good football team.
> 
> Just look at how small Jeff Saturday is and he was their best o-lineman while Peyton Manning was their QB.


Saturday scored a touchdown against the hated patriots in the 2006 AFC championship game which we won 38 - 34 after spotting them a 21 - 3 lead . I think there were three touchdowns scored by Linemen in that game . Saturday is a popular guy in Indy . He made the Pro Bowl that year too . Pacers are on fire tonight .

----------


## juleswin

> Saturday scored a touchdown against the hated patriots in the 2006 AFC championship game which we won 38 - 34 after spotting them a 21 - 3 lead . I think there were three touchdowns scored by Linemen in that game . Saturday is a popular guy in Indy . He made the Pro Bowl that year too .


That makes sense, the man was built like a running back as opposed to a center which he is. I bet he would have scored way more TDs if they had converted him to a RB or TE.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I wouldn't want to be anywhere near a football with that horrendous line protecting me. I dunno what is it with the Colt but they always recruit the smallest set of linemen. Speed is good but you need the size especially on the o-line to make a good football team.
> 
> Just look at how small Jeff Saturday is and he was their best o-lineman while Peyton Manning was their QB.


Other positions get the glory, but the guys on the line (offensive and defensive) are the keys to success.  You can have a good QB but if you can't protect him or make holes for the running back, you will have troubles.  With good protection even an average QB can look good. The battle is won in the trenches.

----------


## oyarde

> my elementary school used to take us on a field trip to Fort Osage every year and we would pretend shoot those godless heathens through the gunports in the walls.


You are probably one of the 100 Americans that know Fort Osage  was an 1808 military outpost of the US built under direction of William Clark .

----------


## juleswin

> Other positions get the glory, but the guys on the line (offensive and defensive) are the keys to success.  You can have a good QB but if you can't protect him or make holes for the running back, you will have troubles.  With good protection even an average QB can look good. The battle is won in the trenches.


Very true and the careers of many good QB and RBs have been cut short by average to below average o-line play. I remember when the Chiefs had Water and Roaf on the line, our RB (Priest Holmes) and QB (Trent Green) were top in their game. Right now the Chief's o-line is horrible yet again but we eek out wins with superior RB, QB and WR play. The only problem is that Alex Smith is taking so many sacks that I am afraid that he is going to get injured soon.

Maybe our o-line stopped protecting him because he stood of the national anthem

----------


## oyarde

Sunday the Colts will be retiring Manning's jersey .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Sunday's make or break for Dallas.

Prescott's _got_ to improve his accuracy and his progressions or it's gonna be real ugly.

Dallas D gets eaten alive by middling offenses when the Dallas O isn't working; GB's O is far from middling. 

I'm rooting for him, but to be honest I'm not sure he has it in him. They have tape on him now...

----------


## oyarde

> That makes sense, the man was built like a running back as opposed to a center which he is. I bet he would have scored way more TDs if they had converted him to a RB or TE.


The center on my junior high team was an avg sized guy. Nobody we played though used a 3- 4 defense so he normally had nobody lined up on him . The center on my high school team was also an avg sized guy and by far the meanest O line guy we had . He was the only O line guy I ever played against that could consistently block me .

----------


## oyarde

I would give that crappy new england defense a big dose of Doug Martin until they put everyone but the corners in the box .

----------


## acptulsa

> Very true and the careers of many good QB and RBs have been cut short by average to below average o-line play. I remember when the Chiefs had Water and Roaf on the line, our RB (Priest Holmes) and QB (Trent Green) were top in their game. Right now the Chief's o-line is horrible yet again but we eek out wins with superior RB, QB and WR play. The only problem is that Alex Smith is taking so many sacks that I am afraid that he is going to get injured soon.
> 
> Maybe our o-line stopped protecting him because he stood of the national anthem


They had a better line still when they had John Alt, Szott, Grundhard and the immortal Will Shields.

They started the year with a damned good starting line, but they've had one injured every single game.  Last week it was doctor-to-be LDT.

The first two weeks Alex Smith was looking like the best QB in the league.  Now he's back to looking like a running back.  Hope those guys get healthy again.

----------


## juleswin

> They had a better line still when they had John Alt, Szott, Grundhard and the immortal Will Shields.
> 
> They started the year with a damned good starting line, but they've had one injured every single game.  Last week it was doctor-to-be LDT.
> 
> The first two weeks Alex Smith was looking like the best QB in the league.  Now he's back to looking like a running back.  Hope those guys get healthy again.


I must be losing my mind, how can I forget Sheilds and maybe Weigmann. The good thing about that bunch other than the fact that they were good and had the proper size for linemen is that those guys played for so long together without injuries. Week after week, those guy were there on Sunday morning with the experience and chemistry only one can get from playing together for long stretches of time.

They would have won at least 1 super bowl if they had a defense to match the production they put in on offense.

----------


## oyarde

Chargers cut a kicker , Bucs need one . This week Gore will pass Dickerson on the rushing list .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Didn't see the Pats/Bucs game tonight...

How did Brady look?

...because he's looked like $#@! the last couple weeks.

...and I see they only won by five.

...against Tampa....

----------


## oyarde

> Didn't see the Pats/Bucs game tonight...
> 
> How did Brady look?
> 
> ...because he's looked like $#@! the last couple weeks.
> 
> ...and I see they only won by five.
> 
> ...against Tampa....


They did not really win , Tampa lost ( Bucs missed 3 FG's ) , Tampa RB avg 6 yards a carry , Tampa QB missing open receivers . Brady threw a pick , lost a fumble and was sacked three times .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> They did not really win , Tampa lost ( missed 3 FG's )


Ha, Tampa missed at least two FGs and an extra point (!) in the Giants game last week.

----------


## oyarde

Well , Cowboys are three point favorites but I would not bet against Rogers .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Didn't see the Pats/Bucs game tonight...
> 
> How did Brady look?
> 
> ...because he's looked like $#@! the last couple weeks.
> 
> ...and I see they only won by five.
> 
> ...against Tampa....


Holy $#@! dude
Bradys last 3 games before the TB game
32-45 307 yds 2 TDs
25-35 378 yds 5 TDs
30-39 447 yds 3 TDs

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Niners vs Colts.

After a successful long drive by the officials, err, Colts, the Colts have to settle for a field goal. For some reason the Niners allowed the Colts to get back into field goal range on 3rd down by using a prevent defense.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers are playing well. 24-10 vs. Lions in the 3rd and just recovered a fumble at the 23. Cam seems to be playing better. Practices are bringing the old Cam back. FG puts them up 27-10.

----------


## juleswin

Anyone else watching Jacksonville's defense? they are playing like they've arrived like they are no longer the laughing stock of the AFC. Those guys are too darn fast for Pittsburgh to contain

----------


## juleswin

I heard Matthew Stafford stood for the national anthem and boy he is paying dearly for it. 5 sacks and a boat load of hits and hurries.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers defense is pummeling Stafford. 5th sack of the day. Glad Peppers is back.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Niners game on the line, officials ignore blatant holding of receivers by Colts defense.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers need to practice 4+1 quarters so they have the drive to make it through the 4th in games. Lol. Lions coming back. 27/24.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I heard Matthew Stafford stood for the national anthem and boy he is paying dearly for it. 5 sacks and a boat load of hits and hurries.


IIRC, throwing sporting events is a Federal crime. But if the owners and coaches have no problem with it, good for them. And if the NFL wants to commit business suicide over this, good for them.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Niners - Colts in overtime.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I heard Matthew Stafford stood for the national anthem and boy he is paying dearly for it. 5 sacks and a boat load of hits and hurries.


Are the officials punishing the Niners for starting the whole anthem mess?

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers hold out. Panther 27/ Lions 24

----------


## juleswin

> IIRC, throwing sporting events is a Federal crime. But if the owners and coaches have no problem with it, good for them. And if the NFL wants to commit business suicide over this, good for them.


You do know I was making fun of the people who came out with the rumor that an under performing Raider o-line was only under performing because Derrick Carr stood for the National anthem. In reality, these guys are all fighting for their jobs and you couldn't get that many to under perform on purpose just because the quarter back out of many players stood for the national anthem.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And Raiders starting out as a disaster. Already down by 14.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chargers actually came from behind in the 4th quarter to win a game. Beat the Giants on the road (aren't all LA Charger games basically on the road- visiting fans are greatly outnumbering Charger fans in their temporary facility).  Both teams entered the game winless- Chargers had lost nine in a row.

----------


## acptulsa

> Chargers actually came from behind in the 4th quarter to win a game. Beat the Giants on the road (aren't all LA Charger games basically on the road- visiting fans are greatly outnumbering Charger fans in their temporary facility).


And they only had to injure four wide receivers to do it.

Meanwhile, the same Bills who beat the Broncos lose to the Jets...

----------


## juleswin

> And they only had to injure four wide receivers to do it.
> 
> Meanwhile, the same Bills who beat the Broncos lose to the Jets...


Bengals not Jets. Jets beat the browns

----------


## juleswin

Oh Oh, I think Aaron Rogers might have stood up for the National anthem.  2 sacks in the early 2nd quarter

----------


## oyarde

> Niners vs Colts.
> 
> After a successful long drive by the officials, err, Colts, the Colts have to settle for a field goal. For some reason the Niners allowed the Colts to get back into field goal range on 3rd down by using a prevent defense.


Colts are horrible but 8 days from now ( at Tenn. ) I expect them to be 3 - 3 and in first place .

----------


## oyarde

> Are the officials punishing the Niners for starting the whole anthem mess?


That is a good idea

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And they only had to* injure four wide receivers* to do it.
> 
> Meanwhile, the same Bills who beat the Broncos lose to the Jets...


Odell Beckahm broke his ankle with about four minutes left in the game. Giants were leading by two at the time. Facing possible surgery.  http://www.espn.com/blog/new-york/gi...nly-gets-worse

----------


## oyarde

> Panthers hold out. Panther 27/ Lions 24


That was probably the best team in the NFC they beat .

----------


## oyarde

Green Bay 22 Dallas 21 . Two missed GB extra points loom large .

----------


## juleswin

Stupid stupid Cowboys, i could have told them they scored too fast

----------


## oyarde

> Stupid stupid Cowboys, i could have told them they scored too fast


The Cowboys will probably be underdogs in four of the next five games . I think todays surprise was the Seachickens beating the Rams .

----------


## asurfaholic

Ed Dickson. Panthers 2nd string TE set an NFL record today for highest average catch (5 or more passes). He had 5- 175y. 

This team gives me fits though with the letting teams back in contention during 4th quarter.

----------


## phill4paul

> Ed Dickson. Panthers 2nd string TE set an NFL record today for highest average catch (5 or more passes). He had 5- 175y. 
> 
> This team gives me fits though with the letting teams back in contention during 4th quarter.


  Yeah, Dickson is doing a great job stepping in for Olsen. And, yeah, fourth quarter always gives me fits, too.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You do know I was making fun of the people who came out with the rumor that an under performing Raider o-line was only under performing because Derrick Carr stood for the National anthem. In reality, these guys are all fighting for their jobs and you couldn't get that many to under perform on purpose just because the quarter back out of many players stood for the national anthem.


Guess it depends upon how much you believe a given "insider rumor". "Insiders" say some Raiders players were making comments to the effect they would let the quarterback get hit because he stood for anthem. "Inside rumors" say that Tillerson called Trump a moron. Is one more believable than the other? Why?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Ed Dickson. Panthers 2nd string TE set an NFL record today for highest average catch (5 or more passes). He had 5- 175y. 
> 
> This team gives me fits though with the letting teams back in contention during 4th quarter.


Highest for TEs maybe? 5/10/98 Randy Moss 5 catches 190 yds and Bob Hayes 12/13/69 5-181

----------


## juleswin

> Guess it depends upon how much you believe a given "insider rumor". "Insiders" say some Raiders players were making comments to the effect they would let the quarterback get hit because he stood for anthem. "Inside rumors" say that Tillerson called Trump a moron. Is one more believable than the other? Why?


Some insider rumors are more believable than others. This one never passed the smell test for me seeing as they have been at best an average o-line and they were facing off against one of the better d-lines in the league. Carr was sacked 4 times for a loss of 22 yrds but Alex Smith of the Chiefs was sacked by the same line 4 times for 32 yds. 

Trump on the other hand is a moron and its not really surprising that some people would call him that behind his back. So one insider rumor fits reality while the other doesn't. Also, it matters who is spreading the insider rumor. Take for example insider rumor spread by Alex Jones is not worth the saliva expelled to speak it

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 20 Bears 17 costly win for the Vikings , Diggs groin injury , Bradford tried to play , but not ready yet . Bears probably win this if they did not put out the rookie QB tonight , the sack/strip fumble and the pick he threw turned into 6 Viking points . Bears MVP , the punter who threw a 38 yard TD pass to keep them in it , Vikings game balls to Keenum & ( McKinnon for no lost fumbles and that kicker for making XP's) .

----------


## asurfaholic

> Highest for TEs maybe? 5/10/98 Randy Moss 5 catches 190 yds and Bob Hayes 12/13/69 5-181


Right, I meant to include the part about "by TE" in there. Still amazing considering that he has primarily been a blocking TE.

----------


## oyarde

Y . A. Title passed away on the 8th of Oct at the age of 90 . When he retired after the 1964 season and 17 yr career he led the NFL with TD passes at 212 and had ran for another 33 . RIP.

----------


## phill4paul

Carolina vs. Eagles game is looking like a good one. Teams are evenly matched in my  opinion and both are 4-1. 3/3 in opening quarter.

----------


## phill4paul

Oh, hell. 16 yard run for TD by Cam. Supa-Man! 10-3 in second. The old Newton is back.

----------


## oyarde

Newton breaks it open a bit with a 16 yd TD run

----------


## phill4paul

> Newton breaks it open a bit with a 16 yd TD run


 Game is far from over. Cox forces a turnover at the 12.

----------


## phill4paul

Carolina stops the sneak at the 3 yd. line. Then stops Wentz again at the 3 yd.

----------


## phill4paul

TD. This is looking at a tie game closing in on the half time. This is a damn good game. Looks like Kuechly is out for the night with another concussion. Damnit.

----------


## oyarde

I was a little surprised  Philly was a four point underdog .

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers vs. Eagles 10-10 at halftime. No word on Kuechly. Both teams playing well and focused. Second half will be interesting. Carolina needs to step it up. They have a problem of fading in the fourth which they will not be able to do against the Eagles if they hope to pull a win off. They really need Kuechly back in the game. He has an uncanny ability to read plays.

----------


## phill4paul

> I was a little surprised  Philly was a four point underdog .


  Me too. Both teams so evenly matched in both offense and defense I honestly couldn't have called one way or the other. Still can't.  lol.

----------


## oyarde

Miami is a two touchdown underdog Sun in Atlanta .

----------


## phill4paul

Eagles picked from Cam inside the 20. TD for the Eagles. Second half is not off to a good start for the Panthers. A mistake they couldn't afford to make. Not in this game.

----------


## phill4paul

Eagles go for extra point. Eagles up 18-10. I don't see Panthers making a comeback.

----------


## phill4paul

Eagles interception would have put a nail in the coffin but pass interference gave it back to Panthers. Extra point brings it to 18-13 Eagles.

----------


## oyarde

I saw some guy in the stands with a box of Bojangles , could be Danke .

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers FG brings it to a 5 point game. 21-16 Eagles. I think Cam has decided to just run this game instead of pass. Lol.

----------


## oyarde

That last TD too easy . You do not want to try and cover that WR in the slot with a LB .

----------


## phill4paul

> That last TD too easy . You do not want to try and cover that WR in the slot with a LB .


  Yep. 28-16 Eagles.

----------


## phill4paul

That was a touchdown oyarde! I don't care what they rule.

----------


## phill4paul

Bull$#@!. That was Cams second running TD of the game. He was robbed. Still get it in though. 28-23 Eagles. A hell of a game.

----------


## juleswin

Why the $#@! are the panther throwing deep balls? Take your time, run off some time before scoring.

----------


## phill4paul

What the $#@! was that Cam? Did you bet on the other team to win? I've never seen a cleaner pass. To bad it was to the other team. WTF????

----------


## phill4paul

> Why the $#@! are the panther throwing deep balls? Take your time, run off some time before scoring.


   Cam made bets on the Eagles since the Panthers were favored.

----------


## oyarde

> What the $#@! was that Cam? Did you bet on the other team to win? I've never seen a cleaner pass. To bad it was to the other team. WTF????


Flinging that ball downfield like that with that much time kind of reminds you of a very young Brett Favre or something . Looks good when it works and the other half of the time looks $#@!ty .

----------


## oyarde

> That was a touchdown oyarde! I don't care what they rule.


It looked like the nose of the ball made the plane .

----------


## oyarde

4th and 1 I run that ball .

----------


## phill4paul

Done. Eagles over Panthers  28-23. Great game.

I still think they $#@!ted Cam on a running TD.

----------


## phill4paul

If Carolina is going to compete it needs Olson back in and Kuechly too. Hopefully Kuechly is alright.

----------


## asurfaholic

> If Carolina is going to compete it needs Olson back in and Kuechly too. Hopefully Kuechly is alright.


Ryan Kalil. Larson was getting beat bad.

Also need a new offensive coordinator. There was no reason for 3 Hail Mary type plays with over 3 minutes remaining. Those bombs were pointless and dangerous. Short easy passes were working better.

Panthers rushing was atrocious again.

----------


## phill4paul

> Ryan Kalil. Larson was getting beat bad.
> 
> Also need a new offensive coordinator. There was no reason for 3 Hail Mary type plays with over 3 minutes remaining. Those bombs were pointless and dangerous. Short easy passes were working better.
> 
> Panthers rushing was atrocious again.


  Agree. Absolutely no reason. And I agree they should have played the short game. It was working if only for 3-5 yds. It takes a lot of work and damage but it was what was working. Passes weren't sticking tonight. They have a great team if they can get them all on the field and get momentum going. I think Olsen won't be back until week 10 earliest. If Kuechly goes out I dunno. He plays both a mental and physical game. He studies his opponents offense and by doing so has an uncanny ability to anticipate the play. It's great having Peppers back. I dunno with the full roster on the field it's a great team. Unfortunately, they can't keep it.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Green Bays plan to cover Vikings receivers is hold them and take the five yard penalty . They cannot cover Thielen , Rudolph and Floyd evidently . Working so far . Vikings at Green Bay 27 after one quarter , third trip into GB territory and score is tied at Zero.

----------


## oyarde

Go Jets and Saints !

----------


## oyarde

Packers backup QB Hundley threw his first ever completed pass not in a fourth quarter . Caught by a Vikings cornerback .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense smells blood in the water now .  Harrison Smith and Brian Robinson Sack Hundley on third down on the next series .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 7 Packers 7 Packers have 55 yards of offense . GB  Defense recovered a fumble from Vikings RB McKinnon and returned it 63 yards to keep them in it .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings back into GB territory for fourth time . Back to the 27 where they fumbled last drive .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 14 Packers 7 for first place in the division , 7 minutes to half . Vikings have won 2 of the last three . This is a big one today .

----------


## oyarde

Harrison Smith with another third down sack . Then later , a great interception .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings throw first pick of the yr to keep packers in it . Vikings 14 Packers 10 at Half . After three quarters , Vikings 20 Packers 10 , packers 10 points off of two Vikings first half turnovers . We could have shut them out if  we did not turn it over .

----------


## oyarde

3;30 to play Vikings 23 Packers 10 Packers ball on own 3  . Packers 92 penalty lost yards , 139 yards of offense .

----------


## sparebulb

My team of over-indulged minorities is better than your team of over-indulged minorities.

Go Team!

In my case, that would be KC.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Niners lose by 2 points after being pushed out of field goal range by a penalty. Rookie Quarterback Beathard is looking good.

Niners on their way to new NFL record by losing so many games in a row by 3 points or less.

----------


## oyarde

Only real upset I see is Dolphins beating Falcons , so far . Cardinals should begin playing football today .

----------


## oyarde

Steelers drop Spare Bulbs over indulged youngsters 19 - 13 at Arrowhead .

----------


## oyarde

In accordance with the pre season deal I made with Odin , after six games if the Vikings are in first place I do not have to sacrifice Danke .

----------


## oyarde

Browns need investigated today for throwing the game by benching Kizer and playing the other dud they knew was a dud . I intend to have the Texan report them.

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde predicts the following teams will not make the playoffs  Dallas , Green Bay , Tampa Bay , Giants , Chicago , Baltimore , San Francisco and Cleveland . Rogers missed about 8 weeks last time he broke a collar bone , they have 10 games left.

----------


## oyarde

If you water board the Browns coach a little I think he will reveal the proxy he used to bet on Houston today .

----------


## sparebulb

> Steelers drop Spare Bulbs over indulged youngsters 19 - 13 at Arrowhead .


Boy am I upset!

Someone else's team over-indulged their minorities to a greater extent than my team did, resulting in my team's loss.

This devastating loss goes straight to my sense of inner self worth and identity.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense giving up 17 a game so far . Keeping them in it as they use the 3rd string QB Keenum ( Bridgewater , Bradford out ) , the 2nd & 3rd string running backs ( Cook out ) and the # 1 wideout is out ( Diggs ) . I actually like Bradford and Keenum a lot . Few years back I was hoping the Colts would get Keenum so they would have a backup . I was pleased thy got Bradford when Bridgewater went down.

----------


## oyarde

> Boy am I upset!
> 
> Someone else's team over-indulged their minorities to a greater extent than my team did, resulting in my team's loss.
> 
> This devastating loss goes straight to my sense of inner self worth and identity.


Your indulged usually do very well at home . Maybe time to look into some point shaving . I would start with the minorities with the most child support and who own the most homes .

----------


## sparebulb

> Your indulged usually do very well at home . Maybe time to look into some point shaving . I would start with the minorities with the most child support and who own the most homes .


That is a sure a possibility.

I was thinking that maybe we should just go ahead and build them their retractable roof for the stadium that they wanted.

----------


## oyarde

> That is a sure a possibility.
> 
> I was thinking that maybe we should just go ahead and build them their retractable roof for the stadium that they wanted.


Good idea , then they will not get cold .

----------


## oyarde

Former Indiana Hoosier Jordan Howard  ( Bears )went for 167 yards today on the Ravens . Hard to believe they got him in the fifth round with the 11th pick they had . Anyone that needed a RB before that screwed up .

----------


## oyarde

Kaepernick files grievance alleging  collusion to keep him out of League . Oyarde says poppycock . Nobody wants him and it does not require collusion. They should counter sue for legal fees . He never plays again now .

----------


## oyarde

I knew that cry baby would do it . He should just sign up for food stamps .

----------


## oyarde

Broncos trail 17 - 3 at Half . Broncos 2 turnovers , 3 penalties , 8 first downs , one missed FG , one made FG , thirty yards rushing . Cannot win like that .

----------


## oyarde

I noticed most of those 49'ers stood today  , probably thought Trump was at the game .

----------


## oyarde

Broncos trail 20 - 3 , 19 minutes to play . After the Giants win , had the Browns played Kizer today there would be no winless teams

----------


## oyarde

broncos get a TD  been how many quarters without one ? 6 ?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver will probably not make the playoffs this year.   I was hopeful but the road is very difficult.  Their bye is already used up and their two top receivers were dinged (along with the QB this week) so no chance to get people healthy.  They also face seven of their remaining eleven games on the road. AFC West may have just one playoff team this year.

----------


## donnay

NFL = No Fans Left.

----------


## sparebulb

> NFL = No Fans Left.


They did it to themselves.

----------


## donnay

> They did it to themselves.


Exactly.  Greed helped them along the way.

----------


## CaptUSA

> NFL = No Fans Left.


I still watch.  I find it enjoyable.

Really...  If I were to boycott something every time the organization did something that didn't agree with my politics, I'd never go out of the house.  

I really couldn't care less about the snowflake controversy du jour.

----------


## donnay

> I still watch.  I find it enjoyable.
> 
> Really...  If I were to boycott something every time the organization did something that didn't agree with my politics, I'd never go out of the house.  
> 
> I really couldn't care less about the snowflake controversy du jour.


It's great if you like it.  I'm not a fan of bread and circuses.

----------


## CaptUSA

> It's great if you like it.  I not a fan of bread and circuses.


Sure.  As long as you see it for what it is.  There are many circuses afoot - might as well be entertained by them.

It's the same sensation I get watching the nooz, only with skilled athletes.  The game is still the same: selling viewers to their sponsors.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> NFL = No Fans Left.


NASCAR is losing all of their fans too.  And they aren't protesting anything. 






> *By appearance alone, NASCAR is in bigger trouble than other sports*
> 
> Bob Pockrass, ESPN.com: Worse. The Richmond crowd Sunday was about 30-35 percent of its prime. The publicly operated tracks have* lost 52.7 percent in admissions revenue* (without attendance reports, ticket revenue is the only measuring stick, and that does include other forms of motorsports) over the past nine years.* In the same time in regular-season attendance, the NFL has seen a 2 percent gain, the NBA and NHL are flat and baseball is down 8 percent.* NASCAR also battles something other sports don't -- a significant part of the foundation that created passion (a society with manufacturer loyalty that loved cars) continues to disintegrate. The passion for the home team in other sports doesn't wane as much.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings Bridgewater cleared to start practice . I expect that Bradfords knee is worse than anyone knows . I expect to see Keenum go the rest of the way . Bridgewater has not practiced in 14 months .

----------


## oyarde

I think the Vikings should be 6 - 2  and still in first place when they come off the bye Nov 12 and go to Redskins .

----------


## juleswin

> NASCAR is losing all of their fans too.  And they aren't protesting anything.


This is the streaming effect. Movies, music, UFC are also being affected by this phenomena. Football(NFL and college) is at the apex of sport entertainment. If the Football has a cold, be  rest assured that the rest of the entertainment industry is suffering from septic shock.

----------


## sparebulb

> This is the streaming effect. Movies, music, UFC are also being affected by this phenomena. Football(NFL and college) is at the apex of sport entertainment. If the Football has a cold, be  rest assured that the rest of the entertainment industry is suffering from septic shock.


Time to bring back the Dale Jr. bucket at KFC



DumbassCar fans are one of the few things that makes me a self-loathing white person.

----------


## juleswin

> Time to bring back the Dale Jr. bucket at KFC
> 
> 
> 
> DumbassCar fans are one of the few things that makes me a self-loathing white person.


That pic of him holding a bucket of chicken is ridiculous beyond belief but I have overlooked a lot in my life to support my teams. My sport idol holding a bucket of fried chicken wouldn't shake the love I have for a sports I love .

----------


## oyarde

Colts Titans tonight . 46th meeting Colts lead series 31 - 14 , Colts are looking for 12th a row . Go Colts !

----------


## specsaregood

> Kaepernick files grievance alleging  collusion to keep him out of League . Oyarde says poppycock . Nobody wants him and it does not require collusion. They should counter sue for legal fees . He never plays again now .


They might take him in Canada, eh?

----------


## sparebulb

For me to make a calculated prediction on a game, I must have more relevant stats.

For instance, I need to know how each team matches up in terms of:

Number of felony convictions.

Number of serious misdemeanor convictions.

Number of children with relationship to multiple baby-mammas.

Percentage of body area covered with tattoos.

Total weight of bling.

Level of participation in social justice demonstrations.

Posse size.

Level of participation in social media containing threats of violence.

Without these vital stats, I am unable to make a prediction.

----------


## oyarde

> Colts Titans tonight . 46th meeting Colts lead series 31 - 14 , Colts are looking for 12th a row . Go Colts !


//

----------


## oyarde

> They might take him in Canada, eh?


He should try that but he will have to behave . Canadians have standards , it is not San Francisco .

----------


## oyarde

Colts clicking on all horsehoes  on offense , up 10 - 6 after ea team has had two possessions .

----------


## oyarde

Half Colts 13 Midgets 9 , Colts get ball first in the Third . No punts in the first half . Colts averaging 6 yards per carry .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 19 , other team 9 . 28 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

That roughing the passer was a bad call . That official should be fired . Obvious he bet on Tenn . No way they cover the spread by playing football .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 3  three and outs and a fumble on first four second half possessions . Lead 19 -  15 after three .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 22 Titans 22 7 1/2 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Colts lose this they move from first to last . Good thing I have Administrative Professionals Day to look forward to  , looks like everyone one starred this thread .

----------


## oyarde

I think I like the Saints and Vikings to cover this week . Tonight Chiefs @ Raiders .

----------


## oyarde

Five minutes to half , 365 yards total passing between the two and 4 TD passes . Like watching in 1967 .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

So many stupid penalties for the Raiders. Officials have been inconsistent, but that's SOP.

----------


## oyarde

900 yards and no team will reach 100 yards rushing .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Holy sh!t!!!!! Touchdown RAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

They may call it it down on the 1 foot line,,,,

----------


## Brian4Liberty

$#@!ing referees!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Great acting by KC defender.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Do these zebras need to call a penalty on every play?!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Raiders have to lead the league in dropped passes.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Is this a joke?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And the Raiders win! (For the forth time tonight).

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Five minutes to half , 365 yards total passing between the two and 4 TD passes . Like watching in 1967 .


This was a game for the history books.

Remember the Elway(D) vs. Montana(KC) game?

----------


## oyarde

Kansa Indians lead 30 - 21 after 3 , failed to close on the road , lose 31 - 30 . When was the last time the Raiders had a 200 yard receiver and a 100 yard receiver ?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Kansa Indians lead 30 - 21 after 3 , failed to close on the road , lose 31 - 30 . When was the last time the Raiders had a 200 yard receiver and a 100 yard receiver ?


Don't know. Rice and Brown?

So many dropped passes though.

----------


## oyarde

> Don't know. Rice and Brown?
> 
> So many dropped passes though.


Really I think they have been leading the league in drops for years it seems . I would have started trying some different drills at practice a long time ago .

----------


## oyarde

2016 NFL Dropped pass leader Crabtree ( 9) other notables Seth Roberts ( 5) , ( 4 ea ) Clive Walford & Jalen Richard , Amari Cooper ( 3) .

----------


## oyarde

2015 NFL dropped pass leaders , # 5 Amari Cooper ( 10) , #7 Crabtree ( 8) , notables Seth Roberts ( 4 )

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Amari coming in tonight with 3 which would make him in # 6 spot for this season.

----------


## phill4paul

da Bears vs. Panthers. Not a good first half for the Panthers. The gave up 3 70+ yd. plays. One was a fumble which lead to a 75 yd. TD for Da Bears. Another was a 76 yd. interception for another TD. A 70+ yard pass put da Bears in FG range. As the clock runs out the Panther line cannot get forward fast enough and the time runs out for what looked to be a good drive. 

  da Bears lead at half time 17 to 3.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings Defense overcomes an early pick thrown by the QB , hold Baltimore to 80 first half yards , lead at Half 9 - 6 .

----------


## oyarde

Latavius Murray 103 yards on 12 carries and a touchdown .  Vikings ball , Vikings up 18 - 9 with about 17 minutes to play.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings , behind the defense , Murrays 100 yards , five FG's  ,a touchdown , a missed extra point and only five offensive linemen left , lead 21 - 9 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings tough to beat when they reach 21 . I think under Coach Zimmer the Vikings have won 24 of 27 when they reach 21 points .

----------


## phill4paul

And after a Bears rush Cam throws the ball right into the oppositions hands. Another turn over. I'm calling it. Bears over Panthers.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 24 Ravens 9 , three minutes to play . Ravens have zero snaps inside the Viking 20 today . Baltimore has 130 yards .

----------


## phill4paul

> Vikings 24 Ravens 9 , three minutes to play . Ravens have zero snaps inside the Viking 20 today . Baltimore has 130 yards .


  Pretty sure the Vikings will keep their lead on the NFC north. da Bears will move up 3-4. Panthers will in the NFC south fall to 4-3. da Bears win 17-3 as they walk down the last two minutes.

----------


## oyarde

Ravens throw td pass with no time left to end  TD drought . Vikings win 24 - 16 and defense still only giving up about that ea week on avg .

----------


## oyarde

I am going to go ahead and call the season for Colts and Giants . Time to start thinking about next season .

----------


## oyarde

Ravens went 11 quarters without a TD until no time on the clock at the end of todays game . Atlanta about 4 minutes away from going the past five quarters with zero points . Miami entered today with third lowest points scored total for a team with 3 wins at this point of the season in the Super Bowl era .

----------


## oyarde

Bears win third in a row today in a game where the Bear defense scored the only two touchdowns in the game .

----------


## oyarde

Atlanta went 4 minutes short of 6 quarters without any score .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver shut out for the first time in 25 years- since 1992.  The offense was pretty thin starting the season so injuries have had a major negative impact on them (defense is still pretty solid).  Sunday they started three players who had never even played in the NFL before. Gonna be a very long season.  Upcoming games: At Kansas City, at Philly (only one loss- best in the league), and home against the Patriots. Broncos have only scored two TDs in their last four games.

----------


## oyarde

> Denver shut out for the first time in 25 years- since 1992.  The offense was pretty thin starting the season so injuries have had a major negative impact on them (defense is still pretty solid).  Sunday they started three players who had never even played in the NFL before. Gonna be a very long season.  Upcoming games: At Kansas City, at Philly (only one loss- best in the league), and home against the Patriots. Broncos have only scored two TDs in their last four games.


Colts shutout for first time since 1993 yesterday.

----------


## oyarde

> Denver shut out for the first time in 25 years- since 1992.  The offense was pretty thin starting the season so injuries have had a major negative impact on them (defense is still pretty solid).  Sunday they started three players who had never even played in the NFL before. Gonna be a very long season.  Upcoming games: At Kansas City, at Philly (only one loss- best in the league), and home against the Patriots. Broncos have only scored two TDs in their last four games.


Colts shutout for first time since 1993 yesterday.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterdays rumors were . Palmer ( Cards ) broken arm , ( Browns ) Thomas out rest of season with torn triceps . Redskins 6 point dogs tonight in Philly , City of Brotherly Love .

----------


## oyarde

A week from now I like the Redskins and Chiefs . I was 2 - 0 last week against the spread as Vikings & Saints covered  . Think I will reward myself and pick up a case of beer for Sat. 's college games .

----------


## oyarde

If the Redskins lose tonight and win next week  and Philly wins next week as expected , Eagles will basically have a four game lead on the Skins .

----------


## oyarde

On first possession , 2nd down & 31 yards , Eagles throw a pick . get by with it , Redskins punt , Eagles return punt 22 yards , start at nearly midfield .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles ready to punt now on 4th & 16 . Two drives , negative 1 yard total , 26 penalty yards and 1 turnover .

----------


## oyarde

13 minutes to Half , City of Brotherly Love 3 Redskins 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Reservation Indians on the move , 60 yard drive to Philly 18

----------


## oyarde

Halftime Philly Chickenhawks 17 Casino Indians 10 .

----------


## oyarde

25 minutes to play , Eagles 24  Redskins 10 . Eagles looking to lock this division up .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins get back in the game , trail 17 - 24 , one quarter to play , Philly ball.

----------


## oyarde

11 minutes to play , Philly 31 , D.C 17 .

----------


## oyarde

6 minutes to go , Skins down three scores . Eagles in the drivers seat .

----------


## otherone

> 6 minutes to go , Skins down three scores . Eagles in the drivers seat .


Carson is the real deal.

----------


## oyarde

> Carson is the real deal.


Muh Vikings are 3 - 5 in NFC Champioship games , Eagles are 2 - 4 .

----------


## otherone

> Muh Vikings are 3 - 5 in NFC Champioship games , Eagles are 2 - 4 .


they're tied on superbowls

----------


## oyarde

Redskins are running out of time , trail two scores , 24 - 34  , three minutes left .

----------


## otherone

> Redskins are running out of time , trail two scores , 24 - 34  , three minutes left .


Birds about to have a stranglehold on the east.  Bring on big D.

----------


## oyarde

> they're tied on superbowls


I watched each one of our four losses . After the first one we played them the first game the next season and pummeled them  . No free agency back then so exact same teams . I was like WTF ?

----------


## otherone

> I watched each one of our four losses . After the first one we played them the first game the next season and pummeled them  . No free agency back then so exact same teams . I was like WTF ?


yeah. The Vikes and the Eagles are my teams. Still have anger over the whiskey bottle game.

----------


## oyarde

> Birds about to have a stranglehold on the east.  Bring on big D.


Game . At this point I think Philly wins that division easily and are the only playoff team from that division.

----------


## otherone

> Game . At this point I think Philly wins that division easily and are the only playoff team from that division.


See what happens w Zeke. Dallas aint got no D

----------


## oyarde

I took the Pacers tonight to cover the spread against Dankes timberwolves .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers were 13 point underdogs . They were up 13 after one , tied @ Half .

----------


## oyarde

If Danke is in town he will be working security down at the Target Center at the game . That way he does not have to pay for a ticket and he gets a free T shirt .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers have been horrible defensively , but timberwolves helping out shooting only 66 percent from the line and under 31 percent from 3 Pacers up 6 , 86 - 80 with four minutes left in the Third .

----------


## oyarde

After three quarters in the northern hinterlands lair of unwashed barbarians , Pacers up  98 - 84 . Pacers shooting 65 percent from the floor .

----------


## oyarde

Ten minutes to play , Pacers 103 Danke 87 . Darren Collison 13 points 16 assists for the Pacers , Sabonis 10 rebounds and 13 points ,  IU grad Oladipo 26 points , Bogdanovic 19 points .

----------


## oyarde

6 1/2 minutes to play , Pacers ball , up 114 - 97 .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers played defense for three quarters , first third & fourth , cover the spread by 36 points . Win 130 - 107 .

----------


## oyarde

Hopefully they made Danke pick up some sticky cups and stuff before he could pick up his check .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings cruise today 33 - 16 , defense gives up 16 points which is the current average , gets 3 sacks and recovers two fumbles . Vikings outscored them 18 - 0 in last 16 minutes of play . Vikings cover the spread ( 11 ) , have bye , then go to Redskins Nov 12 .

----------


## oyarde

In the draft pick Bowl ( Colts @ Bengals ) looks like Bengals will prevail by 24 - 23 on a pick six thrown by Colts QB with 7 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

By the way , Bengals were 11 point favorites today . What a joke . Easy money .

----------


## oyarde

Bills , Saints , Falcons all win .

----------


## oyarde

@texan , majority of Houston Texans take knee at Seattle for Anthem .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Bills , Saints , Falcons all win .


Yay Buzzards!

----------


## oyarde

Buffalo Wallow Anthem Kneelers ( houston ) 21 Seachickens 14  with 9 1/2 minutes to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have Diggs back now . He played today and started practice Wed. .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins can be written off , laid an egg today , will be large underdogs in next three games, probably be overtaken by Giants .

----------


## oyarde

Portsmouth Spartans ( detroit lions ) 12 Pittsburgh Steelers 10 Half.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers JU JU with the 97 yard TD . Portsmouth trails by 8 with 18 minutes remaining .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like the AFC has four contenders at the halfway mark . KC , NE , Buffalo & Pittsburgh . In the NFC , Eagles and Vikings look more solid than anyone .

----------


## oyarde

The AFC is so weak , they have only five teams that have scored more points than they have given up that have a winning record .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Expecting Denver to lose to KC tonight.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Looks like the AFC has four contenders at the halfway mark . KC , NE , Buffalo & Pittsburgh . In the NFC , Eagles and Vikings look more solid than anyone .


You ought to hear Detroit sports talk radio right now, people are pissed as hell after last night.

----------


## oyarde

> You ought to hear Detroit sports talk radio right now, people are pissed as hell after last night.


Well , with the amount of talent on that team they should have more than 3 wins certainly , so , yes people will notice .

----------


## Origanalist

I predict the Seachickens will win another game.

----------


## oyarde

> I predict the Seachickens will win another game.


Considering they rarely lose at home and looking at the favorable schedule I would be surprised if they did not win at least 6 more . Rams are only division opponent they struggle with and that division is not strong . They will probably only be underdogs once on the remaining schedule .

----------


## phill4paul

> Looks like the AFC has four contenders at the halfway mark . KC , NE , Buffalo & Pittsburgh . In the NFC , Eagles and Vikings look more solid than anyone .


  Yeah, Panthers won against the Bucs, but it really shouldn't have been as close as it was. They should have won by 3 TDs. Nice to see Kueckly back though. If Cam can't keep from getting turnovers, by throwing it straight into the opposing teams hands, then they might as well stay home. I'd start putting Anderson in more often. Give Newton some concern that he is replaceable. Wish Olsen were back. For some reason Cam seems to be able to hit him with good passes. Turn overs are killing them as are penalties after getting off to a good start without many.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Patriots trade Jimmy Garappolo to 49ers for a second round pick.  That leaves New England without a backup QB should Brady get injured during the season. https://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2017/10...trade-deadline

Thanks to trades, the Niners did have two second round choices in next year's draft including their own.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver trails 17-3 at the half.  Could have been worse.  Fumble ripped away leads to touchdown.  Three and out.  Short punt. KC touchdown.  Denver throws interception.  KC gets to first and goal- could go up 21-0.  Denver picks it off in the endzone. That was just the first quarter.   Chief again first and goal but settle for field goal.  Could have been 28-3.  Three Bronco turnovers so far (two by the Chiefs)- one for each point they have.

Denver still without a touchdown- only two in previous four games Three offensive touchdowns in five and a half games now.

----------


## oyarde

> Expecting Denver to lose to KC tonight.


Pretty tough to go to Arrowhead and get a win .

----------


## oyarde

> Denver trails 17-3 at the half.  Could have been worse.  Fumble ripped away leads to touchdown.  Three and out.  Short punt. KC touchdown.  Denver throws interception.  KC gets to first and goal- could go up 21-0.  Denver picks it off in the endzone. That was just the first quarter.   Chief again first and goal but settle for field goal.  Could have been 28-3.  Three Bronco turnovers so far (two by the Chiefs)- one for each point they have.
> 
> Denver still without a touchdown- only two in previous four games Three offensive touchdowns in five and a half games now.


Five turnovers in that first half . Sloppy .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Pretty tough to go to Arrowhead and get a win .


Seven of Denver's final eleven games are on the road. And two of their home games are the Patriots (in two weeks after visiting the Eagles next week) and the Chiefs. (Other two are Miami and the Jets).  Don't think Denver will be in any kind of post- season play this year.
Five completed passes for Denver to their own players and two to the other team.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Start second half.  Denver holds KC to three and out and punts.  Denver muffs it- KC gets it at the Denver 16.  Gonna be a long night.

----------


## oyarde

We have a ballgame 20 - 13 , 16 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

7 minutes to go , broncos are going to need 2 touchdowns . I do not think they have it in them .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Broncos going down...ill advised throw (interception).

----------


## Zippyjuan

At least they finally scored a touchdown.  Two of them!  (and five turnovers!)

----------


## oyarde

5 minutes to Half , Pacers up 20 at 43 - 23 . We have the Sacramento Commies tonight . A must win .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers win 101 - 83 cover the spread by 12 .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Dallas just starting to get its rhythm back and now Elliot's getting suspended, and just in time for Chiefs/Falcons/Eagles..

----------


## Zippyjuan

> At least they finally scored a touchdown.  Two of them!  (and five turnovers!)


Broncos might go with Brock Osweiler this week at Philly.   He in the past has averaged about one TD per INT.   They signed him earlier this year.  He was Manning's backup a couple years. Denver's pre-season #2 QB Paxton Lynch is still on the injured list.

----------


## oyarde

> Broncos might go with Brock Osweiler this week at Philly.   He in the past has averaged about one TD per INT.   They signed him earlier this year.  He was Manning's backup a couple years. Denver's pre-season #2 QB Paxton Lynch is still on the injured list.


Rumors are today that Osweiler will start.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers traded Kelvin Benjamin to the Bills moving Devin Funchess into the No. 1 receiver role. I think they have given up for this year.

----------


## oyarde

> Panthers traded Kelvin Benjamin to the Bills moving Devin Funchess into the No. 1 receiver role. I think they have given up for this year.


Seems odd to trade your big play guy when you are supposed to be making a push for the playoffs .

----------


## phill4paul

> Seems odd to trade your big play guy when you are supposed to be making a push for the playoffs .


  That's what I thought. Even their reasoning that he and Funchess are too much alike and they want some diversity doesn't make sense to me.

----------


## oyarde

2 minutes remaining in Quicken Loans Arena ( Cleveland ) , Pacers covering the spread by 21 points so far

----------


## oyarde

Pacers win 124 - 107 , ten point underdogs , cover the spread by 27. Sweet .

----------


## jkr



----------


## oyarde

Texans QB Watson torn ACL , Colts put Luck on season ending Injured Reserve will not play this year .

----------


## oyarde

Bills need to step it up tonight .

----------


## oyarde

So , the Colts were two touchdown underdogs in Houston , but with Watson out , I might put a few bucks there before that changes because that looks like it suddenly changed to a three point game ......

----------


## oyarde

Now the Colts can just lock up Fuller and Hopkins  one on one with the CB's and play a safety over the top and put 8 in the box in running situations .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Rumors are today that Osweiler will start.


Just heard Manning had  43 interceptions during his first two seasons.  John Elway struggled with that his first couple years too. He threw 52 over his first three seasons (23 in that third year)

----------


## oyarde

> Just heard Manning had  43 interceptions during his first two seasons.  John Elway struggled with that his first couple years too. He threw 52 over his first three seasons (23 in that third year)


During the seasons of '98 ( first season ) and ' 01 ( fourth season ) Manning threw about an interception for ea TD he threw while throwing the ball 35 times per game .  Rookie season 26 TD's 28 Picks , Fourth season 26TD's 23 Picks , every other season was substantially better except his last .

----------


## oyarde

Bills on the ropes . Time to change it up , spread it out , two minute drill or something . Down 17 - 7 , about 21 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Ugly by the Bills , went from contenders to pretenders in three quarters .

----------


## oyarde

Jets cover spread by 17 points .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers covering spread by 12 @ Half in Philly . Be nice if they had those four missed free throws .

----------


## oyarde

Saints need 8 to cover today , but it is tempting .

----------


## oyarde

Colts breezing through the spread in the first half , up 10 - 7 . Saints too , up 13 .

----------


## Suzanimal

Cone on Buzzards!

----------


## oyarde

Saints and Colts covering easily so far . Danke will not have to loan me any money this week .

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

Rumors are cowboys Elliot is leaving country . Oyarde says excellent , feel free to stay .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Rumors are cowboys Elliot is leaving country . Oyarde says excellent , feel free to stay .


Reportedly temporarily to train during his four game suspension.

----------


## oyarde

Dirty Birds open second half with an easy 75 yard TD drive lead 17 -7 at home .

----------


## oyarde

That is Atlantas first offensive third quarter TD of the season .

----------


## oyarde

Puts Matt Ryan over 40k career passing yards and the least games to reach it .

----------


## oyarde

Now Falcon defense giving up runs of 14 ,20 & 11 on this drive to the cowboys . Get the drive killing sack though and Cowboys miss the FG . Atlanta ball up 17 - 7 with 17 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

In first three quarters today , Cowboys averaging 27 net yards passing per quarter and 31 net yards rushing per quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Falcons up 27 - 7 with 8 1/2 to play , at 4 - 4 this was a must win home game for Atlanta . They actually have little hope of making the playoffs unless Carolina , Seattle or Detroit do not finish well because the division leaders do not appear to be going anywhere other than where they are ( Minnesota , New Orleans , Rams & Philly ) , although the Vikings do have a tough 4 game stretch coming if they win on Thanksgiving they would probably have a 3 game lead on Detroit and they do now on GB .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Falcons up 27 - 7 with 8 1/2 to play , at 4 - 4 this was a must win home game for Atlanta . They actually have little hope of making the playoffs unless Carolina , Seattle or Detroit do not finish well because the division leaders do not appear to be going anywhere other than where they are ( Minnesota , New Orleans , Rams & Philly )


Come on, Buzzards! I want a new kitchen counter top.

----------


## oyarde

> Come on, Buzzards! I want a new kitchen counter top.


They have the spread covered by 15 points right now .

----------


## oyarde

San Fran looking for a win . Falcons DE Clayborn sets new team record with 6 sacks in a game today .

----------


## oyarde

Denvers first touch is a fumble on own 24 , NE scores  in two passes to RB . On the bright side for Denver , Brock should be able to torch the NE defense .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Ugly loss for Dallas

Causes:

1. Chaz GReen
2. Chaz Green
3. Chaz GReen
...
...
...
10. Chaz Green
11. Idiotic coaching decision to not replace Chaz Green at halftime
12. No Elliot
13. No Lee 
14. No Bailey

This may be the first bad performance since the start of last season where I can't really fault Dak. 

Romo would have lost this too (if by a bit less).

----------


## oyarde

If I owned the Broncos I would fine the entire kickoff team one weeks pay after this game .

----------


## oyarde

NE has 100 yards of offense and is 1 yard away from leading 17 - 6 or 21 - 6 due to Broncos not so special teams .

----------


## otherone

> If I owned the Broncos I would fine the entire kickoff team one weeks pay after this game .


Every time I hear the horse whinnying at Broncos games I think of this:

----------


## oyarde

Now with the blocked punt , NE can go up by 24 - 6 with only 124 yards of offense . I see no reason to just fire the special teams coach . The players should be held accountable for lack of effort .

----------


## oyarde

Broncos trail 20 - 6 with the special teams directly responsible for 17 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver leads!!  (in time of possession- 16- 13 minutes).  Total yards nearly even.   Didn't think they stood much of a chance against the Pats- two touchdowns in their last four games (four losses).   New England winners of four straight and coming off their bye week.  Now saying "bye bye" to Denver. 27-9 at the half.  Denver has scored three times- but all were field goals.

----------


## oyarde

Broncos trail 27 - 9 at Half , booed as they run off the field .

----------


## oyarde

Why is denver punting from midfield down three touchdowns with 16 minutes to play ?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Why is denver punting from midfield down three Theminutes to play ?


It's a rigged game.  We watched the first quarter and I knew then it would end with the "Patriots" winning on "Veteran's Day".  So many of the "mistakes" looked completely staged...

The goonerment needs propaganda to keep the sheeple in line.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Missing defensive coordinator Wade Phillips (who went to the Rams)?  Denver's once awesome defense has allowed 92 points in just their last two games. That is one third of all the points they allowed in the entire season last year (297 or 18 points a game).

----------


## oyarde

Panthers are 9 point favorites tonight at home against the Dolphins .

----------


## phill4paul

> Panthers are 9 point favorites tonight at home against the Dolphins .


   Dolphins are my first team favorite as I was a young tyke in Miami during "The perfect Season." Panthers I've come to watch and root for because of the misuss' grandkid where I live now. I can't lose tonight.

----------


## oyarde

> Dolphins are my first team favorite as I was a young tyke in Miami during "The perfect Season." Panthers I've come to watch and root for because of the misuss' grandkid where I live now. I can't lose tonight.


The Vikings finished 7 - 7 in '72 after an 11 win season in '71 and did not make the playoffs for the only year from '70 - '78 . We lost to the Redskins ( Team Miami beat in the Super Bowl ) 21 - 24 on opening day and lost to the Dolphins 14 - 16 in game 3 . We also lost to Saint Louis 17 - 19 in game 4 , 10 - 13 to the Bears in game 6 and 14 - 17 at Candlestick Park to the 49's in the last game of the season . I always felt we should have won those games . It was the only time all year the Dolphins would be tested . We lead at half 7 - 0 on a Tarkenton 56 yard TD pass , lead 14 - 6 early in the Fourth and held them to 14 first downs . Yepremian hit a 51 yard FG in the Fourth or we won that game .

----------


## phill4paul

> The Vikings finished 7 - 7 in '72 after an 11 win season in '71 and did not make the playoffs for the only year from '70 - '78 . We lost to the Redskins ( Team Miami beat in the Super Bowl ) 21 - 24 on opening day and lost to the Dolphins 14 - 16 in game 3 . We also lost to Saint Louis 17 - 19 in game 4 , 10 - 13 to the Bears in game 6 and 14 - 17 at Candlestick Park to the 49's in the last game of the season . I always felt we should have won those games . It was the only time all year the Dolphins would be tested . We lead at half 7 - 0 on a Tarkenton 56 yard TD pass , lead 14 - 6 early in the Fourth and held them to 14 first downs . Yepremian hit a 51 yard FG in the Fourth or we won that game .


  Good team that should have done better. A neighborhood kid was a Skins fan. He hated me and after the game I taunted him over it because he was an ass. He was 2 yrs. older and "husky" and tried to kick my ass. I was smaller and faster. He never laid a hand on me.

----------


## phill4paul

Incomplete pass? I guess I'll have to wait for youtube. Looked like an interception to me.

----------


## oyarde

I took the Under on this game  .Looking good so far .

----------


## oyarde

> Incomplete pass? I guess I'll have to wait for youtube. Looked like an interception to me.


It may have hit the ground .

----------


## phill4paul

> It may have hit the ground .


  Possibly, but no close in was televised that I watched. 'Phins are doing good I think. Panthers need to step it up. They are not known to perform in the 4th quarter.

----------


## phill4paul

The announcers just said that Cutler under threw Thomas. I did not see that. The ball hit him in the solar plexus.

----------


## oyarde

> Possibly, but no close in was televised that I watched. 'Phins are doing good I think. Panthers need to step it up. They are not known to perform in the 4th quarter.


I would have gave him the interception .

----------


## oyarde

> The announcers just said that Cutler under threw Thomas. I did not see that. The ball hit him in the solar plexus.


Cutler has thrown the ball very well the past six quarters or so .

----------


## phill4paul

> I would have gave him the interception .


  With what I saw I would have also. Must have been different on the field otherwise there would have been a challenge. 

  Now the Panthers are starting to pound. Good drive. Cam rushing as was predicted. Good game so far.

----------


## oyarde

7 - 10 , two minutes to half .  If this score holds to Half I am right where I need to be on my under ( 40).Looking good .

----------


## phill4paul

> 7 - 10 , two minutes to half .  If this score holds to Half I am right where I need to be on my under ( 40).Looking good .


  Now the Panthers are performing closer to odds. 7-17. I actually thought they were only good for a field goal. Now it comes down to Panthers in the third and a 'Phins comeback in the 4th.

----------


## oyarde

> Now the Panthers are performing closer to odds. 7-17. I actually thought they were only good for a field goal. Now it comes down to Panthers in the third and a 'Phins comeback in the 4th.


Actually , playing right into Miamis hands . LOL , They avg 5 points in the first half this year and trailed in all of the victories but one .

----------


## phill4paul

> Actually , playing right into Miamis hands . LOL , They avg 5 points in the first half this year and trailed in all of the victories but one .


  Samuel out with injury. Funchess makes it up. Good quick change up with Samuel out.

----------


## oyarde

31 - 7 , anymore scores and I have lost , 22 minutes to play , Miami ought to go two minute drill , 4 downs the rest of the way .

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers didn't just lay back for a win at 3 mins. A good pass and run!

----------


## oyarde

Miami should have open tryouts for defense .

----------


## phill4paul

Good peek at Panthers offensive line up after Benjamin trade. Samuel did well, as well as Benji IMHO. Kuechly defines the defense. When he is in the defense runs smooth.
He studies the offence and can anticipate. Once Olsen gets back in it will require a complete change again.

----------


## phill4paul

> Miami should have open tryouts for defense .


  It's rare that a team doesn't sack Cam.

----------


## asurfaholic

There's the panthers I love. 550 yards of offense. Dilly Dilly!

----------


## phill4paul

> There's the panthers I love. 550 yards of offense. Dilly Dilly!


  I was worried about the new defense without Benjamin. I'm not anymore. Olsen will be back soon. Color me optimistic.

----------


## asurfaholic

> I was worried about the new defense without Benjamin. I'm not anymore. Olsen will be back soon. Color me optimistic.


Frankly I'm happy to see him finally be gone. He was supposed to play offense. How'd he stink it up so bad?




Just kidding. I'm gonna miss the KB. Wish things had gone better. Cam plays better when KB is off the field though.

----------


## phill4paul

> Frankly I'm happy to see him finally be gone. He was supposed to play offense. How'd he stink it up so bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I'm gonna miss the KB. Wish things had gone better. Cam plays better when KB is off the field though.


  Lol. Yup. I meant offense.  And he is a good player. It'll be interesting to see if the trade will pay off. After initial criticism on my part I think it just might.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like right now Panthers Olsen is set to call Vikings Week 11 game then play against them on 12/10 . Vikings have asked he be moved to a different game and were told no . Vikings need to remember that  when Fox and the NFL want a favor from them .

----------


## oyarde

Had the Vikings not brought the complaint he would have had access to practices etc . Ridiculous .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings Kicker misses the 48 yard FG , still tied 7 - 7 with the evil LA Rams . 7 1/2 minutes to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings Kicker misses another FG , this off the left upright and about 10 yards more than an extra point . 21 minutes to play , remained tied at 7 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense has carried this on the back . Time for the offense to step up .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings ball up 21 - 7 with 8 1/2 to play . Guess that will be the last rams punt .

----------


## oyarde

With 3 minutes remaining Vikings running backs are averaging 5 1/4 yards per run on 27 carries against the dirty rams .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense held rams Gurley to under 2 1/2 yards per carry . Vikings win 24 -7 .

----------


## CaptUSA

Damn, the Browns suck.  Had every opportunity to beat the Jags and screwed up every chance.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have lost to rams only once since 2004 , leading the series 26 - 16 - 2

----------


## CaptUSA

Giants pull out the upset over KC.

----------


## oyarde

Yeah , other than the Steelers and Cheater Bills team ( Pats ) the AFC has no real contenders it appears .

----------


## phill4paul

What the hell? Left my parents house and Skins were up by two TDs (31-16) with 7 mins. or so in the 4th. Just checked the score here at home and the Saints came back in OT for a 34-31 victory. I should have stayed and finished watching the game. I'm going to have to watch the highlights. Wow.

----------


## oyarde

new england covering the spread by 9 at half , up 17 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

Halftime at AT&T Stadium . Cowboys 9 Eagles 7 .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles were one touchdown favorites . Outscore Cowboys 30 - 0 in the second half . Interesting twist where they went for the two point conversion all the way after the first touchdown . Dallas needs help defensively but you cannot beat anyone with 9 points .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Eagles were one touchdown favorites . Outscore Cowboys 30 - 0 in the second half .* Interesting twist where they went for the two point conversion all the way after the first touchdown .* Dallas needs help defensively but you cannot beat anyone with 9 points .



Their kicker was literally knocked out in the second quarter.  They used a linebacker for kickoffs. http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...ts-head-injury

----------


## oyarde

> Their kicker was literally knocked out in the second quarter.  They used a linebacker for kickoffs. http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...ts-head-injury


Yeah , very interesting  . The conversion rate seemed very high too . Before they moved the XP back , I am sure every team had someone on the roster who could kick XP's and probably did in High School .

----------


## oyarde

Dirty Birds up 7 - 0 over Seachickens , early in the First .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Doesn't seem that long ago that the AFC West was looking like the toughest division in the league.  Denver has lost six in a row, Chiefs four out of last five. Raiders losing six out of last eight.  Chargers the bright spot with four of six wins (but still two games behind KC). 

 Denver fires offensive coordinator (and last year's Charger's head coach as well as former Denver assistant before that) Mike McCoy- promoting their QB coach to the job. In seven years, Denver has had three head coaches, four defensive coaches, and six quarterbacks.  Pick something and stick with it.  Elway magic losing its luster? Change for change's sake isn't necessarily for the better. Broncos will lose a few more games this season- with four of their final five on the road (their three wins so far were all at home).

----------


## oyarde

Sloppy first half , three turnovers . Atlanta 24 Seachickens 17 Half

----------


## oyarde

Falcons 7 of 9 on third down , up 31 - 20 , 22 minutes tom play .

----------


## oyarde

Falcons up 34 - 31 , three minutes to play , Atlanta ball , Seattle has 1 timeout .

----------


## oyarde

> Doesn't seem that long ago that the AFC West was looking like the toughest division in the league.  Denver has lost six in a row, Chiefs four out of last five. Raiders losing six out of last eight.  Chargers the bright spot with four of six wins (but still two games behind KC). 
> 
>  Denver fires offensive coordinator (and last year's Charger's head coach as well as former Denver assistant before that) Mike McCoy- promoting their QB coach to the job. In seven years, Denver has had three head coaches, four defensive coaches, and six quarterbacks.  Pick something and stick with it.  Elway magic losing its luster? Change for change's sake isn't necessarily for the better. Broncos will lose a few more games this season- with four of their final five on the road (their three wins so far were all at home).


Chargers most likely the fourth best team in a very weak AFC right now . Pittsburgh & New England then Jacksonville , after that Chiefs and Chargers with the Chargers on the uptick . And that is every AFC team but two that have scored more points than given up

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Chargers most likely the fourth best team in a very weak AFC right now . Pittsburgh & New England then Jacksonville , after that Chiefs and Chargers with the Chargers on the uptick . And that is every AFC team but two that have scored more points than given up


Chargers losses were close games where they screwed up late in the game.  If they can keep mistakes down, they could make the playoffs. They are currently only one game behind the last wildcard spot (currently Baltimore).

----------


## oyarde

> Chargers losses were close games where they screwed up late in the game.  If they can keep mistakes down, they could make the playoffs. They are currently only one game behind the last wildcard spot (currently Baltimore).


Yes , at this point I would pick them as a playoff team .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Yes , at this point I would pick them as a playoff team .


After Dallas on Thursday they have games against Cleveland, Redskins, Jets, and Raiders plus the Chiefs.  Can probably win three or four of those.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The Browns 0-16 quest continues.

----------


## oyarde

> After Dallas on Thursday they have games against Cleveland, Redskins, Jets, and Raiders plus the Chiefs.  Can probably win three or four of those.


I think they have the potential to win them all . Chiefs could be challenging .

----------


## jkr

> The Browns 0-16 quest continues.


Oh don't worry, we've got that s*** on lock...

----------


## Anti Globalist

I honestly feel bad for the Browns organization.  That team used to be a storied franchise back in the 80s when they had Bernie Kosar as the QB.  Belichick was the coach of that team from the early to mid 90's so I can only imagine what would have happened if he was still the coach.  It also didn't help that Art Modell took the team to Baltimore and they got 2 SB's.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

The silver lining is that people are finally waking up to the reality of the problem, and his name is Dak Prescott. 

The Solution:

1. Use the first pick on a QB; make Prescott compete for his job.

2. Fire the OC, hire Romo as OC (if he can't be the QB, at least let him tell the QB what to do)

3. Have Jerry Jones sacrifice a goat next half-time and beg the football gods to forgive him his stupidity in firing Romo in the first place

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have beaten all other NFC division leaders except Philly who they have not played . They do have two tough games coming up . Looking at schedules , I think Eagles have edge to be # 1 seed .

----------


## oyarde

> The silver lining is that people are finally waking up to the reality of the problem, and his name is Dak Prescott. 
> 
> The Solution:
> 
> 1. Use the first pick on a QB; make Prescott compete for his job.
> 
> 2. Fire the OC, hire Romo as OC (if he can't be the QB, at least let him tell the QB what to do)
> 
> 3. Have Jerry Jones sacrifice a goat next half-time and beg the football gods to forgive him his stupidity in firing Romo in the first place


I would not really call the Chargers mediocre  , in fact I would expect them to win out until the playoffs . Dallas may finish with 8 wins which is more than I would have expected .

----------


## oyarde

At this point I think the Chargers win out , win the West . They  have given up the third fewest points in the AFC .

----------


## phill4paul

WTF. I'm a Panthers fan but the refs just robbed the Jets of a TD. That was a crazy call.

----------


## phill4paul

Great fumble recovery by Kueckly. Great conversion by Cam. Still think the Jets were robbed.

----------


## oyarde

AFC West looking like the old days , brawl and three ejections in Chiefs - Raiders game . LOL

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs have lost 5 of 6 while Chargers have won 4 of 6 .

----------


## oyarde

Getting a little playoff preview here with Rams - Saints .

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers won over Jets. That, IMHO, robbing by the refs from the Jets wouldn't have made a difference. This whole game was played in the 4th quarter. Next up Panthers have a couple of tough games. St. Louis next week then the Vikings the week after. They better pull their $#@! together.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Panthers won over Jets. That, IMHO, robbing by the refs from the Jets wouldn't have made a difference. This whole game was played in the 4th quarter. Next up Panthers have a couple of tough games. St. Louis next week then the Vikings the week after. They better pull their $#@! together.


New Orleans next week I thought. I agree with your WTF sentiment about the jets touchdown that was overturned. 

But the refs made it up when they called pass interference against the panthers on a tipped ball. If my understanding is right right that can't be PI...ultimately led to a TD for the jets. 

Crazy that if the season ended today, 3 NFC S teams are going to playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

NFC Teams that have given up the fewest points are Eagles & Vikings .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Panthers won over Jets. That, IMHO, robbing by the refs from the Jets wouldn't have made a difference. This whole game was played in the 4th quarter. Next up Panthers have a couple of tough games. St. Louis next week then the Vikings the week after. They better pull their $#@! together.


Wrong Saint. You mean New Orleans Saints next week not Saint Louis, who doesn't have a franchise anymore.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Getting a little playoff preview here with Rams - Saints .


Like you mentioned earlier the Vikings and Eagles. And don't count out the Panthers. The NFC is very strong this year even with the Cowboys having their disappointing season.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> AFC West looking like the old days , brawl and three ejections in Chiefs - Raiders game . LOL


Denver used third starting QB so far this year.  Paxton Lynch started the pre-season #2 but was injured and this was his first game.  He got injured again.  Was not able to get the ball off quick enough and Denver's offensive line doesn't offer enough protection no matter who is back there.  Trevor Simian came in and did get two touchdowns for Denver who has lost seven in a row- for the first time since 1967.  Denver fans are not used to the team being this bad. They had 50 yards total offense in the first half.  Three of final four games are on the road but Chiefs are the only ones with a winning record- and they are on their own losing streak.

Some speculate that Crabtree deliberately got in a fight with Tailb for two reasons- one in retaliation for a similar altercation back in January (Talib ripped of Crabtree's gold chain in that one) and second to fire up his own team (and maybe get Talib out of the game). League will probably be fining them both.

----------


## oyarde

Ravens cannot cover Hopkins , Texans need to keep going to it . They can win this .

----------


## oyarde

Well , Houston had chances , lose by a touchdown 16 - 23 after turning it over three times which lead to them being outscored 23 - 9 the last three quarters .

----------


## oyarde

Baltimore did not cover the spread . As expected .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Talib and Crabtree fined and suspended their next two games. 

http://www.espn.com/blog/nflnation/p...-harshest-ever




> Shortly thereafter, Raiders coach Jack Del Rio tweeted his understandable confusion about the discipline, noting the *NFL's refusal to suspend the protagonists of an equally violent fight four weeks earlier in Jacksonville*.
> 
> I've got news for you, Del Rio. Talib and Crabtree didn't just receive far harsher punishments than Cincinnati Bengals receiver A.J. Green and Jaguars cornerback Jalen Ramsey. If these suspensions hold up under expected appeals, they received two of the most severe disciplinary actions for an on-field incident in NFL history.
> 
> There are no official records for suspensions in pro football, but the website Football Zebras maintains a well-researched database that shows* only seven incidents since 1920 that resulted in multigame suspensions.* (The list does not include suspensions under the drug or personal conduct policies.) If you're one who believes the NFL is cracking down more severely this season, you'll note that *two of the seven -- accounting for three of the eight players suspended -- have occurred this season*.
> 
> The NFL seemed to take into account the prior history between Talib and Crabtree as well as Crabtree's punch of a Broncos player one play before the fight. Regardless, the NFL has placed them in rare company in an effort to root out fighting at a time of the season when maximum eyes are on the league and tensions tend to run high.
> 
> The first player to be suspended for more than one game under such circumstances was Green Bay Packers defensive lineman Charles Martin, who got two games from commissioner Pete Rozelle for body-slamming Chicago Bears quarterback Jim McMahon in 1986. Here is the rest of the list:
> ...





> While the league has handed out three multigame suspensions, referees have ejected 13 players from games through the first 12 weeks. That matches the NFL's highest total since at least 2001, according to ESPN Stats & Information, and likely longer than that.

----------


## Zippyjuan

On appeal, the suspensions were reduced to one game each.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are , Eli will be benched for Raiders game . Might be just enough to get the Raiders a win . Raiders are nine point favorites , I would have bet against that before but not now . Manning has 14 touchdowns , 7 interceptions and a completion percentage around 63 percent . Raiders win gets them to 6 - 6 , probably hoping for an invite to the Holiday Bowl or something .

----------


## oyarde

Geno Smiths best yr was 2014 , in 14 games 13 TD's , 13 Interceptions . Career completion percentage about 58 percent . Tough to be a Giants fan .

----------


## oyarde

So far Redskins do not look like they came to play . This game is to see who wants to be 5 - 7 .

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys get three turnovers from Redskins , manage just 10 points out of it . Redskins ball , 5 1/2 to halftime . They could win this easy if they want to play football

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

What gives with Dak Prescot??  From hero to zero in nothing flat.  I sure hope his career isn't over all ready...

----------


## oyarde

Redskins survived themselves , three turnovers and the special teams giving up a TD ,they get the ball back in the third down by only 10 to a team that has been outscored in second half 72 - 6 in the past three games .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings lead 14 - 9 in Atlanta in the Fourth . Vikings defense has surrendered an avg of 4 points a game in fourth quarters this year  .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings ball , 14 1/2 to play .

----------


## oyarde

With 12 1/2 to play Keenum is 14 of 14 for 151 and a TD between the numbers against the Falcons . 9:40 to play Atlanta ball .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings ball @ own 35 up 14 - 9 , five minutes to play . Atlanta 1 of 10 on third down against Vikings defense so far today . Vikings came in as three point underdogs . A Vikings TD on this drive ends this . Otherwise , Falcons will remain in the game .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 1st and Goal at atlanta 10 . 2 minute warning . Atlanta out of timeouts . Vikings up 14 - 9 . Vikings QB will be taking a knee and running clock out . The 10 - 2 Vikings cover the spread again . Vikings defense giving up 17 points a game , Eagles defense giving up 17 1/3 points a game . Eagles at Seachickens  tonight . Probably toughest test of the season for Eagles who have had very easy schedule .

----------


## oyarde

Panthers - Saints the big afternoon matchup .

----------


## Suzanimal

Damn, Buzzards.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers vs. Saints. So far this is the game to watch. Damn. 7-7 after first possessions. Both teams checked each others. 2nd. Still tied. Panthers Addison made an amazing sack......

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers defense just let the Saints walk up the field. Ingram 72 yard run. Another run by Kamara and Ingram takes it in. Panthers better shut that $#@! down or its over, because the Saints are sure as hell shut down McCaffrey.   14-7 Saints.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers Palardy drops a punt. Who paid this guy off? Peppers charged a penalty. Bull$#@!.

----------


## phill4paul

21-7 Saints vs. Panthers. Can't go into half down by 2 down if Panthers want to compete. . Saints will hit their stride in third.

----------


## phill4paul

Great Panthers turnover. It's sorely needed.

----------


## phill4paul

> Great Panthers turnover. It's sorely needed.


   Turnover into a touchdown as Mccaffrey is wide open. Turns it back into a game. Panthers bring it back to a 7 point game 14 to the Saints 21. Kick to the Saints. Can the Panthers adapt to the Saints ground game?

----------


## phill4paul

Saints over Panthers at half. 21-14. This is a good game. Hope the second half is as competitive as the first.

----------


## phill4paul

Saints rule the third so far. Panthers defense can't stop them defensively. 28-14.

----------


## oyarde

Panthers catch a break with the missed FG , that would have put them down three scores .

----------


## phill4paul

> Panthers catch a break with the missed FG , that would have put them down three scores .


  Yup. I think that would have closed it down. Still not counting them out.

----------


## phill4paul

Why was it Panthers kept Funchess and got rid of Benjamin? Lol.

----------


## phill4paul

Carolina must have turnover. Or will take a loss. 

   Edit: Good sack. Needs turnover though.

----------


## phill4paul

> Carolina must have turnover. Or will take a loss. 
> 
>    Edit: Good sack. Needs turnover though.


  Carolina did great on D. But............................................Sai  nts get turnover. Game over. Saints 31-14.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The Chiefs are falling apart.  They lost their last 6 of 7 games.

----------


## oyarde

Saints were 7 point favorites . Carolina could be back here again in playoffs .

----------


## oyarde

> The Chiefs are falling apart.  They lost their last 6 of 7 games.


Chargers will win that division and be the team nobody wants to play in the playoffs . In the AFC , Patriots and Steelers will be # 1 & #2 seeds . There are no other contenders in the AFC other than those three .

----------


## phill4paul

To his credit Cam didn't lie down. Nice run and put the ball in Shephard hands. Shephard's dropped it. Funchess actually catches one this game. TD. Too little to late. Saints up by 10. 3:57 let in the game.
Clock will be run out. Wut? Wut?....big game call....
  Don't think they will give it to Carolina in the replay.
  "kick back out of bounds." No turnover IMHO.
   Overturned.

----------


## oyarde

Raiders do not cover the spread .

----------


## oyarde

Oh , yeah . Giants coaching staff should be fired . The team should also be fined for playing Geno and benching Manning in a blatant attempt to lose .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings are one point underdogs next week at Carolina . I need to make sure they are aware of this .

----------


## oyarde

Chargers are Touchdown favorites next week over redskins , Giants are TD underdogs to cowboys, that must be based on Manning thought to be not playing .

----------


## oyarde

If the Seachickens win tonight and Vikings win next week . I like the Vikings chances to win last three and be # 1 seed in NFC .

----------


## oyarde

I see the Seachickens still have problems with play calling . First and goal from the one and fire an incompletion .

----------


## phill4paul

> Vikings are one point underdogs next week at Carolina . I need to make sure they are aware of this .


   I dunno that I could call this game. As much as I like the Panthers they might get Purple People eaten. Panthers are killing themselves. It's not the teams they play. Gano fumbled a punt for Christ sakes. Funchess seems 50/50. Kalil can't keep his booger hook out of the opposing teams grill. SMDH.

----------


## oyarde

19 minutes to play Seattle ball , up 17 - 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles have cut deficit to 7 . 12 minutes remaining .

----------


## oyarde

Seattle up 24 - 10 now , 7 1/2 minutes remain .

----------


## oyarde

So , looks like Falcons slide out of final playoff spot and Seachickens slide into it for now .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles were four point favorites , lose by two touchdowns . Eagles will be tested again next week @ Rams . That soft schedule may not be a blessing . Up until now they have been able to run on everyone . Then again after next week they resume remainder of season with soft schedule ( three teams without winning record ) .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Oh , yeah . Giants coaching staff should be fired . The team should also be fined for playing Geno and benching Manning in a blatant attempt to lose .


Looks like they were fired.  http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...oo-two-seasons

Head coach and GM fired. Eli expected to return to starting QB next week.  Denver may be looking at coaching changes too.  Looks like they are playing for draft picks now. better focus on offensive line players.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Meanwhile the Browns organization still hasn't fired Hue Jackson.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals ball , up 20 - 13 with 10 minutes to play . Been outscored though 10 - 13 since the first quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Bengals ball , up 20 - 13 with 10 minutes to play . Been outscored though 10 - 13 since the first quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Steelers Juju flagged for taunting . When I played football no receiver in his right mind would be caught taunting .

----------


## oyarde

Bengals ball , 3:51 to go , tied @ 20

----------


## CaptUSA

> Bengals ball , 3:51 to go , tied @ 20


The victory was never in question - only how many injuries would result.  Just glad the Monday Night Massacre is over.  Every time the Steelers go to Cinci, they leave with someone else out for the year.  It goes both ways, though.

I thought JuJu's hit was clean, but the taunting was just absurd.

----------


## Jan2017

> The Chiefs are falling apart.  They lost their last 6 of 7 games.


Broncos are at 8 consecutive losses . . .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles are one point underdogs against Rams .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Broncos are at 8 consecutive losses . . .


Elway says no coaching changes this year (they changed nearly all of their coaching staff just last year).

----------


## oyarde

> Elway says no coaching changes this year (they changed nearly all of their coaching staff just last year).


They have a pretty good core of players  they just need to find a way to generate points . The playbook needs some help .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Last Dallas performance, "big win," but not really. 

What that win demonstrated was that the Great Wall is still absolutely dominant.

And any RB put behind it wins (Elliot who?).

...but the QB problem remains.

He was terrible, around 110 yards IIRC, <5 yds/completion. 

O Romo, where art thou....

----------


## oyarde

I am going to pick the Browns @ home this week . May check the spread on Bills to see if I think they can cover .

----------


## oyarde

Without a win tonight I think Atlanta has no chance of catching seattle for the last playoff spot . Falcons still have New Orleans again and Carolina and I think only one home game left . 9 wins probably not going to get you there .

----------


## oyarde

Not really sure how they arrived at Falcons being three point favorites tonight . Saints are 9 - 2 since an opening day loss in Minnesota .

----------


## oyarde

If the Falcons can get a three and out here , they would get the ball back in good field position just down 7 . That would be a win considering they have turned it over three times .

----------


## oyarde

18 minutes to play , Falcons ball at own 31 , down 7 . Here is the opportunity to drive & tie .

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

About 9 1/2 to play  , after an 11 play , 7 minute Falcon TD drive all tied 17 - 17 .

----------


## oyarde

Falcons ball , 8 minutes to play , tie game .

----------


## oyarde

Saints ball , trail 20 - 17 with about 3 1/2 to play. Both teams have all timeouts .

----------


## oyarde

Saints in range to tie already , still about 3 minutes .

----------


## oyarde

New Orleans penalty with 1:21 to go means game , first down Atlanta , will win by three at home , cover the spread and stay alive for the playoffs . Watching these teams tonight makes me feel they cannot win in Minnesota in the playoffs . Vikings need a big win next game and then I like chances for them to win last three and secure home field throughout .

----------


## oyarde

If Vikings win Sun they clinch the division and remain number one seed .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings second possession a nice 10 play 75 yard TD drive . That is 13 TD's in past 16 red zone trips .

----------


## phill4paul

I cannot watch the Panthers Viking game because the missus had to go into work so am recording it. I will try to stay away from this thread so as not to get spoilers.

----------


## Anti Globalist

That Colts Buffalo game is crazy with all the snow.  I wouldn't be surprised if that game ends up a tie.

----------


## oyarde

End of one , 7 - 7 Panthers second and goal from the five aided by to 15 yard face mask penalties .

----------


## oyarde

> That Colts Buffalo game is crazy with all the snow.  I wouldn't be surprised if that game ends up a tie.


Colts ran 14 times for 52 yards 11 minutes to half . No passing .

----------


## oyarde

Colts punt from Buffalo 31 , hold Bills will receive Buffalo punt back coming from Buffalo 5 .

----------


## oyarde

Two minutes to half , Colts one timeout remaining , on Bills 45 . I hope somebody took the under on this game .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings ball , own 32 , three timeouts and 2:45 to half , trailing 10 - 14 .

----------


## oyarde

Buffalo up on Colts 7 - 0 with four first half completions total . Colts first team this year not to throw a first quarter pass . Halftime .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings TD taken away by replay , Halftime 13 - 14 .

----------


## oyarde

Panthers get the ball first but I like the Vikings chances here so far . They turned it over once, gave up a 60 yard run and had two facemask penalties, dropped a long ball , dropped a TD  and other than that pretty solid . Take those out , Panthers had about 97 yards in the half .

----------


## phill4paul

> Panthers get the ball first but I like the Vikings chances here so far . They turned it over once, gave up a 60 yard run and had two facemask penalties, dropped a long ball , dropped a TD  and other than that pretty solid . Take those out , Panthers had about 97 yards in the half .


  I'm cheating because I just had to watch.  Yeah, Viking mistakes are hurting them. Need to keep those booger hooks out of the face masks. That is what hurt the Panthers in the Saints game. Panthers are not strong in the second half as a rule. They might open the lead in the third but come 4th I think your assessment is on. Vikings are playing strong. I haven't watched enough Vikings football to know much about their second half strength.

----------


## phill4paul

DAYUUUM! Hell of a play by Carolina. Funchess is earning his ducats today. Thought they were going to sack Cam and he manuevered for a great throw.

----------


## phill4paul

Fumble by Vikings and Panthers recover giving opportunity to increase lead in the 3rd. Carolina 21 Vikings 13

  Vikings do not let Panthers run away with it. No running game for Cam against Viking defense. Still, field goal opens up 3rd quarter lead.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have to answer this drive .

----------


## oyarde

Colts at Buffalo 38 .

----------


## oyarde

My pick of Cleveland looking good so far .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings @ midfield , twenty minutes to play .

----------


## phill4paul

> Vikings @ midfield , twenty minutes to play .


  Peppers sack stops Viking drive. Punt takes it to Carolina at the 2nd yard line.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers punt. 29 yrd return by the Vikings keep them in the game and leave them in a good position. 16 seconds left in the 3rd.

----------


## oyarde

Bills have the 4 point spread covered after three , up 7 - 0 .

----------


## phill4paul

Vikings miss field goal that would have brought it back to a one TD lead. Cam pushed out of bounds. Limping a bit and a timeout is called.

----------


## oyarde

Colts at Bills 27 only 3 1/2 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have to score this drive to stay in this , down 11 with 11:55 to play .Defense has kept them alive . Offense has to produce rest of the way .

----------


## phill4paul

> Vikings have to score this drive to stay in this , down 11 with 11:55 to play .Defense has kept them alive . Offense has to produce rest of the way .


  Off to a good start. Good drive.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers Bradbury intercepts. Panthers shut down a damn good drive.

----------


## oyarde

Colts convert the two point conversion , up 8 - 7 with a minute left .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 21 Panthers 24 , 5 1/2 minutes to play .

----------


## phill4paul

Thellen goes right down the middle for a TD catch. Two point is completed. Hell of a damn drive and Carolina wasn't able to break  it this time. Panthers 24 vikings 21. It's anyones game at this point with 5:30 in the 4th. Fuggin' Panthers. This is how they always lose it. Lol.

----------


## oyarde

Colts two point conversion called back , kicked extra point . Nice job officials , now this will probably go to OT and end in a tie .....

----------


## phill4paul

Interception by the Vikings. 2nd and goal. Can I call it or what? This is where the Panthers lose the game.

  Carolina defense stops the TD. 3 minutes to go. Tie game. Panthers need 5 yd. gains to put them in FG range, Vikings defense will not allow a TD.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 24 Panthers 24 , three minutes to play .

----------


## phill4paul

Oh, hell. Guess I can't call $#@!. Lol. Cam hasn't been able to make a run this game due to Viking defense then takes it down field for 60 yards putting them within easy FG range. 1st and goal. 2 min. warning.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings will use timeouts now , even if they hold Panthers to three I do not think they will have much time left.

----------


## phill4paul

Stewart breaks the plane on 3rd and goal. Carolina 31 Minn. 24. 1:47 in the game.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings need TD to tie , one timeout remaining , at own 22 , 1:47 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings needed the win to retain # 1 playoff seed and clinch division . They retain seed if Rams win . Vikings had too many errors , come up short 31 - 24 in a rare loss where they reach 21 points .

----------


## phill4paul

Looks like the Panthers pull it off. I thought for sure they had screwed the pooch in the fourth as they usually do but the defense hung in there and a hell of a run by Cam finishes the game at Panthers 31 Vikings 24.

----------


## oyarde

Cleveland covers the spread of three point underdogs 21 -21 at end of regulation .

----------


## phill4paul

Buffulo wins 13-7 by using sled dogs in OT. Lol.

----------


## oyarde

Browns lose in OT 27 - 21 after being up 21 - 7 after three quarters . Bills do not cover the spread ( 7 - 7 ) and end of regulation but win 13 - 7 in OT after Colts game winner in regulation ( two point conversion ) called back and the kicked the XP .

----------


## oyarde

Bengals and Raiders should be fined for lack of effort .

----------


## oyarde

Rams & Chargers in control early as expected .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Buffulo wins 13-7 by using sled dogs in OT. Lol.




Mr A went nuts when they won. I also got a lecture about how great it is to play football in the snow.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Rams & Chargers in control early as expected .


Big game next week- Chargers/ Chiefs. Winner probably locks up the division.  Chiefs currently have the tiebreaker (head to head), so Chargers basically a game behind. If they lose, Chargers would be two behind with two to go. Jets and Raiders after that.  Chiefs have Dolphins and Broncos.  Chargers have only beaten two teams with a winning record (Dallas, Bills- both only one game above .500).  

Denver in another shutout- this one in their favor.  Stopped their losing streak by holding the Jets to just 100 yards for the entire game.   

Rams one game ahead of Seahawks and they play each other this week too.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Big game next week- Chargers/ Chiefs. Winner probably locks up the division.  Chiefs currently have the tiebreaker (head to head), so Chargers basically a game behind. If they lose, Chargers would be two behind with two to go. Jets and Raiders after that.  Chiefs have Dolphins and Broncos.  Chargers have only beaten two teams with a winning record (Dallas, Bills- both only one game above .500).  
> 
> Denver in another shutout- this one in their favor.  Stopped their losing streak by holding the Jets to just 100 yards for the entire game.   
> 
> Rams one game ahead of Seahawks and they play each other this week too.




Are you just looking up this stuff on ESPN?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

The stat they showed last night said that Pittsburgh was something like 233-0-2 since 1933 when leading in a game by 14+ points.  I thought they would have their first loss there, but nothin' doin'.

----------


## oyarde

> Mr A went nuts when they won. I also got a lecture about how great it is to play football in the snow.


I always thought it was fun , but I doubt the Colts did , or any Bills players from the South. It is also only fun if you are playing , not so much if you are just standing on the sideline . I always played Special Teams too that way you do not get cold. I blocked a punt for a TD every year I ever played . That is fun . I would not have traded those TD's for any others.

----------


## oyarde

> Big game next week- Chargers/ Chiefs. Winner probably locks up the division.  Chiefs currently have the tiebreaker (head to head), so Chargers basically a game behind. If they lose, Chargers would be two behind with two to go. Jets and Raiders after that.  Chiefs have Dolphins and Broncos.  Chargers have only beaten two teams with a winning record (Dallas, Bills- both only one game above .500).  
> 
> Denver in another shutout- this one in their favor.  Stopped their losing streak by holding the Jets to just 100 yards for the entire game.   
> 
> Rams one game ahead of Seahawks and they play each other this week too.


I still expect Chargers & Rams to win those divisions . KC does not look good enough to beat Chargers .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I always thought it was fun , but I doubt the Colts did , or any Bills players from the South. It is also only fun if you are playing , not so much if you are just standing on the sideline . I always played Special Teams too that way you do not get cold. I blocked a punt for a TD every year I ever played . That is fun . I would not have traded those TD's for any others.


He was trying to tell me it's warmer when it snows. It sure as hell isn't warmer here when it's snowing.

----------


## oyarde

> He was trying to tell me it's warmer when it snows. It sure as hell isn't warmer here when it's snowing.


Up here and there , a lot of times it is . When you get a nice snowfall there is heavy cloud cover , often little wind and Temp.'s around 25 to 32 . When it is not snowing  , it may be sunny and 40 , but just as likely or more so it is 15 and a 15 MPH wind for a nice O wind chill .

----------


## Keith and stuff

The New England Patriots are still looking good. The team of the decade for sure. Can you believe it? Best coach + best quarterback + willing to follow the Michael Jordan school of sports = an excellent team no matter the makeup of the rest of the players. Let's see what happens tonight, not that the game is important for the Pats.

----------


## oyarde

Pats are like the NFL version of the Chicago Black Sox , none of them have been banned yet but that does not mean they should not have been.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Carson Wentz is out for the season now due to torn ACL.  There goes their chances of going to the SB.

----------


## oyarde

> Carson Wentz is out for the season now due to torn ACL.  There goes their chances of going to the SB.


Even if they lose one more they are a 2 seed and have a week schedule . They will not see a good team again until the playoffs and I would expect them to be very competitive .

----------


## oyarde

Five minutes to half Dolphins TD called back on holding call , Dolphins 2nd and 5 from Cheater Bills Pats 13 yd line .

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins 13 Cheater Bills Pats 7  , 3 1/3rd minutes to half . Dolphins second TD stands .

----------


## oyarde

Brady has 1 completion to Tight End , 10 completions to running backs, no completions to wide outs and they have run the ball 8 times for 28 yards . Half , Dolphins 13 Pats 10 . New England 0 - 4 on third down . Dolphins doing exactly what they need to  in the first half @ Hard Rock Stadium.

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins 20 Cheater Bill's Pats 10 .

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins ball , they need another scoring drive to make this three possession game  .

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins 27 Cheaters 10 .

----------


## oyarde

Brady , first two completions to a WR to close the third quarter, first down on Dolphins 21 trailing by 17 . They came in as 11 point favorites .

----------


## oyarde

Two minute warning , Cooks first catch of the game . Two of the previous attempts were intercepted .

----------


## oyarde

Bull crap roughing the passer call .

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins 27  Pats 20 , Final . Dolphins move to 6-7 on the season scoring  236 points on the season and giving up 318 points .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

The last Dallas game (v. Giants) was another hollow victory.

People are saying "Dak is back," but in reality half his yards were yards after catch on  3 passes.

It pains me to say this but I wish we had Wentz. 

...maybe the Eagles will revert to stupidity and trade him.

Somebody needs to start a petition to bring Chip back.

----------


## oyarde

I hope the Colts are a little insulted Broncos were three point favorites in Indianapolis . 6 1/2 minutes to Half Colts 10 Broncos 0 .

----------


## oyarde

Colts lost to them last year but have won 8 of last 10 . Last Colt QB not named Manning or Luck to throw a TD against Denver was Jack Trudeau in 1993. Wishing Brissett a big night .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Bronco QB Simmian injured shoulder.  Osweiler now in.  Denver trailing 10-0 with about two minute in the half.  Denver just had a 4th down TD called back for a holding penalty. 

Denver possessions so far: Interception. Missed field goal. Punt. Now the touchdown called back. 

Osweiler 18 yard run for touchdown. Got the touchdown back. Minute left in half.

----------


## oyarde

> Bronco QB Simmian injured shoulder.  Osweiler now in.  Denver trailing 10-0 with about two minute in the half.  Denver just had a 4th down TD called back for a holding penalty. 
> 
> Denver possessions so far: Interception. Missed field goal. Punt. Now the touchdown called back. 
> 
> Osweiler 18 yard run for touchdown. Got the touchdown back. Minute left in half.


 That 18 yd TD run is top five by QB in Denver history , Tebow  ( 40 ) , ( 20 ) Bubby Brister ( 38 ) in 1998 and Elway ( 29 ) 1989 .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 13  Broncos 7 , Colts open with 12 play 54 yard drive . Frank Gore over 1k yards from scrimmage 12th consecutive year .

----------


## oyarde

Siemian dislocated left shoulder , done for the year .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Colts 13  Broncos 7 , Colts open with 12 play 54 yard drive . Frank Gore over 1k yards from scrimmage 12th consecutive year .


Colts settle for field goal. Denver answers with a TD.  Colts punt.  Denver  just scored another TD- now up 22-13. Running the ball well in the second half though the TD was a 54 yard pass play. Went for two point conversion- that is under review. Play stands. This season, Denver has been 0-8 when trailing at the half.

----------


## oyarde

IU grad Cody Latimer on the board tonight at Lucas Oil with 8 points , Colts trail 22 - 13 17 1/2 minutes to play.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Siemian dislocated left shoulder , done for the year .


He had surgery on the same shoulder after the 2016 season.  

End of third.  Colts about to punt again. 22-13.

----------


## oyarde

> He had surgery on the same shoulder after the 2016 season.  
> 
> End of third.  Colts about to punt again. 22-13.


This will be the 7th blown halftime lead this season for Colts , record is 8 , I see no reason they cannot get to that .

----------


## oyarde

Colts ball , five minutes to play , need two touchdowns to win . Colts need to run 2 minute drill and get a quick score . Denver held ball 9 1/2 minutes on last FG drive helped by Colts face mask penalty on a 3rd & 21 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

CJ Anderson over 100 yards rushing. Denver working down the clock by keeping the ball on the ground.  Added field goal after using up 9:40. 25-13.

Colts fail on fourth down on their own 45.  Ball back to Denver- about 4:00 left though probably over at this point.

----------


## oyarde

During the streak of 7 blown halftime leads  ( 14 games ) , Colts have been outscored 223 - 88 in the second half .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> During the streak of 7 blown halftime leads  ( 14 games ) , Colts have been outscored 223 - 88 in the second half .


Outscored 18-3 in the second half today.  Is that poor conditioning- players getting tired- or is it the Colts not making adjustments while the other team does?  Denver kept rotating their running backs to keep them fresh and ran a lot in the second half- 213 total rushing yards in the game. Anderson finished with 158.

----------


## oyarde

> Outscored 18-3 in the second half today.  Is that poor conditioning- players getting tired- or is it the Colts not making adjustments while the other team does?  Denver kept rotating their running backs to keep them fresh and ran a lot in the second half- 213 total rushing yards in the game. Anderson finished with 158.


When Luck went down and they had to throw Brissett  in he did not really know the offense so it was a short play book . I think it makes it easier for the opposing staffs to make adjustments and the Colts are not well coached .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Siemian dislocated left shoulder , done for the year .


They are saying sprain for now but will do an MRI in Denver tomorrow.  X-rays in Indy were negative.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> They are saying sprain for now but will do an MRI in Denver tomorrow.  X-rays in Indy were negative.


Calling it a "partial dislocation" and done for the season (Denver only has two games left anyways).  Now the question is who do you play at QB?  Top draft pick Paxton Lynch missed a good chunk of the season due to injury, got in one game- played poorly- (to be expected- he doesn't have much actual NFL game experience) and injured his ankle his first game back.  He is expected to be able to play next week. Give him a chance to get more experience (and more info to base your decision on what to do about a QB for next year)?   Or go with the experienced Osweiler who has been playing very well lately (he had a couple rougher outings too)?   Siemian has had a tendency to throw too many interceptions (he had another in the first quarter against the Colts before he was injured) and Lynch has had problems with injuries.  Do you trade for another QB in the off season?  Draft one?  Let Lynch play and if you lose you get a better pick. If you win, he gets more NFL experience. 

At least Denver doesn't have a lot invested in quarterbacks financially.  Guys like Derek Carr are getting about $25 million.  Trevor Siemien is getting about half a $million this year.  Paxton Lynch gets $450,000.  Osweiler only signed a one year deal and is getting $16 million but Bronco's share of that is only $750,000 with Cleveland owing him the other $15.2 million.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chiefs beat Chargers to get a two game lead with two games left (one game lead in overall record plus one game for tiebreaker- two head to head wins). Chargers (7-7) half a game behind Baltimore and Buffalo for the wild card.  Ravens play the winless Browns this week while the Bills get the Dolphins and Patriots after that. Chargers now face a difficult time making the playoffs. 

Patriots/ Steelers probably the biggest game for today.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers 7 Packers 0

   McCaffrey continues to earn his ducats. Rodgers is  picking up good run yardage.

----------


## phill4paul

Panther 7 Packers 7 end of first quarter.

----------


## phill4paul

2 off-sides in a row for Packers for a 1st down. Gonna need to tighten up.

----------


## phill4paul

Packers stop Panthers return. Gano makes the field goal. Panthers 10 Packers 7

----------


## phill4paul

Worley gets an interception. Panthers ball.

----------


## phill4paul

Cobb takes it in. Packers move into the lead with :26 sec to half time. Packers 14 Panthers 10.

----------


## phill4paul

For the second time this game the Packers give the Panthers a first because of penalties.

----------


## phill4paul

Olsen brings in a 30 yard TD pass. Panthers 17 Packers 14.

----------


## phill4paul

Olsen is looking good this game. It's good to see the Newton/Olsen team up again. And a hell of a one handed catch........

  Funchess in the end zone. No TD. Took a helluva hit. Panthers need him in the game.

----------


## phill4paul

The left butt cheek of Byrd brings a challenge by the Panthers against ref rule. Overturned . TD for Panthers.

Panthers 24 Packers 14

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers are running away. 31 to Packers 14 in the fourth.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings up  34 - 0 , put Bridgewater in , first pass is intercepted , Cincy scores .

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers handling business. Funny hearing the announcers who were slobbering Rodgers knob, making excuses for him now.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Vikings up  34 - 0 , put Bridgewater in , first pass is intercepted , Cincy scores .


Looks like they will finally clinch their division.  Could have done it last week.

----------


## phill4paul

Lol. I just told my baby that if I were writing the script the Packers would get the ball back and it would go tie into OT. and the Packers just recovered a on side kick. Lol.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Fumble.  Panthers should be able to run out the clock- no GB timeouts left.

Aaron Rodgers- three TD but three INTs.

Eagles/ Giants going down to the end of the game. Giants 4th and goal on the six down by five.   About a minute left.

False start- now back to the eleven yardline.  

Eagles stop- incomplete pass. Just need to run the clock out.  Giants still have three time outs which will slow it down.

Were able to force punt. Ball on own 27 but only 13 seconds left.

----------


## phill4paul

Lol. I'm wrong again. Carolina gets the ball back on a fumble. Game over. 

  Panthers 31 Packers 24

  Panthers move into top of NFC south with 10-4. Play offs are not out of their reach if they don't lose anyone. Olsen is back and that is a great positive. 

  Keep pounding!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Jacksonville clinches playoff spot. Buffalo and Baltimore win to stay game ahead of Chargers in wild card- Buffalo has tiebreaker for now. Eagles could have clinched home field had the Vikings lost.  Still guarantee a first round bye with their win today. Saints win to keep lead in their division but don't clinch yet.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Rams beating up on Seattle- up 27-0 in first half.

Make that 34-0 at the half. Seahawks have 59 total yards.  Ram's Gurley has 144 yards rushing and three TDs in the first half.

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens not really wanting that last NFC playoff spot looks like .

----------


## oyarde

22 minutes to play , Rams 40 Seachickens 0 .

----------


## oyarde

Seattle has 64 yards and has given up 6 sacks with 22 minutes to play

----------


## Zippyjuan

Steelers starting to pull away vs New England.  It was back and forth for a while.  Pats could have tied it at 17 all but missed the extra point.  Steelers get an interception in New England territory and score a touchdown.  Pats just punted the ball back to Pittsburgh- trailing 24-16.

Le'Von Bell over 100 yards rushing at end of the 3rd quarter.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Pats almost always seem to find a way to pull things out.  After not doing much they got the ball with about two minutes left in the game and just scored a go-ahead touchdown with a minute left. Steelers need to go 79 yards with one time out and 53 seconds.

Wild finish coming!  First play went for 69 yards! Field goal to tie or TD for the win.  Touchdown!  Still 28 seconds left and extra point try.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers get this TD they are #1 seed .

----------


## Zippyjuan

TD was reversed by officials. Then third down pass was intercepted in the end zone.  Pats win.

This leaves an opening for Jacksonville.  If they win both of their final two games (49ers and Titans) and Steelers lose one of theirs, (OK- that is the Texans and Cleveland so probably NOT gonna happen), Jacksonville would get the bye and the #2 seed.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers at home , lay down in the fourth , break out the Ju Ju with under a minute  and then 6 yards out from game winner give it back .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Steelers at home , lay down in the fourth , break out the Ju Ju with under a minute  and then 6 yards out from game winner give it back .


Even a field goal would have sent it into OT. They were in control until those last two minutes. Had the ball for ten minutes more than the Pats.   You can never rule out New England.

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens lay down for a game , Steelers lay down for the Fourth , Baltimore could be one of the worst ever playoff teams and the Giants disappoint .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Saints and Panthers tied 10-4 atop their division.  Don't play each other but do have the exact same two teams left to play- Tampa Bay and Atlanta. If Atlanta beats both (and wins tomorrow vs Tampa Bay), then the Falcons win the division. Falcons beat the Saints last week and face them again next week.

----------


## oyarde

> Saints and Panthers tied 10-4 atop their division.  Don't play each other but do have the exact same two teams left to play- Tampa Bay and Atlanta. If Atlanta beats both (and wins tomorrow vs Tampa Bay), then the Falcons win the division. Falcons beat the Saints last week and face them again next week.


At this point , I figure Falcons to be last NFC Playoff team .

----------


## phill4paul

> Saints and Panthers tied 10-4 atop their division.  Don't play each other but do have the exact same two teams left to play- Tampa Bay and Atlanta. If Atlanta beats both (and wins tomorrow vs Tampa Bay), then the Falcons win the division. Falcons beat the Saints last week and face them again next week.


  I don't see that happening.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Steelers at home , lay down in the fourth , break out the Ju Ju with under a minute  and then 6 yards out from game winner give it back .


Steelers got totally robbed.  Ok, you wanna say that Jesse James' catch was not a catch and TD??  Ok - we'll disagree on that.  But no interference on the interception?!!  Yeah, not buying it.  Hell, Bryant had to catch an earlier TD with one hand because the DB was holding his other arm - the whole damned time - and no yellow...

F'n Patriots...  NFL just makes up new rules for them.

----------


## oyarde

> Steelers got totally robbed.  Ok, you wanna say that Jesse James' catch was not a catch and TD??  Ok - we'll disagree on that.  But no interference on the interception?!!  Yeah, not buying it.  Hell, Bryant had to catch an earlier TD with one hand because the DB was holding his other arm - the whole damned time - and no yellow...
> 
> F'n Patriots...  NFL just makes up new rules for them.


I think they got robbed as well . Most likely will get another chance in the AFC Championship .

----------


## CaptUSA

> I think they got robbed as well . Most likely will get another chance in the AFC Championship .

----------


## phill4paul

Jerry Richardson just announced he will sell the Panthers after the end of the season.

----------


## Zippyjuan

"Did not survive the ground"?  He had control of the ball when the ball broke the plane.  That should have counted as a TD.




But according to their rules:  http://www.espn.com/blog/nflnation/p...call-was-right




> "A player who goes to the ground in the process of attempting to secure possession of a loose ball (with or without contact by an opponent) must maintain control of the ball until *after* his initial contact with the ground, whether in the field of play or the end zone. If he loses control of the ball, and the ball touches the ground before he regains control, there is no possession.
> 
> "A player is considered to be going to the ground if he does not remain upright long enough to demonstrate that he is clearly a runner."


Old rule was "the ground cannot cause a fumble"- if you have control up until the point you hit the ground, it is good.  

Controversial call in the Panthers game too- this one ruled a touchdown.

----------


## ghengis86

Fox racks up another double digit loss season. Think he's something like 13-33 over the last four years. Monsters of the Midway looking to do some house cleaning after the season (why bother now?)

----------


## Keith and stuff

> F'n Patriots...  NFL just makes up new rules for them.


Trump. Nice the Patriots have been nearly the best team for many years, the NFL makes up new rules to punish the Patriots. Like delegate.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And the referees throw at least two close games today. Pittsburgh and Oakland screwed.

"Let me loosely fold this piece of paper 4 times, and if does not fit, you must acquit."

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


Rule 52(c): Patriots will not be eligible to fumble or turnover the ball within the last 2 minutes of any elimination game. #TuckRule

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And the referees throw at least two close games today. Pittsburgh and Oakland screwed.
> 
> "Let me loosely fold this piece of paper 4 times, and if does not fit, you must acquit."


That was the strangest thing I have seen at a football game.

----------


## asurfaholic

Thomas Davis suspended 2 games for his hit on Adams

----------


## oyarde

I did not expect the Panthers to be for sale .

----------


## phill4paul

> I did not expect the Panthers to be for sale .


  Nobody expects the Sexual Harassment Inquisition!

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are , Diddy , Curry , Kaepernick and Danke are putting together an offer on the Panthers

----------


## phill4paul

> Rumors are , Diddy , Curry , Kaepernick and Danke are putting together an offer on the Panthers


   Everyone is in a tizzy. "They are gonna move the Panthers!!!!!" It's not gonna happen. First it's not a one state team. It is the Carolina Panthers. Not the North Carolina Panthers, nor the South Carolina Panthers. The team is situated close to the border in a progressive city with ample public transportation. It is a banking city and their sponsorship covers a lot of the cost. Their attendance is holding despite the Kaepernick kerfuffle. The Panthers aren't going anywhere.

----------


## oyarde

Rumor is Packers put Rodgers on IR , done for year. I left Diddy a message this morning . Once he buys Panthers I would be interested in defensive line coach in absentia .

----------


## oyarde

If the Packers get beat in Green Bay Sat by the Vikings they will have fallen to 4 - 5 at home against NFC North opponents in the past three seasons . End of the mystique  . Vikings have won 3 of last four meetings .Earlier this year by 13 points and are 10 point favorites Sat .

----------


## Danke

> Rumors are , Diddy , Curry , Kaepernick and Danke are putting together an offer on the Panthers


Any tax breaks if we domicile them on your reservation?   “The Injun Givers” would be a catchy name for the team.

----------


## oyarde

> Any tax breaks if we domicile them on your reservation?   “The Injun Givers” would be a catchy name for the team.


Excellent idea . We can force the mayor to get us designation for reservation and tax abatement at present site . They will do it , they will be desperate to keep it as is .

----------


## asurfaholic

Lol at the notion that Diddy is even serious about this. Hes just a clown looking for attention. Maybe he wants to but hes not a 2B in assets type of rich guy.

And besides, does it even need to be said? JR is old school, part of his allegations against him are racial in nature. Diddy can make an offer if he wants lolZ

----------


## oyarde

> Lol at the notion that Diddy is even serious about this. He’s just a clown looking for attention. Maybe he wants to but he’s not a 2B in assets type of rich guy.
> 
> And besides, does it even need to be said? JR is old school, part of his allegations against him are racial in nature. Diddy can make an offer if he wants lolZ


Thats why they are bringing Danke in , token white boy . Irresistible charm and boyish good looks .

----------


## asurfaholic

> Thats why they are bringing Danke in , token white boy . Irresistible charm and boyish good looks .


My advise would be to wear skinny jeans. Just sayin

----------


## Zippyjuan

Diddy is worth about $280 million but the Panthers are worth an estimated $2.3 billion.  He can't do it by himself. 

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/new...190696649.html




> *Diddy, Kaepernick recruiting investors for serious bid to buy Panthers, report says*
> 
> Rapper Sean “Diddy” Combs was serious about trying to buy the Carolina Panthers and is meeting with potential investors in hopes of “shaping a prospective ownership group,” reports Yahoo! Sports, citing multiple sources.
> 
> The deal will involve controversial former NFL quarterback Colin Kaepernick, says Charles Robinson, the NFL columnist for Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Combs said on Sunday that he hoped to purchase an NFL team shortly after Panthers owner Jerry Richardson announced he would put his share of the franchise up for sale at the end of the season. It was widely believed Diddy wasn’t serious, particularly after Kaepernick suggested via Twitter that the two could partner on the bid.
> 
> However, Kaepernick has already begun reaching out to a handful of business leaders, venture capitalists and sports icons to discuss an ownership group, said Yahoo! Sports. The site said Combs and Kaepernick have a “shared vision” about creating an ownership group that more closely represents the racial makeup of the league’s players, which is about 70 percent African-American.
> ...

----------


## oyarde

As a Vikings fan soon to be Diddy's defensive line coach I support Kaepernick at QB for the Panthers . This should get my D line lots of work so I can see how good they are and remove the Panthers as a threat to my Vikings . I decline to be interviewed for the Giants GM . Rumors are McMahon intends to revive the XFL , so I plan to offer to also coach the Las Vegas cheerleaders . Much better job than Giants GM .

----------


## oyarde

Big game Sun will be Atlanta @ New Orleans .

----------


## asurfaholic

> Big game Sun will be Atlanta @ New Orleans .


Thats only part of the equation. As it stands right now any of the 3 NFCS contenders could either finish #2 seed or miss the playoffs entirely.

Very interesting scenarios, but my point is that the Panthers - Bucs game is equally interesting/ important in the playoff battle. Its a huge game not because Im a panther fan, but because both games have very significant ramifications in the standings battle.

----------


## otherone

> However, Kaepernick has already begun reaching out to a handful of business leaders, venture capitalists and sports icons to discuss an ownership group, said Yahoo! Sports. The site said Combs and Kaepernick have a “shared vision” about creating an ownership group that more closely represents the racial makeup of the league’s players, which is about 70 percent African-American.

----------


## oyarde

Raiders last went to Philly in 2005 , Raiders lead 10 - 6 at half .At end of Third quarter McNabb throws a TD to RB Westbrook to put the Eagles up 20 - 10 . Raiders tie game at 20 with two minutes to go on second TD pass from Collins. Eagles kick game winning FG with 9 seconds remaining . Eagles win three in a row , lose 8 of last 10 dropping to 6 -10 after winning 4 consecutive NFC East crowns .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Raiders last went to Philly in 2005 , Raiders lead 10 - 6 at half .At end of Third quarter McNabb throws a TD to RB Westbrook to put the Eagles up 20 - 10 . Raiders tie game at 20 with two minutes to go on second TD pass from Collins. Eagles kick game winning FG with 9 seconds remaining . Eagles win three in a row , lose 8 of last 10 dropping to 6 -10 after winning 4 consecutive NFC East crowns .


McNabb was banged up that year. He played and started in 9 games.  Mike McMahon and Koy Detmer saw action. That year, in 207 pass attempts McMahon threw 5 TDs to his teammates and 4 TDs to the opponent.

----------


## oyarde

Today we have Texas Tech - South Florida , Colts - ravens , Vikings - packers .

----------


## oyarde

Luckless Colts are two TD underdogs  at what looks to be one of the worst playoff teams ever .

----------


## oyarde

Rams are one TD favorites at Titans . I am thinking of taking Rams to cover .

----------


## oyarde

Colts two missed FG's in first half haunting them now as they trail 16 - 10 . Six minutes left in the Third , Colts about to receive punt .

----------


## oyarde

Colts TY Hilton moves into fourth all time on Colts reception list with 428 ,  ( Dallas Clark at 426 )

----------


## oyarde

Up to Colts defense now . They trail by a TD with 4 1/2 to go and two timeouts . Have to get the ball back without giving up a score .

----------


## oyarde

Colts on baltimore 17 , two minutes to play , no timeouts , trail by 7 .

----------


## oyarde

That is quite a bit of  contact by the defender on that fourth down pass to TY , no flag in baltimore .

----------


## oyarde

Old Crow ( baltimore ) does not cover the spread of course . They are not good enough to beat a bad team like the Colts by that much . Oyarde wins again .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 10 packers 0 end of one .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like the Vikings could be using  the second string Tight End as the second string Long Snapper here in the second half .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 13 packers 0 , 16 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 16 packers 0 . Nice tune up for the Vikings Defense . Two interceptions , one sack and held them on downs three times . Close out the season at home against the Bears before a first round bye in playoffs  . Vikings defense giving up 16 points a game avg .

----------


## asurfaholic

What a boring day of football.

----------


## Danke

> Vikings 16 packers 0 . Nice tune up for the Vikings Defense . Two interceptions , one sack and held them on downs three times . Close out the season at home against the Bears before a first round bye in playoffs  .


First shut out vs. Packers since 1971.

----------


## oyarde

> First shut out vs. Packers since 1971.


First time we shut anyone out since 1993 I think ( two that season, Bucs at home and at Lions , also only gave up 9 to Redskins at RFK and 7 to Bears at home ). Pretty tough to shut out a modern NFL team . Colts and Broncos were shutout this season for the first time in around two dozen years .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

There once was a QB named Tony,
He played ball and earned all his mowney,
Then he got fired,
Though they said he retired,
And now we're all stuck with this phony.

----------


## oyarde

> What a boring day of football.


Today , pretty much . Unless maybe for Bengals fans .

----------


## Keith and stuff

The Patriots, the most libertarian inspired team, is still the best football team. That's something everyone here may celebrate.

----------


## oyarde

Pats , not even the second best team in football .

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Pats , not even the second best team in football .


Not only is it the team that celebrates the American Revolution, it is the best team of the decade.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> There once was a QB named Tony,
> He played ball and earned all his mowney,
> Then he got fired,
> Though they said he retired,
> And now we're all stuck with this phony.


Seahawks had more penalty yards than net offensive yards and Dallas still couldn't beat them. (142 penalty yards, 136 yards total net offense)

----------


## oyarde

Raiders need to buck up and give Oyarde a victory .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Seahawks had more penalty yards than net offensive yards and Dallas still couldn't beat them. (142 penalty yards, 136 yards total net offense)


Dink Dunk Dak needs replacing.

...this isn't Cleveland. 

Give me a $#@!ing break.

----------


## oyarde

Raiders need to make this count and get one on the board here .

----------


## oyarde

If the Raiders throw this game . There is no way I can believe it is not intentional .

----------


## oyarde

Pretty apparent Carr , Lynch, Washington and Richards in on it ....... Probably should start with a one year ban . On the last play , they even ensured Philly covered the spread . Shameless

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Raiders need to make this count and get one on the board here .


Why? Pretty much a useless team. A terrible, warm weather only team. It is one of the worst playing one of the best. Why would it win?

----------


## oyarde

Philly no longer looks a threat to win the NFC .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Pretty apparent Carr , Lynch, Washington and Richards in on it ....... Probably should start with a one year ban . On the last play , they even ensured Philly covered the spread . Shameless


The final interception by the Eagles would never be called a reception if it was an offensive receiver making the "catch". They would say it hit the ground before he had control.

----------


## oyarde

> The final interception by the Eagles would never be called a reception if it was an offensive receiver making the "catch". They would say it hit the ground before he had control.


Chargers start as 10 point favorites over Raiders . I think I might check to see what the under is .

----------


## oyarde

Dallas a one point favorite at Philly . I will check the under there too .

----------


## oyarde

I predict today Carr will come out and take the blame for the loss and stop just short of saying he threw the game . But I know what he did .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Seahawks had more penalty yards than net offensive yards and Dallas still couldn't beat them. (142 penalty yards, 136 yards total net offense)


Turnovers and points off of turnovers.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 14 Bears 0 , Bears 38 yards offense , 72 yards penalties .

----------


## oyarde

Two minutes to half , Bears have -3 rushing yards . Vikings ball , Vikings lead 16 - 7 on two rushing touchdowns and a safety . Bears have one offensive TD against Vikings this season ( 6 quarters ).

----------


## oyarde

Vikings miss 55 yd FG at the Half . Bears 1 first down ,  - 1 rushing yards for the half .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles 0 Cowboys 0 . Half

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Eagles 0 Cowboys 0 . Half


Must have been a boring game.  Final- six nothing, Dallas.  One score- a fourth quarter TD but they missed the extra point.  

Steelers, Vikings, Patriots clinching first round byes.  Cleveland completes their perfect season- ends #1 (draft pick).  They also will have the #4 pick due to a trade. Giants will pick #2 and Colts #3.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings win 23 - 10 behind a great defensive effort and an improving running attack , cover the spread. Finish 13 - 3 and a first round bye before a home playoff game . Colts win 22 - 13 , probably hurt them a bit on the draft board . Browns fail to win . Eagles lose to Cowboys 0 - 6 . Nate Sudfeld , third string Philly QB looked to be toughest player on the field there . Tough day to be a Redskins or Packers fan .

----------


## oyarde

Big game now is Panthers - Falcons .

----------


## oyarde

Edge still to Falcons at home . Tied 7 - 7 at Half . Panthers one great play in the entire half was a third and 23 catch by  Bersin for a 1st down . Panthers undeserving of that play having cut Bersin five times in his career .

----------


## euphemia

We are actually watching the Titans today.  They need an offensive line, big time.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> We are actually watching the Titans today.  They need an offensive line, big time.


At least they are winning- which would erase the Charger's shot at the Wild Card spot.  Denver needs some good linemen too (and probably a couple more good players).  They are losing at home against KC's second and third string players.  Going for the draft pick?

----------


## oyarde

> At least they are winning- which would erase the Charger's shot at the Wild Card spot.  Denver needs some good linemen too (and probably a couple more good players).  They are losing at home against KC's second and third string players.  Going for the draft pick?


Yeah , I figured Chargers win and Titans lose today .

----------


## euphemia

> At least they are winning- which would erase the Charger's shot at the Wild Card spot.  Denver needs some good linemen too (and probably a couple more good players).  They are losing at home against KC's second and third string players.  Going for the draft pick?


We love Derrick Henry.  He is wonderful, but he can’t do it all.

----------


## Zippyjuan

If things hold up as they are, Bills will get the last AFC Wild Card spot.  They lead Miami 22-3 and Ravens trail Bengals 24- 17.

Seahawks need to win and have Atlanta lose for them to get in.  Atlanta leads by nine and Seahawks trail by seven.

Seattle just tied up their game.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Saints lose so they need the Falcons to win to secure their division title.  They will at least be wild card. 

Atlanta wins. They are in the playoffs.  Panthers will be wild card. 

Ravens moved ahead in their game- up by three with two minutes.  If they hold on, they will be a wild card team- if not, the Bills get it. Bengals have the ball near mid-field.

Denver made things interesting.  Down by 14 in the fourth quarter, the tied it up. KC kicked a field goal with :04 remaining to win.

Bengals were 4th and 12 from their own 49 yard line- no timeouts and about 50 seconds left. Scored a TD.  Extra point puts them up by four wit 44 seconds remaining. Ravens need to go 73 yards. Ravens 4th and 14 deep in own territory.  Pass complete for 13 yards.  Game over.

Bills make the playoffs for the first time in 17 years.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Playoff Teams: 

AFC-
New England
Pittsburgh
Jacksonville
Kansas City
Tennessee
Buffalo

NFC- 
Philadelphia
Minnesota
Los Angeles Rams
New Orleans
Carolina
Atlanta

----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## Zippyjuan

Raiders start off the end of year Coach's Firings getting rid of Jack Del Rio.  Said to want John Gruden. Colts fired Chuck Pagano despite winning their final game.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Well the Browns went 0-16.  I have to wonder what this team would look like if Art Modell never took the team to Baltimore.

----------


## oyarde

> Raiders start off the end of year Coach's Firings getting rid of Jack Del Rio.  Said to want John Gruden. Colts fired Chuck Pagano despite winning their final game.


Personally , I like Chuck very much . He just is not good at what he does . Raiders got problems and Del Rio was not one of them so I expect them to be another under achiever next season . Colts & Browns will be better . That is assuming Colts get someone better than Pagano , the reason he was still there is they were not confident they could . The GM is worse than him even .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm glad Pagano is gone.  Should have never been HC in the first place.  Would have liked it if Arians stayed the HC after Pagano had to step away due to his cancer.  Could you imagine what Arians would have done with Manning and Luck?

----------


## oyarde

Browns avg margin of loss was 11 I think .

----------


## oyarde

If the Chargers had gotten in , the AFC playoffs would not be such a bore . There are two contenders .

----------


## oyarde

Lions and Bear dump coaches.

----------


## Keith and stuff

The most pro-liberty team in the nation in in position to go to the Super Bowl again. Libertarians around the country must be cheering.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> If the Chargers had gotten in , the AFC playoffs would not be such a bore . There are two contenders .


Had they beaten KC, they would have been in. That was the moment their season ended.

Denver says they are keeping their coach at least one more year.   They have a lot of work to do in the off- season.  They did manage to move up to the fifth overall pick in the draft. Last time they had a top ten pick they took Vaughn Miller (#2 pick in 2011).

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The most pro-liberty team in the nation in in position to go to the Super Bowl again. Libertarians around the country must be cheering.


You mean those guys they named that freedom loving Spy on Citizens act for?

----------


## phill4paul

Time Carolina found a new quarterback. Cam can run pretty good but he has a problem throwing the ball straight into the opposing teams hands.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Andy Daltons Foundation is getting 17 dollar donations from Bills fans .

----------


## Keith and stuff

> You mean those guys they named that freedom loving Spy on Citizens act for?


You might want to rewatch The Patriot or read a book on the founding of The United States of America

----------


## Danke

Will the Vikings make it to the Super Bowl?  If they do, I’ll let Oyarde pitch his teepee in my back yard to attend.

----------


## oyarde

> Will the Vikings make it to the Super Bowl?  If they do, I’ll let Oyarde pitch his teepee in my back yard to attend.


I think this is the best shot they have . Be nice to win one , I watched the other four .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Packers will need Def Coord and GM . They can have the Colts GM . I look at Lions dumping Coach as a mistake , but as a Vikings fan it is OK .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Raiders got problems and Del Rio was not one of them so I expect them to be another under achiever next season .


The Raiders never recovered from the protests. They need a full house cleaning. Cooper and Crabtree should have been demoted early in the season. Beast-mode turned into nothingbutadistraction-mode. Defense was lame.




> Derek Carr out due to back injury for the Raiders. If rumors about O-line allowing sacks because of protests is true, they probably just threw away the entire season.

----------


## oyarde

Saints are one  TD favorites at home against the Panthers. Winner goes to Minnesota as an underdog. Saints - Vikings would be week one repeat . Saints are a better team now I think now , Vikings Defense though is tuned in .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Rams are also one TD favorites at home against defending NFC champion Falcons .

----------


## Danke

> I think this is the best shot they have . Be nice to win one , I watched the other four .


Still some nose bleed tickets left, only around $4000 each.

----------


## oyarde

> Still some nose bleed tickets left, only around $4000 each.


I saw that price . I am gonna catch this one at the bar .

----------


## oyarde

KC 9 point favorites . Titans not good enough to stay within 9 of a good team on the road . So we shall see .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like , KC , not very good . Outscored 19 - 0 second half at home by a team with 9 wins who gave up more points than they scored this season .

----------


## oyarde

I am picking the Chargers to win the AFC West next season. Rams have about 50 yards of offense with about 7minutes to half .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Looks like , KC , not very good . Outscored 19 - 0 second half at home by a team with 9 wins who gave up more points than they scored this season .


Travis Kelce was knocked out of the line-up, and KC falls apart. Thus ends the career of Alex Smith.

----------


## euphemia

> KC 9 point favorites . Titans not good enough to stay within 9 of a good team on the road . So we shall see .


KC didn’t cover the spread.  

Or score enough to beat the Titans.  Mariota and Henry put it together.

----------


## oyarde

It was a good season for the rams . Over now .

----------


## oyarde

So . no  advantage to home field today .

----------


## oyarde

AFC continues to look unimpressive today . Jacksonville will be going to Steelers after beating Bills 10 - 3

----------


## oyarde

Saints up two scores with 5 minutes to go .

----------


## oyarde

With four minutes to go , there are 4 100 yard receivers in this game . Saints ball leading 31 - 26 .

----------


## oyarde

2 1/2 to go , still Saints ball , Carolina only one timeout remaining .

----------


## oyarde

Peppers with the third down stop . Carolina will have about 1 1/2 minutes and no timeouts after Saints punt from midfield .

----------


## oyarde

Saints win 31 - 26 with 45 yards rushing on 19 attempts ,will go to Vikings .

----------


## phill4paul

> Saints win 31 - 26 with 45 yards rushing on 19 attempts ,will go to Vikings .


  I didn't think the Panthers could pull it off. I can't blame the loss on Cam this time. Receivers couldn't receive, offensive line couldn't give Cam any time and the defense couldn't get inside the pocket. Brees had all the time in the world. That said, Cam just doesn't play well under pressure. I think it's time for Carolina to get rid of Anderson and find themselves an up and comer to light a fire under Cams ass and let him know that he ain't Superman.

----------


## oyarde

> I didn't think the Panthers could pull it off. I can't blame the loss on Cam this time. Receivers couldn't receive, offensive line couldn't give Cam any time and the defense couldn't get inside the pocket. Brees had all the time in the world. That said, Cam just doesn't play well under pressure. I think it's time for Carolina to get rid of Anderson and find themselves an up and comer to light a fire under Cams ass and let him know that he ain't Superman.


I thought it was interesting that New Orleans made no attempt to run and just knew they would have that kind of time to throw the ball . Divisional games are tough playoff games because of playing ea other twice already .

----------


## phill4paul

> I thought it was interesting that New Orleans made no attempt to run and just knew they would have that kind of time to throw the ball . Divisional games are tough playoff games because of playing ea other twice already .


  It's not like Carolina has a crappy defense. They just absolutely positively were outplayed by the Saints offensive line and could not get inside to put pressure on Brees.

----------


## asurfaholic

Im still scratching my head over that intentional grounding call. I know one penalty doesnt win or lose a game. Just like the drop in the end zone early in the game isnt the only deciding factor..... it just would be nice to have a little consistency or some sort of review of the penalties that can totally influence a game.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I was surprised to see the Saints go for it on fourth down near the 50 with two minutes left.  They had the lead and if they punted the ball out of bounds could have penned the Panthers deep in their own territory.  Failing gives the Panthers the ball at midfield with plenty of time to score another touchdown (especially given how quickly they scored on their previous possession).  Fortunately for the Saints, the "intentional grounding" happened and then the sack.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I’m still scratching my head over that intentional grounding call. I know one penalty doesn’t win or lose a game. Just like the drop in the end zone early in the game isn’t the only deciding factor..... it just would be nice to have a little consistency or some sort of review of the penalties that can totally influence a game.


He was definitely still in the pocket when he threw it and there was no receiver anyplace close.  What killed them was not just the loss of down but the time run off the clock.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I wanna see Tennesse upset New England.

----------


## euphemia

> I wanna see Tennesse upset New England.


You and me, both.  The Mariota-Henry dynamic has started to gel.

Just pointing out that Mariota turned 24 in Octorber and Henry just turned 24 last week.  That's a lot of youth against an aging Brady.  Tennessee has a lot of holes on the line, but there is something about Mariota's determination that really brings out a different side of his game.

----------


## oyarde

> I wanna see Tennesse upset New England.


Would make me happy , problem is though that they would have to score a bunch of points .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I was surprised to see the Saints go for it on fourth down near the 50 with two minutes left.  They had the lead and if they punted the ball out of bounds could have penned the Panthers deep in their own territory.  Failing gives the Panthers the ball at midfield with plenty of time to score another touchdown (especially given how quickly they scored on their previous possession).  Fortunately for the Saints, the "intentional grounding" happened and then the sack.


It was a horse$#@! call and it almost cost his team. Make The Panthers go 85-90 yards with ~1:53 left and no timeouts.

----------


## euphemia

> Would make me happy , problem is though that they would have to score a bunch of points .


Tennessee knows how to score.  And they know they only have to score more points than NE.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Panthers fired their offensive coordinator Mike Shula as well as their QB coach.  Their defensive coordinator has been interviewing with other teams but hasn't quit yet.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Cleveland had a parade to celebrate their perfect season.  http://www.cleveland.com/browns/inde...ect_seaso.html

----------


## oyarde

Vikings - Saints will be the game of the best  NFC teams .

----------


## oyarde

> Cleveland had a parade to celebrate their perfect season.  http://www.cleveland.com/browns/inde...ect_seaso.html


Seems like if I recall they have a bunch of high draft picks coming .

----------


## oyarde

Which team do you think drafts that dud USC QB ?

----------


## oyarde

> Panthers fired their offensive coordinator Mike Shula as well as their QB coach.  Their defensive coordinator has been interviewing with other teams but hasn't quit yet.


I do not see that that helps them next yr . Saints & Falcons will still be very good and Panthers will be running a new offense when the personnel were specifically formed around the old offense players skill sets .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Seems like if I recall they have a bunch of high draft picks coming .


First and fourth overall.

----------


## phill4paul

> I do not see that that helps them next yr . Saints & Falcons will still be very good and Panthers will be running a new offense when the personnel were specifically formed around the old offense players skill sets .


Mike Shula is now out as offensive coordinator as is quarterbacks coack Ken Dorsey. Will be interesting to see the new choices and how it changes the Panthers game.

----------


## oyarde

> Mike Shula is now out as offensive coordinator as is quarterbacks coack Ken Dorsey. Will be interesting to see the new choices and how it changes the Panthers game.


Rumors are they are taking Norv Turner , while I personally like the guy , I see it as no improvement at all .

----------


## oyarde

My picks for the weekend are Pats , Steelers , Falcons & Vikings .

----------


## oyarde

Halftime Falcons 10 Eagles 9 . Philly two turnovers and a missed XP .

----------


## oyarde

15 minutes to play , Falcons ball , trailing 12 - 10 . I have seen nothing to make me think the winner of the Vikings - Saints game is at risk

----------


## oyarde

Falcons , First 7 Goal inside the 9 , could not get it in . Eagles defense holds . Eagles win 15 - 10 .

----------


## euphemia

Brady never caught his own pass before, and you can take that to the bank.

----------


## euphemia

Tennesse 7, New England 0.

----------


## oyarde

Titans have to answer now , down 14 - 7 they cannot give it back to pats and risk going down 21 - 7 by Half

----------


## euphemia

Getting a bit nervous here.  I ate all the blue M&Ms from my bag.

----------


## euphemia

Tennessee doesn't have anything more to lose, so I think they will take some chances.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And New England gets away with a critical face mask...

----------


## euphemia

People keep saying Brady isn't getting pressure, but he really is.  If you watch, he's not planting before he passes.  Everything is in the air or off his back foot.  That says he's getting pressure and his primary targets are not open.  

That's not wishful thinking.  That's a fact.  Pats may win, but the Titans are applying strong pressure in very subtle ways.

----------


## euphemia

I don't know much about football, and I don't watch much, but does it look like Brady's body language seems a bit anxious.  He's sitting on a 14 point lead and his team is playing well.  Somehow it just seems like Brady should be playing a bit more relaxed.

----------


## oyarde

Titans scored at 1:14 in the First , NE then scored 35 points , Titans score again at 1:55 in the Fourth . Game was over at halftime as expected .

----------


## oyarde

Go Vikings ! Win one for Oyarde .

----------


## euphemia

I would be less bothered if it was almost any other team.  I really do not like Tom Brady.  Or the Patriots.  Neither he nor the organization seem to have a lot of integrity.  FTR I said the same thing about the Titans when Jeff Fisher was coach with McNair, Young, Jones, Haynesworth, etc....

I can't say the loss is unexpected, although the msm is suggesting Brady had help from the refs. Link Whatever.  We are done watching for the season.  If the Titans had not made the playoffs, we wouldn't have watched the last two games.

----------


## oyarde

> I would be less bothered if it was almost any other team.  I really do not like Tom Brady.  
> 
> I can't say the loss is unexpected, although the msm is suggesting Brady had help from the refs.  Whatever.  We are done watching for the season.  If the Titans had not made the playoffs, we wouldn't have watched the last two games.


Where I live most people are Colts fans , there is no team here disliked as much as the Patriots .

----------


## oyarde

Steelers trail by 7 , 35 - 28 , with 9 minutes to play . Difference in the game is Bens fumble returned for a TD .

----------


## ghengis86

Terrible onside try by Pitt. Oh well, I want Jags to win anyway.

----------


## oyarde

> Terrible onside try by Pitt. Oh well, I want Jags to win anyway.


Not a good plan on the onside kick , it and the two steeler turnovers negate the home field advantage and someplace in florida wins 45 - 42 .

----------


## oyarde

Diggs should be open every play .

----------


## euphemia

> Where I live most people are Colts fans , there is no team here disliked as much as the Patriots .


Thanks for that.  We are just hearing Mariota has a strained quad.  That would certainly affect his mobility.  In any case, they have had a taste and hopefully the off season will give them a chance to build on what they have.

----------


## oyarde

Saints have three plays over 10 yards  , none over 22 . Three minutes to Half Vikings 17 Saints 0 . Go Vikings !

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 6 of 8 on third down , Saints 0- 4 on third down . Both teams 1 missed FG . Vikings 17 Saints 0 at Half . Vikings have won last 23 games when leading by 17 . Saints are 1-34 in Brees - Payton era when trailing by 17 .  Go Vikings !

----------


## oyarde

Vikings ball to open the Third .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings burn half the Third quarter on opening 45 yard drive to Saints 30 converting two 3rd and ones . Still 17 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings need to answer on this drive , 13 minutes to play and Saints have cut the Viking lead to 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 20 Saints 14 ten minutes to play , that missed FG before Half for the Vikings hurts right now as it would be a two score lead at 9 points . Saints have no challenges , only one timeout .

----------


## oyarde

Three minutes to play , three timeouts , Vikings need one score of any type to win .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings lead 23 - 21 , 1:29 to play ,

----------


## oyarde

Saints cannot cover Diggs as the Great Oyarde has said . Vikings 29 Saints 24 .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Insane final minutes of that game.

----------


## oyarde

> Insane final minutes of that game.


Proper use of timeouts by Coach Zimmer saved just enough time to allow a chance for a Vikings victory . They were on about own 40 with about thirty seconds and a timeout remaining . I am sure he was thinking get the thirty yards and kick the game winner . We will take the TD though

----------


## oyarde

A lot of points in that Steeler - Jags game today , highest point total for a non wild card game . Jags go to the armpit of America . Good luck Jags !

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm dissapointed the Saints lost.  I wanted to see a Brady Brees matchup in the SB.

And what the hell was up with that DB?  It looked like he didn't even want to tackle Diggs.  I don't want to believe NFL games are rigged but that was just fishy.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm dissapointed the Saints lost.  I wanted to see a Brady Brees matchup in the SB.
> 
> And what the hell was up with that DB?  It looked like he didn't even want to tackle Diggs.  I don't want to believe NFL games are rigged but that was just fishy.


Diggs cannot be caught . At 16 he ran a 4.43 40 yard dash a 12 second 100 meters and a 200 in 22.3 . His last two years in high school netted him 1580 yards receiving and 31 touchdowns and 3 rushing TD's .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have receivers that at best , most teams can probably cover one of in Thielen , Diggs , Rudolph and Wright .

----------


## Danke

Might have to watch the last quarter again.  What a game.

----------


## oyarde

> Might have to watch the last quarter again.  What a game.


Well , they will not be popular in Vegas from here on out . They did not kick  the extra point after that last touchdown ( took a knee ) , which means they failed to cover the 5 1/2 point spread . Had they kicked it they won by 6 .

----------


## oyarde

I think I should send Vikings DE Brian Robison a beer . He was on the team for the 2009 OT loss to the saints in the NFC Championship game . Vikings would have won that Superbowl easily as the saints did .

----------


## oyarde

> Might have to watch the last quarter again.  What a game.


The last quarter was horrible , but I did re watch the last series about three times last night . That would be my suggestion . 21 points beats the Eagles and sends us to the Superbowl , homegame .

----------


## Madison320

> People keep saying Brady isn't getting pressure, but he really is.  If you watch, he's not planting before he passes.  Everything is in the air or off his back foot.  That says he's getting pressure and his primary targets are not open.  
> 
> That's not wishful thinking.  That's a fact.  Pats may win, but the Titans are applying strong pressure in very subtle ways.


What amazes me about Brady is the pocket will be collapsing all around him, but somehow, with no room, his arm magically comes vertically up out of a pile of people and the ball launches out to the receiver.

----------


## euphemia

> What amazes me about Brady is the pocket will be collapsing all around him, but somehow, with no room, his arm magically comes vertically up out of a pile of people and the ball launches out to the receiver.


Yeah, he was hitting his marks.  He won't be able to do that forever, though.

----------


## euphemia

Here is my irrelevant, barely-related to the playoffs story:

Back when dinosaurs roamed the earth and the Titans were new, we had a membership to the fitness area at the Music City Sheraton.  I was in the gym one morning and a bunch of really beefy men came into the gym and pressed the rack.  It is a very small area, so we were just chatting general work out kinds of things.  One of the men had on a Penn State shirt, and I mentioned we were fans of Joe Paterno (this was before the scandal).  Dude smiled and asked if I was also a Titans fan.  Not so much, I said.  Dude smiled bigger and thanked me.  When I got home and looked at the newspaper, I realized I had just worked out with some of the Jacksonville Jaguars, who were in town to play the Tennessee Titans.

The Sheraton, incidentally, is where Al Gore stayed when he came to town.  I think Old Miss stays there.  It's not far from my home, and I got stopped by their buses and police escort by Jack-in-the-Box one day.

Blah, blah, blah.  I'll shut up now.  My stories are not nearly so good as oyarde's.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings open as three point favorites in NFC Championship game . I think 21 or better points gets the Vikings the win , Eagles been averaging 13 points scored per game past three , Vikings defense gives up about 17 avg for the season. Eagles have a very good defense but I doubt they can put 24 on the Vikings and I doubt the Eagles can hold them under 17. Vikings should have this . Go Vikings !

----------


## Zippyjuan

Brady injured?  The Patriots don't usually like to discuss injuries but word is that Brady was limited in practice this week due to a possible injury to his right (throwing) hand. 

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...ht-hand-injury

----------


## oyarde

> Brady injured?  The Patriots don't usually like to discuss injuries but word is that Brady was limited in practice this week due to a possible injury to his right (throwing) hand. 
> 
> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...ht-hand-injury


X Rays negative is the rumor , I doubt he will practice too much rest of week . Probably have that hand in a whirlpool .

----------


## oyarde

Anyone think  the Jags cover the spread ? New England 8 point favorites . Local guy at a radio station here took the Jags to cover , but he got 9 . He also took the Vikings .

----------


## oyarde

Jags 7 pats 3 , Jags ball , thirteen minutes to half

----------


## Zippyjuan

Another typical Patriots drive to end the half.  Trailing 14-3 with under two minutes left.  Brady had only thrown for 89 yards. Pats had the ball less than ten minutes vs 18 for the Jags and just four first downs.   Ball at their own 15 yard line.  Complete a few passes, get a favorable penalty (pass interference- tracking the game online so can't say if it was legit or questionable) and they get a touchdown. 14- 10 at the half. Brady now 12- 17 for 125 yards.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty good first half for the Jags , Bortles 13 of 15 for 155 and a TD and 60 yards rushing for the backs . It is what they need to do .Brady sacked twice and no running game for pats . Probably take at least 28 for Jags to squeak one out .....

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## euphemia

We don't like Brady. We are for Jacksonville, my workout buddies from way back.

----------


## oyarde

Jags need a TD drive here and put the pressure on , make it 27 - 10 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Jags need a TD drive here and put the pressure on , make it 27 - 10 .


They got the ball back after a fumble but to three and out.  Now Patriots charging down the field.  Another 4th quarter comeback?

Scored. 20- 17 with almost nine minutes left.

----------


## oyarde

Jags ball , up 3 points , six minutes . They need a TD to take this .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Jags ball , up 3 points , six minutes . They need a TD to take this .


Doesn't look like they can get another TD.  Punting again- from deep in their own end. Patriots ball on the Jags 30 yard line down by just three and five minutes.

Jag's last touchdown was midway in the second quarter.  Two field goals since.

----------


## oyarde

One thing for certain here . If Vikings can win in Philly they can win Superbowl .

----------


## Influenza

Amazing  when jags get called for PI for almost nothing, then pats have the same exact contact before the pass and no call LUL

----------


## Zippyjuan

Pats get the lead 24- 20. Three minutes remaining.  Now Jacksonville HAS to get a touchdown if they hope to win.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Basically over.  Turned over on downs to the Pats at the NE43 with 1:40 left.

It is finished.

----------


## oyarde

50 degrees in Philly tonight .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Disgusting...

If it ends up an Eagles-Patriots Superbow, I'll be catching up on my reading.

----------


## Anti Globalist

"Jaguars had the popular vote." Hillary Clinton

----------


## oyarde

Jags cover the spread as expected .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Crush the Eagles, see them driven before you, and hear the lamentations of their women, hipsters, and goombas

----------


## oyarde

In a good omen for the Vikings , the kicker hits the XP on the opening drive touchdown . 9 plays , 75 yards in 4:46 . Vikings 7 brother love city 0

----------


## oyarde

Four plays & a punt for Eagles . Vikings ball

----------


## Zippyjuan

21-7 Eagles- minute left in half.

----------


## oyarde

Since opening drive , Vikings have turned it over twice , Eagles returned one of those for a score , put together a drive for another and threw a 53 yard score for another . Eagles get ball first in the third .

----------


## Zippyjuan

24-7 half.  Game already over?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Vikings think they're playing golf?

----------


## oyarde

Not looking good , but still half to play . I watched as muh Vikings lost the past five NFC Champioship games we have made it to. Including the two OT losses in '98 & 2009 , the dropped Fourth & Goal TD pass to tie in '87 , Tarkenton on the bench in '77 with a broken leg & thumb after winning three NFC Championships he had previously played in  ........

----------


## oyarde

I would have kicked the FG there . That would made it three scores with 21 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Last time we were road favorites in a NFC Championship we lost at NY 41 - 0 in 2000 if I recall .....

----------


## oyarde

Career day by Foles .  I had seen glimmers of it from him before , but not this yr until today .

----------


## oyarde

This was our shot . All three Vikings QB's and McKinnon are free agents next yr

----------


## oyarde

Vikings allowed  25 percent third down conversion all yr , Eagles at 75 percent today .

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Looks like the "Patriots" gonna win the super bowl again...

Anyone smell a rat??

----------


## Zippyjuan

I had expected a close game.  Vikings scored in the first five minutes and that was it for them.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Well, on the bright side, the filthadelphians are probably beating the $#@! out of each other right now.

Philadelphia prepares for riots, chaos in aftermath of Eagles' game

----------


## oyarde

> Well, on the bright side, the filthadelphians are probably beating the $#@! out of each other right now.
> 
> Philadelphia prepares for riots, chaos in aftermath of Eagles' game


I figured if they win the super bowl they would all just kill one another .

----------


## dannno

> Anyone smell a rat??


I smell the air from inside a football... it smells foul

----------


## Danke

Damn Injun cursed the Vikings again.

----------


## oyarde

> Damn Injun cursed the Vikings again.


I have been a loyal fan . Glad I got to enjoy that 1969 Championship . I thought this was going to be it .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are superbowl turned down Vets group ad for Please Stand .

----------


## Keith and stuff

It is a good time to be a Patriot opposed to the Redcoats!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Rumors are superbowl turned down Vets group ad for Please Stand .


Yup:

*Veterans Group Says NFL Censored Pro-National Anthem #PleaseStand Super Bowl Ad*

http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018...super-bowl-ad/

AMVETS officials are saying that the National Football League censored their TV advertisement because it criticized the league’s widespread protests against the country during the playing of the national anthem.

The nation’s largest veterans service organization was approached by the NFL to place an ad during the big game this year but when AMVETS submitted the ad containing the hashtag “#PleaseStand,” the NFL rejected it, according to the Army Times.

The ad, projected to cost the group $30,000, also featured veterans saluting the flag and ended with information on how to donate to the charitable organization.

AMVETS National Commander Marion Polk reported that the NFL rejected the ad but did not give a reason for the decision.

    .@AMVETSHQ will NOT tolerate the @NFL refusing #Veteran right to free speech. We fought for it! #PleaseStand #SuperBowl pic.twitter.com/NARbC5zKuE

    — Marion Polk (@AMVETSNatlCmdr) January 22, 2018

“It’s a simple, polite request that represents the sentiment of our membership, particularly those whose missing or paralyzed limbs preclude standing,” Polk wrote in a letter to NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell.

The AMVETS chief noted the irony that the NFL continues to claim that the anti-American protests represent “free speech” even as the league denied the AMVETS ad.

“Freedom of speech works both ways. We respect the rights of those who choose to protest, as these rights are precisely what our members have fought – and in many cases died – for,” Polk added in the letter. “But imposing corporate censorship to deny that same right to those veterans who have secured it for us all is reprehensible and totally beyond the pale.”

A league spokesman defended the rejection of the ad saying that it didn’t “celebrate” football enough.

NFL spokesman Brian McCarthy told the Times that the advertisement program “is designed for fans to commemorate and celebrate the game, players, teams, and the Super Bowl.”

McCarthy added, “It’s never been a place for advertising that could be considered by some as a political statement.”

The statement seems to lack any introspection or sense of irony as for two years millions of fans have been saying that football isn’t “designed” for the “political statements” represented by the constant stream of anti-American protests mounted by millionaire players.

But AMVETS leader Polk criticized the league’s proclamation and bristled at the league’s penchant for using veterans as props for photo ops.

“Veterans are good for more than just military aircraft flyovers, photo opportunities during halftime, or props to sell camouflage-style NFL apparel; although, the NFL’s stance on not allowing the veterans’ unfiltered voice to be heard says otherwise,” Polk said.

“AMVETS officials said the same #PleaseStand ad was accepted by the National Hockey League and Major League Baseball for inclusion in their all-star games’ programs. The organization sees the advertisement as an extension of their role as a ‘nonpartisan advocate for veterans and their families.'”

The Super Bowl will be played on February 4th, in Minnesota.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

The fix is in. Patriots to win the super bowl.  Place your bets....

----------


## Danke

A Viking treat, might have to send some to Oyarde.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are a new pro football league will arrive in 2020 .

----------


## Keith and stuff

'Madden' video game predicts Patriots will win Super Bowl
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...wl/1074132001/




> The Madden NFL simulation, started in 2004, has boasted a solid track record in guessing the winner, correctly predicting 10 of the last 14 winners.
> 
> Last season, it predicted the Patriots would come back to beat the Falcons in Super Bowl LI, although it was not as dramatic as the real result.

----------


## Anti Globalist

This Super Bowl will be a lose-lose situation for Cowboys fans.  They'll have to accept that the Eagles get their first Super Bowl win or the Patriots will pass them up in Super Bowl wins.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Rumors are a new pro football league will arrive in 2020 .


http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...fl-return-2020




> *Vince McMahon: XFL to return in 2020 without gimmicks*
> 
> WWE founder and chairman Vince McMahon announced Thursday he is giving a professional football league another go.
> 
> It will be called the XFL, the same name of the league McMahon and NBC tried for one season in 2001, but it won't rely on flashy cheerleaders and antics as its predecessor did, he said.
> 
> McMahon said he is the sole funding source for the league, which is slated to begin in January 2020. Its first season will have eight teams around the country playing a 10-week schedule. The initial outlay of money is expected to be around $100 million, the same amount of WWE stock McMahon sold last month and funneled into Alpha Entertainment, the company he founded for the project.
> 
> "I wanted to do this since the day we stopped the other one," McMahon told ESPN in an exclusive interview. "A chance to do it with no partners, strictly funded by me, which would allow me to look in the mirror and say, 'You were the one who screwed this up,' or 'You made this thing a success.'"
> ...





> Features of Returning XFL
> • 8 teams to start
> 
> • 40 man rosters
> 
> • 10-game season beginning in January
> 
> • Two-hour game-time goal
> 
> ...


More at link.

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...fl-return-2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More at link.


I am ready . Hope to see a list of cities .

----------


## oyarde

> 'Madden' video game predicts Patriots will win Super Bowl
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...wl/1074132001/


All bets are off . This is the worst defense the Pats have ever won an AFC championship with . If Foles plays like he did against the Vikings , Eagles win . If he plays like he did the three games prior , Pats probably win . The sure bet was the under on the Pro Bowl .

----------


## Danke

> All bets are off . This is the worst defense the Pats have ever won an AFC championship with . If Foles plays like he did against the Vikings , Eagles win . If he plays like he did the three games prior , Pats probably win . The sure bet was the under on the Pro Bowl .



Ticket prices have gone done.

You Are still welcome to set up your Teepee in my backyard. I even have a propane heater as it will be kind of cold.

----------


## oyarde

> Ticket prices have gone done.
> 
> You Are still welcome to set up your Teepee in my backyard. I even have a propane heater as it will be kind of cold.


I appreciate the offer but would never travel North of Indianapolis to see anyone but the Vikings . Maybe I can find a team to follow also out of the new 2020 football league , only be 8 teams to start so thats pretty good odds for a championship . In the XFL , Las Vegas had the best cheerleaders ......

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Alex Smith getting traded from KC to Redskins . A's traded Pitcher Jesse Hahn to KC .

----------


## oyarde

Coach Zimmer got ripped off I think finishing second in Coach of the Year voting . Nearly all season with his Third string QB .

----------


## Keith and stuff

Can you guys believe that! Sure getting over 90% of the vote for League MVP is okay, but Tom Brady definitely deserved 900% of the votes. I mean come on, we are talking about the greatest American football player to ever live  :-)

----------


## tommyrp12

Antifa protesting superbowl.

----------


## oyarde

City of Brotherly Love 3 Brother Lovers 0

----------


## oyarde

Brother Love ties it 3-3

----------


## tommyrp12

PHI - 9
NE - 3

----------


## oyarde

City of Brotherly Love misses XP leads 9 - 3

----------


## Jan2017

> City of Brotherly Love misses XP leads 9 - 3


Bad kick for extra point . . . rare. One of coldest Super Bowls ever ? (outside the glass ceiling at least)
Missed XP helped the Broncos two years ago v. Pats. in AFC championship

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Knocked out cold by blindside helmet to helmet...

----------


## oyarde

Bad call , should have kicked the XP . Eagles 15 Patsies 3

----------


## tommyrp12

Blount for a TD. 

PHI - 15
NE - 3

----------


## Jan2017

> Bad call , should have kicked the XP . Eagles 15 Patsies 3


Alot of 15-3 on the board right now . . . both teams records are 15-3 and the score with the missed two-point conversion - lol

----------


## oyarde

Philly hits 100 yrds rushing then turns it over about when they were to make it a 3 score game

----------


## oyarde

Foles had thrown a NFL best 113 playoff passes without a pick .

----------


## Todd

I just watched a Martin Luther King Jr speech used to sell apiece of $#@! Dodge Ram truck.

----------


## tommyrp12

TD White

PHI - 15
NE - 12

----------


## oyarde

Two missed XP's and a failed two point conversion in first half . Gotta be a record . Eagles have 2 minutes , three timeouts to get on the board before Half , lead 15 - 12 .

----------


## oyarde

22 - 12 Eagles , 673 combined first half yards .

----------


## kahless

Said I would boycott it all, tuned in, pretty amazing play on that last touch down by Philly.  I did not think they would get that.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Two missed XP's and a failed two point conversion in first half . Gotta be a record . Eagles have 2 minutes , three timeouts to get on the board before Half , lead 15 - 12 .


Did anyone make sure those balls are properly inflated?

----------


## Jan2017

So Patsies down only 10 points for the Justin Timberlake halftime show . . .

"Tonight’s performance marks Timberlake’s second time gracing the halftime stage.
 His 2004 performance was defined by the infamous Janet Jackson “wardrobe malfunction.” 
Timberlake, performing “Rock Your Body” alongside Jackson, tore away at her costume and accidentally revealed her right breast."https://pitchfork.com/news/super-bow...halftime-show/

----------


## kahless

Worst half time show so far  ever.  Timberlake awful.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

that asshat is still around ?

glad I don't watch MSM wankings

----------


## kahless

> that asshat is still around ?
> 
> glad I don't watch MSM wankings


No sure how he got another Super Bowel half time show.  

It was certainly a case where the left could make a valid cultural appropriation claim.

----------


## oyarde

Patsies get the ball first and score trail by only 3 since eagles went for two instead of kicking second XP.

----------


## phill4paul

If they rule that a no go you know the game is set.

----------


## oyarde

eagles 29 pats 19

----------


## oyarde

Eagles score then Pats score , 18 minutes to play , first one to 42 should win . Eagles ball up 29 - 26

----------


## oyarde

713 passing yards with 16 1/2 to play .

----------


## oyarde

I bet the eagles wished they had kicked that XP now .

----------


## oyarde

Pats first lead 33 - 32 with 9 minutes to play , philly ball .

----------


## oyarde

Brady should go over 500 in this game yet .....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It's a damn touchdown! Geez Collinsworth is irritating.

----------


## phill4paul

Td. As long as he had possession when he broke the plane it IS a TD.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Brady was tucking!!!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Td. As long as he had possession when he broke the plane it IS a TD.


They have gone full retard on what constitutes a catch anymore.

----------


## euphemia

> Td. As long as he had possession when he broke the plane it IS a TD.


This ^^^^^

I’m really up to here with the micromanaging rules.  A guy can fling himself across the pylon.  No part of him is on the field, and the ball crosses the plane. That’s not any kind of questionable play, but this is?  Give me a break.

----------


## euphemia

Irrelevant now, I suppose because Philly just forced a turnover.

----------


## Theocrat

THE EAGLES! YEAAAAAAAAAAH!

----------


## oyarde

They should have kicked that one too

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Dangerous move not getting the first down.

----------


## Jan2017

FG now 41-33

----------


## oyarde

1110 yards at the 1:10 mark

----------


## euphemia

Yes, I agree.  

In the meantime I have worked on some really cute matchbox valentines for my grandchildren, whom I will see Wednesday.  Made some fun magnetic bookmarks.  Wrapped some Snickers as valentines.

----------


## juleswin

Prevent defense to lose the game. SMDH

----------


## oyarde

Pats do not cover the spread .

----------


## euphemia

Buh bye, Brady.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

That went down to the last second. Pretty good game.

----------


## tommyrp12

Good game.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Brady was tucking!!!!!


That turnover sealed the game. Like it should have during the Snow Bowl.

----------


## euphemia

I’m glad we watched.  Had fun working on some crafts, so basically, a pretty good day for me.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Win or lose a good portion of Philly is getting destroyed tonight.  People better make sure they get their car off the streets.

Also finally someone other than Eli beats Brady in a SB.

----------


## phill4paul

Foles, first words out of mouth "All glory to God."

  There will be gnashing of tongues.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

After game speeches: Can't we just take it for granted that people have a religion and dispense with all variations of "Allahu Akbar" in these statements?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

On the one hand, the philthy chickens won their first and only Superbowl. 

On the other hand, the Cheatriots lost and False-God Brady falls to Earth. 

On a third hand, Nick Foles was quite impressive, he deserved the MVP (regardless of the philthy team for which he played).

On a fourth hand, burn philthy burn.

----------


## euphemia

> Win or lose a good portion of Philly is getting destroyed tonight.  People better make sure they get their car off the streets.
> 
> Also finally someone other than Eli beats Brady in a SB.


Eli had the cute commercial, though.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Now I'm wondering whats gonna happen with Carson Wentz.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Now I'm wondering whats gonna happen with Carson Wentz.


Yeah, maybe it wasn't all about him.

----------


## oyarde

Game was closer than I expected . I knew how bad the pats defense is and how good the philly offense is . AFC had no shot at a super bowl this year.

----------


## Keith and stuff

The Pat's kicker and Brady made a few errors costing them up to 11 points combined. Still that wouldn't have mattered if the Pat's defense even brought their B game. The refs did make a couple questionable calls, also. 

Overall, it was a pretty fun game to watch. The Eagles out played the Patriots. The Eagles deserved to win. Congratulations to all the Eagles players, coaches, fans, and supporters.

----------


## juleswin

> The Pat's kicker and Brady made a few errors costing them up to 11 points combined. Still that wouldn't have mattered if the Pat's defense even brought their B game. *The refs did make a couple questionable calls, also.* 
> 
> Overall, it was a pretty fun game to watch. The Eagles out played the Patriots. The Eagles deserved to win. Congratulations to all the Eagles players, coaches, fans, and supporters.


Yes, the clear pass interference against the Pats or the iffy push off by Gronk were definitely missed by the refs but thank God the Eagles were able to overcome that

----------


## dannno

> The Pat's kicker and Brady made a few errors costing them up to 11 points combined. Still that wouldn't have mattered if the Pat's defense even brought their B game. The refs did make a couple questionable calls, also. 
> 
> Overall, it was a pretty fun game to watch. The Eagles out played the Patriots. The Eagles deserved to win. *Congratulations to all the Eagles players, coaches, fans, and supporters.*

----------

